# Cambodia & Laos Defence Forum



## Aepsilons

A thread for Lao and Cambodian Defense News and Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@Viet , @Angkorianwarrior , @xesy , @somsak , @dichoi , @NiceGuy , @Rent , @cnleio et al. 

May I ask for your participation in the genesis of information in this thread? Thanks, buddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Royal Cambodian Army*







Total Strength: 85,000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Cambodian Army's Territorial Defense:

Troopers securing the porous Vietnamese-Cambodian Border


----------



## cnleio

China support military aids to Royal Cambodian Army 

2013.6.23 257x military vehicles delivery


> 6月23日，柬埔寨首都金边，中国人民解放军总装备部政委迟万春，向柬埔寨国防部国务秘书蒙森潘交付257辆军用汽车。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> China support military aids to Royal Cambodian Army
> 
> 2013.6.23 257x military vehicles delivery
> 
> 
> View attachment 157512
> View attachment 157513
> View attachment 157514
> View attachment 157515
> View attachment 157516
> View attachment 157517



Excellent development. Is China supplying MBTs to Cambodia?


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Excellent development. Is China supplying MBTs to Cambodia?


Not yet, they using T-55 and BTR-60 ... China support many QBZ-97 rifles to arm their soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Royal Cambodian Army 12x Z-9WE helicopters (2013.1 deal)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dichoi

*Russian made BRT - 60 armored personel carriers arrived to Cambodia.*

Russian-made BTR-60 armored personnel carriers arrived in Cambodia ~ Generalkh.blogspot.com






Russian-made BTR-60 armoured personnel carriers (APC) are unloaded from a ship at Preah Sihanouk port, about 230 km (142.9 miles) west of Phnom Penh September 20, 2010. Cambodia has bought 44 APCs and 50 new T55 tanks as part of the country's effort to "strengthen sovereignty" following the tension with Thailand over the World Heritage listed Preah Vihear temple since 2008, the pro-government newspaper Rasmei Kampuchea Daily reported. REUTERS/Chor Sokunthea
_




_
A Russian-made BTR-60 armoured personnel carrier (APC) is unloaded from a ship at Preah Sihanouk port, about 230 km (142.9 miles) west of Phnom Penh September20, 2010. Cambodia has bought 44 APCs and 50 new T55 tanks as part of the country's effort to "strengthen sovereignty" following the tension with Thailand over the World Heritage listed Preah Vihear temple since 2008, the pro-government newspaper Rasmei Kampuchea Daily reported. REUTERS/Chor Sokunthea
_




_
Russian-made BTR-60 armoured personnel carriers (APC) are seen on a ship prior being unloaded at Preah Sihanouk port, about 230 km (142.9 miles) west ofPhnom Penh September 20, 2010. Cambodia has bought 44 APCs and 50 new T55 tanks as part of the country's effort to "strengthen sovereignty" following the tension with Thailand over the World Heritage listed Preah Vihear temple since 2008, the pro-government newspaper Rasmei Kampuchea Daily reported. REUTERS/Chor Sokunthea
_




_
Russian-made BTR-60 armoured personnel carriers (APC) are seen on a ship prior being unloaded at Preah Sihanouk port, about 230 km (142.9 miles) west ofPhnom Penh September 20, 2010. Cambodia has bought 44 APCs and 50 new T55 tanks as part of the country's effort to "strengthen sovereignty" following the tension with Thailand over the World Heritage listed Preah Vihear temple since 2008, the pro-government newspaper Rasmei Kampuchea Daily reported. REUTERS/Chor Sokunthea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Impressive developments !


----------



## dichoi

Currently, more than 700 Cambodian military students are studying at the academies, officers Highschooles in Vietnam. Promote traditional and good nature of the Royal Cambodian Army, the Cambodian students always share solidarity with Vietnamese students to study, creative, achieved good results.






Quân đội Việt Nam-Campuchia sát cánh trong giáo dục đào tạo - QĐND

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

cnleio said:


> Royal Cambodian Army 12x Z-9WE helicopters (2013.1 deal)
> 
> View attachment 157521
> 
> View attachment 157522
> 
> View attachment 157523
> 
> View attachment 157524
> 
> View attachment 157525
> 
> View attachment 157526


wow look great. the khmers have more modern choppers than vietnam.


----------



## pher

Viet said:


> wow look great. the khmers have more modern choppers than vietnam.


so you don't bully them anymore.


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> wow look great. the khmers have more modern choppers than vietnam.


Their soldiers (Cambodian) start to equip QBZ-97 5.56mm rifle supported by China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dichoi

cnleio said:


> Their soldiers (Cambodian) start to equip QBZ-97 5.56mm rifle supported by China
> 
> View attachment 157618
> View attachment 157619
> View attachment 157621
> View attachment 157622
> View attachment 157623
> View attachment 157624



China could help Cambodia take back didputed territory from Thailand.


----------



## dichoi

pher said:


> so you don't bully them anymore.



Cambodia is independent state, she could has good relation with all people in the world, just have to learn a lesson of past from Khmer Rouge, don't go to death for china's interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Viet , @Angkorianwarrior , @xesy , @somsak , @dichoi , @NiceGuy , @Rent , @cnleio et al.
> 
> May I ask for your participation in the genesis of information in this thread? Thanks, buddies.


There r abt 70,000 Vn troops in Laos, Laos great leader-Mr Kaysone Phomvihane is VNese, abt half of Laotian ppplation r Vnese.

Mr. Hun Sen in Camb was put in power by VN, lots of Camb's generals r VNese, Camb anti-riot police force use mainly VNese.

IIts all the Truth, I gave link many times in other threat already. Hope u will not try to deny the Truth like Chinese Ah Q here


----------



## cnleio

NiceGuy said:


> There r abt 70,000 Vn troops in Laos, Laos great leader-Mr Kaysone Phomvihane is VNese, abt half of Laotian ppplation r Vnese.
> 
> Mr. Hun Sen in Camb was put in power by VN, lots of Camb's generals r VNese, Camb anti-riot police force use mainly VNese.
> 
> IIts all the Truth, I gave link many times in other threat already. Hope u will not try to deny the Truth like Chinese Ah Q here


Because there'r several VNese generals in Cambodian and Laos, their Army belong to Vietnam ? All r Chief Commander ?

Did ur Ah Q's spirit dream VPA is the 1st strongest in Southeast Asia with poor T-54 and AK47 ? LOL


----------



## Nike

Behold for Royal Cambodian Army Artillery rocket power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

cnleio said:


> Because there'r several VNese generals in Cambodian and Laos, their Army belong to Vietnam ? All r Chief Commander ?
> 
> Did ur Ah Q's spirit dream VPA is the 1st strongest in Southeast Asia with poor T-54 and AK47 ? LOL



Contrary to his belief this actually a source of friction between the 2 country. This what made a guy like Sam Rainsy able to campaign under Anti-Vietnam narratives.


----------



## Viet

cnleio said:


> Because there'r several VNese generals in Cambodian and Laos, their Army belong to Vietnam ? All r Chief Commander ?
> 
> Did ur Ah Q's spirit dream VPA is the 1st strongest in Southeast Asia with poor T-54 and AK47 ? LOL


weapons alone do not make one to a military power.

cambodian army is no match to vietnam. I don´t remember how many times we beat them with ease, colonized their country and civilzed their people. even if you successfully instigate all armies of laos, cambodia, thailand and burma combined to go to war against vietnam, their armies had little chance against us vietnam, and would be annihilated.

that is not a joke. we have shown that in the past, when our army defeated the Ming chinese army in the northern, champa army in the southern front, crushed all regional armies combined from laos to cambodia to thailand to burma.

but that is not enough, back then, just when we intended to invade malaysia, the Ming threatened with a total war against vietnam, plus the muslims on the penisular threatened us with jihad, we stopped.

have you forgotten we annihilated the armies of Mongolians and Manchu, while they conquered China, took your women and made all males to slaves?

So feel free and laugh at vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Viet said:


> weapons alone do not make one to a military power.
> 
> cambodian army is no match to vietnam. I don´t remember how many times we beat them with ease, colonized their country and civilzed their people. even if you successfully instigate all armies of laos, cambodia, thailand and burma combined to go to war against vietnam, their armies had little chance against us vietnam, and would be annihilated.
> 
> that is not a joke. we have shown that in the past, when our army defeated the Ming chinese army in the northern, champa army in the southern front, crushed all regional armies combined from laos to cambodia to thailand to burma.
> 
> but that is not enough, back then, just when we intended to invade malaysia, the Ming threatened with a total war against vietnam, plus the muslims on the penisular threatened us with jihad, we stopped.
> 
> have you forgotten we annihilated the armies of Mongolians and Manchu, while they conquered China, took your women and made all males to slaves?
> 
> So feel free and laugh at vietnam.



When did you ever defeat the Burmese? You're making yourself sound a little silly.


----------



## Viet

alaungphaya said:


> When did you ever defeat the Burmese? You're making yourself sound a little silly.


where is the location of Irrawaddy river? the heartland of Burma, isn´t it?
in the 5 year long military campaign (1479-1484), our army reached the river.





more here: *History of China and Dai Viet military technology (1390-1479)*
http://www.ari.nus.edu.sg/docs/wps/wps03_011.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Viet said:


> where is the location of Irrawaddy river? the heartland of Burma, isn´t it?
> in the 5 year long military campaign (1479-1484), our army reached the river.
> View attachment 157797
> 
> 
> more here: *History of China and Dai Viet military technology (1390-1479)*
> http://www.ari.nus.edu.sg/docs/wps/wps03_011.pdf



The Irrawaddy is a long river. The southern part would have been part of the Mon Kingdom, not the Burmese.


----------



## Viet

alaungphaya said:


> And the Irrawaddy is a long river. The southern part would have been part of the Mon Kingdom, not the Burmese.


ok, then a part was of Mon kingdom. thanks for correction.


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> weapons alone do not make one to a military power.
> 
> cambodian army is no match to vietnam. I don´t remember how many times we beat them with ease, colonized their country and civilzed their people. even if you successfully instigate all armies of laos, cambodia, thailand and burma combined to go to war against vietnam, their armies had little chance against us vietnam, and would be annihilated.
> 
> that is not a joke. we have shown that in the past, when our army defeated the Ming chinese army in the northern, champa army in the southern front, crushed all regional armies combined from laos to cambodia to thailand to burma.
> 
> but that is not enough, back then, just when we intended to invade malaysia, the Ming threatened with a total war against vietnam, plus the muslims on the penisular threatened us with jihad, we stopped.
> 
> have you forgotten we annihilated the armies of Mongolians and Manchu, while they conquered China, took your women and made all males to slaves?
> 
> So feel free and laugh at vietnam.


Have u forgotten Vitenam was dependent state of China Qing dynasty, was colony of Republic of France, was colony occupied by Japan Empire in WWII, and ever begged Mao's China for helps to against former colonist ?


----------



## alaungphaya

Viet said:


> ok, then a part was of Mon kingdom. thanks for correction.



And the largest mainland SE Asian empire remains the Toungoo Empire of the 16th and 17th Century and looks to be for the forseeable future.


----------



## cnleio

@WebMaster @Hu Songshan pls stick this thread and clean off-topic post. Thanks !


----------



## Viet

cnleio said:


> Have u forgotten Vitenam was dependent state of China Qing dynasty, was colony of Republic of France, was colony occupied by Japan Empire in WWII, and ever begged Mao's China for helps to against former colonist ?


we had been a vassal to China, that means we paid tributes, but were not dependent in any ways, nor the receiver of orders from imperial China. Correct your view!

yes, we lost the first war against the French, because you refused to help us. That was one of your greatest stupidity. imperial Japan occupied Vietnam with ease when the french army eased to resist as their main army surrendered in European war theatre.

yes, luckily Mao Zedong learned from the mistake committed by the Manchu and provided Vietnam with weapons and foods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> we had been a vassal to China, that means we paid tributes, but were not dependent in any way, nor the receiver of orders from imperial China. Correct your view!
> 
> yes, we lost the first war against the French, because you refused to help us. That was one of your greatest stupidity. imperial Japan occupied Vietnam with ease when the french army eased to resist as their main army surrendered in European war theatre.


Hmmm ... ? I remember u said Vietnamese is so strong, ur guys defeat Chinese/Thai/Cambodgien/Burmese/French/American ... without Chinese help, Strong Vietnam defeated by foreigner ?! It's must Vietnamese deliberately surrender, i can't believe it .

BTW i read Vietnamese recent history, who bring French into Indo-China regions ? It's Vietnamese internal struggles.


----------



## alaungphaya

Anyway, back on topic, it will be a long time until Cambodia can stand on its own. Particularly militarily. But then that's what happens when half your population get wiped out by genocidal maniacs. Right now Cambodia is doing pretty well economically but it's essentially a giant laboratory experiment where foreign powers are trying out neo-liberal economics from a blank slate. I hope the Cambodian people can reclaim their dignity and preserve their sovereignty.

As for Laos, well, not to be dismissive but they're basically Thailand Junior. But hey, they seem happy enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dichoi

*Cambodian Regime Realigns Its Foreign Relations*

Facing political opposition, less Chinese support, Hun Sen government seeks regional integration
Murray Hiebert, Phuong Nguyen
YaleGlobal, 4 February 2014

Political turmoil in Cambodia – with the opposition challenging 2013 election results and demanding that Prime Minister Hun Sen step down – is having an effect on the country’s foreign relations. “The truth is, even if his party manages to win the next elections, Hun Sen will have to continue to deal with growing demands for greater transparency, better rule of law, and more democracy,” note Murray Hiebert and Phuong Nguyen, both with the Center for Strategic and International Studies. China, a key ally for Cambodia, has eased support for the prime minister, in office since 1985, perhaps an effort at hedging should the opposition succeed. Interestingly the opposition leader has publicly supported China’s controversial claims in the South China Sea. That in turn prompts the Hun Sen government to seek greater integration, regionally and globally. The government has strengthened ties with Japan, ASEAN, or the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, and even Vietnam, despite growing anti-Vietnamese rhetoric among some Cambodians. With more education and greater regional integration, Cambodians expect more transparency and democratic norms. – YaleGlobal






Shifting alliance? Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen, left), is welcomed to Hanoi by Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung (top); Hun Sen warming to Japan’s Prime Minister Shinzo Abe

WASHINGTON: Cambodia’s foreign relations map has undergone dramatic shifts in the past six months. In the aftermath of Cambodia’s elections in July 2013, Beijing promptly recognized the results and congratulated Prime Minister Hun Sen and his ruling Cambodian People’s Party for their victory. However, as anti-government protests led by the opposition Cambodia National Rescue Party grew in the weeks that followed, with protesters condemning the elections as fraudulent and calling on Hun Sen to step down, China has since largely remained silent and kept the prime minister at arm’s length.

At the same time, the Cambodian government in the past few months has moved to consolidate its relations with Vietnam following several years of deteriorating ties between the two neighbors. Phnom Penh made this move despite the anti-Vietnamese sentiment in Cambodia fed by opposition leader Sam Rainsy that has gained traction since the elections.

An ongoing political crisis and China’s apparent hedging on Hun Sen are behind this emerging geostrategic realignment.
Hun Sen is struggling to deal with growing opposition to his rule and grievances from the public on labor rights and governance at a time when Cambodia is at a critical political and economic crossroads. The country is seeking to become more integrated with the rest of Southeast Asia and the world in the years ahead. Cambodia’s youth is increasingly more educated and exposed to democratic norms and the outside world.

*Hun Sen faces serious challenge to his rule and seeks outside recognition to boost his domestic legitimacy.*

Hun Sen, whose strong-arm tactics largely worked in the past, now faces what is perhaps the most serious challenge to his rule in decades and is seeking outside recognition to boost his domestic legitimacy. The truth is, even if his party manages to win the next elections, Hun Sen must continue to deal with growing demands for greater transparency, better rule of law and more democracy.

China, until recently Cambodia’s most important patron, has not been willing to offer Hun Sen much political backing. While the two governments continue to maintain high-level meetings and exchanges, there has been a shift in Beijing’s policy toward Cambodia. Shortly after Hun Sen announced he would not step down in the face of opposition-led protests, an article in China’s state-controlled Xinhua in late December quoted Khmer analysts calling for national referendum on whether to organize new elections. Chinese leaders probably will not give Hun Sen the cold shoulder anytime soon, but they seem to be charting a middle course and slowly moving away from their past policy of wholeheartedly endorsing his government.

The social and political changes taking place in Cambodia have not been lost on Beijing. Chinese leaders could be hedging their bets on Cambodia’s political future to avoid the kind of strategic blunders they made in Myanmar in recent years. Beijing long threw its support to Myanmar’s military regime and was taken unaware by the sweeping reforms President Thein Sein launched in 2011. Chinese leaders did not begin to face up to the new political reality in Myanmar until Thein Sein suspended construction of the multibillion dollar Chinese-backed Myitsone dam.

As part of its new policy, China is engaging different actors in Myanmar’s emerging political scene, from parliamentary speaker Shwe Mann and army chief Min Aung Hlaing to opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi. Chinese leaders who have largely given Thein Sein the cold shoulder are now considering an official invitation for Aung San Suu Kyi to visit China. Neither President Xi Jinping nor Premier Li Keqiang made a stop in Myanmar during their diplomatic blitz across Southeast Asia in 2013. Interestingly, Cambodia was not included in that itinerary either, despite being a staunch ally and a popular investment destination for Chinese businesses.

*Relations between Vietnam and Cambodia have blossomed in recent months.
*
Meanwhile, relations between Vietnam and Cambodia have blossomed during the past few months. Hanoi has provided Hun Sen with much needed outside recognition and a boost to his legitimacy. In late December, Hun Sen visited Vietnam ahead of the 35th anniversary of the ouster of the Khmer Rouge by Hanoi’s troops, and Vietnamese leaders lavishly congratulated him for his role in rebuilding Cambodia.

Two weeks after Hun Sen’s trip, Vietnam’s Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung visited Cambodia, where the two leaders co-chaired a bilateral trade and investment conference – the largest since 2009 – and pledged to boost economic ties in banking, finance, agribusiness, tourism and telecommunications. At the end of 2012, Vietnamese businesses had invested around $3 billion in nearly 130 projects in Cambodia, making Vietnam one of the country’s top foreign investors. China, in comparison, invested a total of $9.17 billion in the country between 1994 and 2012.

Hanoi is closely watching the political turmoil in Cambodia, but still jumped at the chance to patch up ties with Phnom Penh following several years of irritation over border demarcation and Cambodia’s siding with China over the South China Sea disputes. In the foreseeable future, Hanoi still has an interest in sustaining regime stability in Cambodia and the ruling party’s grip on power given how overtly anti-Vietnamese Sam Rainsy has shown himself to be. For instance, Rainsy has recently declared that Vietnam is encroaching on Chinese territory in the South China Sea, in the same fashion that he alleges the nation is grabbing Cambodian territory.

Offering Hun Sen political support when he most needed it, as well as strengthening bilateral economic ties, seemed like a logical choice for Vietnamese leaders. Hanoi is also concerned about the increasingly anti-Vietnamese rhetoric among the Cambodian population. Launching the new Cho Ray Phnom Penh Hospital, a joint venture between Vietnam’s Saigon Medical Investment and Cambodia’s Sokimex, was perhaps an effort to soften anti-Vietnamese sentiment through joint cooperation in the health sector. 

*A noncommittal stance from Beijing may have prompted Hun Sen to look for support beyond traditional patrons.*

But realistically, Hanoi’s support alone is insufficient to assure Cambodia’s and Hun Sen’s autonomy among foreign powers. Beijing’s noncommittal stance in recent months might also have prompted Hun Sen to look for support beyond his traditional patrons. For instance, he shrewdly used Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s visit to Cambodia in November 2013 to boost his domestic legitimacy – by asking Abe for advice on electoral reforms – and his position vis-à-vis China.

Hun Sen and Abe issued an unusual statement on bilateral maritime security cooperation, underscoring the need to settle disputes peacefully and according to international law. The two countries agreed to boost military ties, with Japanese experts, including those from Japan’s Self-Defense Forces, expected to provide training to Cambodian military personnel for future United Nations peacekeeping operations. And in stark contrast to what happened at the ASEAN Regional Forum in Phnom Penh in 2011, Cambodia did not object to tabling a discussion on China’s Air Defense Identification Zone over the East China Sea during the Japan-ASEAN summit in Tokyo in December 2013.

Cambodia is evolving quickly, both politically and economically, and it remains to be seen whether Hun Sen can retain power for several more election cycles. Beijing’s new strategic calculus in Cambodia has suddenly left Hun Sen feeling vulnerable, at least for the moment. This has prompted Hun Sen to work to boost his standing among other regional actors, particularly Japan, Vietnam and ASEAN, by offering them his support on issues of contention with China such as territorial disputes in the East and South China seas.

_Murray Hiebert is senior fellow and deputy director of the Sumitro Chair for Southeast Asia Studies at the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) in Washington, DC. Phuong Nguyen is a research associate with the CSIS Sumitro Chair._

Cambodian Regime Realigns Its Foreign Relations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

http://tbcccambodia.org/docs/2014/Monthly-Economic-Report/4.pdf

According to this paper, from 1994 to 2013, Thailand had invested in Cambodia for 9.923 billion USD.
You can verify the number if you could read Khmer numeral


----------



## somsak

dichoi said:


> China could help Cambodia take back didputed territory from Thailand.


We use international court to settle our disputed. Im not sure exactly what is the status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dichoi

somsak said:


> We use international court to settle our disputed. Im not sure exactly what is the status.



I hope Cambodia and Thailand should do it base on rules of internal law.


----------



## Soryu

pher said:


> so you don't bully them anymore.


No, we will not.
If anything like Khmer-rouge happen again, we'll just want let Vietnamese in Cambodian return Vietnam, and watch Cambodian kill themselves with Chinese' help like in past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

somsak said:


> We use international court to settle our disputed. Im not sure exactly what is the status.


Yeah, I think all sub-Mekong nations should unite together and stop all dispute. Dont let other big bad nations take advantage on our dispute and weaken our strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

NiceGuy said:


> View attachment 158055
> 
> Yeah, I think all sub-Mekong nations should unite together and stop all dispute. Dont let other big bad nations take advantage on our dispute and weaken our strength.



The only one with a big bad nation taking advantage is China with Vietnam. I don't know about the Thais but I don't see the Burmese siding against China on this. There just isn't any incentive even to help in the ASEAN context. It shows the limits of ASEAN cooperation, unfortunately.


----------



## alaungphaya

somsak said:


> We use international court to settle our disputed. Im not sure exactly what is the status.



Somsak, is it true Thailand got its *** kicked by the Khmer army over Preah Vihear? I was really surprised they would dare even contest it against you guys.


----------



## Soryu

alaungphaya said:


> Somsak, is it true Thailand got its *** kicked by the Khmer army over Preah Vihear? I was really surprised they would dare even contest it against you guys.



It's not surprise to me, just remember how mad and danger Khmer-rouge was.
Even our very good Viet soldiers with many war experiences in very long time, we have some hard time to attack them in jungle.
So, unless if you launch a massive attack with big number of heavy and modern weapons to detroy enemy post, you can't have real advantage in those areas.


----------



## bolo

NiceGuy said:


> View attachment 158055
> 
> Yeah, I think all sub-Mekong nations should unite together and stop all dispute. Dont let other big bad nations take advantage on our dispute and weaken our strength.



What you mean is this:
"When Vietnam is the king of Mekong, I think all sub-Mekong nations should unite together and stop all dispute. Dont let other big bad nations take advantage on our dispute and weaken our strength"


----------



## NiceGuy

bolo said:


> What you mean is this:
> "When Vietnam is the king of Mekong, I think all sub-Mekong nations should unite together and stop all dispute. Dont let other big bad nations take advantage on our dispute and weaken our strength"


Thai gen. like Major General Surasit Thanadtang support VN against big bad China, we soon will unite together to create a Great power in Sub-Mekong region


----------



## NiceGuy

Soryu said:


> It's not surprise to me, just remember how mad and danger Khmer-rouge was.
> Even our very good Viet soldiers with many war experiences in very long time, we have some hard time to attack them in jungle.
> So, unless if you launch a massive attack with big number of heavy and modern weapons to detroy enemy post, you can't have real advantage in those areas.


General Meas Sophea, a VNese gen. in Camb armed force, support the defence around Preah Vihear. 





General Meas Sophea, Commander of the Royal Cambodian Army and Deputy Commander-in-Chief of the Royal Cambodian Armed Forces (RCAF) holds a get-together with troops stationed at Preah Vihear province during a visit on July 7.

Some information abt Gen. Meas Sophea.


> Lt. Gen. Meas Sophea, Deputy chief of the general staff widely believed as a *Vietnamese nationa*l, Meas Sophea has a strong connection with Hun Sen. His father was known to be a north Vietnamese (Vietcong) Colonel. He played a major role during the 5-6 July coup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

NiceGuy said:


> Thai gen. like Major General Surasit Thanadtang support VN against big bad China, we soon will unite together to create a Great power in Sub-Mekong region


sorry dude, major general with yahoo email account but no government email account. Oh yes i remember him .


----------



## NiceGuy

bolo said:


> sorry dude, major general with yahoo email account but no government email account. Oh yes i remember him .


And hes still a real Gen. in Thai, who cares abt some Chinese cant find his internet account ??


----------



## bolo

NiceGuy said:


> And hes still a real Gen. in Thai, who cares abt some Chinese cant find his internet account ??


Not just Chinese, the world can't find his email account. Not even FBI


----------



## NiceGuy

bolo said:


> Not just Chinese, the world can't find his email account. Not even FBI


Then who cares ?? Hes still a real Thai Gen. and get salary from Thai Govt. Internet is not a place where everyone must create an account 

U cant find any sources say that he cant get salary from Thai Govt. coz hes not a Thai gen.


----------



## Carlosa

NiceGuy said:


> There r abt 70,000 Vn troops in Laos, Laos great leader-Mr Kaysone Phomvihane is VNese, abt half of Laotian ppplation r Vnese.
> 
> Mr. Hun Sen in Camb was put in power by VN, lots of Camb's generals r VNese, Camb anti-riot police force use mainly VNese.
> 
> IIts all the Truth, I gave link many times in other threat already. Hope u will not try to deny the Truth like Chinese Ah Q here



Can you tell me what thread is that? I'm interested in that info.

By the way, a little secret: there is a vietnamese garrison in Phnom Penh, 3000 troops with tanks. They stay out of sight, never seen in public, but they are there.


----------



## Carlosa

alaungphaya said:


> Somsak, is it true Thailand got its *** kicked by the Khmer army over Preah Vihear? I was really surprised they would dare even contest it against you guys.



Its no contest actually, Thailand has the equipment and superior numbers and that's about it. Cambodia has the will to fight and that's enough, they are far better soldiers.

If Thailand numbers were to be actually about to make the difference to win, then Vietnam comes in. During the last days of fighting over Preah Vihear, Vietnamese army units started to cross into Cambodia in the Mekong Delta and the Vietnamese garrison in Phnom Penh was about to move to the front and right after that Thailand accepted Indonesian mediation and the fighting ceased, but the little secret of why, is the Vietnamese troops marching into Cambodia to join the fight.

I was living in Thailand at that time, I used to talk to Americans there that work with the Thai army like doing maintenance to their vehicles and other things. They used to tell me how incompetent the Thai army is, they don't maintain the equipment, they don't even keep maintenance records, they let the equipment deteriorate and when they need to use equipment for a parade, etc, they just paint them and patch up the holes so that they can look good for a few hours. They are all about looking good and saving face, but they are not good for anything else. The Navy and air force are better, but up to a point. Has anybody followed the news of how often Thai helicopters go down? Quite a few every year, one just a few days ago with important officers in it, that's the result of Thai style maintenance. Those things speak for themselves.

The Thai army main function is not to fight wars, its to enrich themselves and to be the instrument that keeps the Thai royalty and elite in power (as they are doing now after the coup).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

alaungphaya said:


> Somsak, is it true Thailand got its *** kicked by the Khmer army over Preah Vihear? I was really surprised they would dare even contest it against you guys.


According to the news I got, which i have no.mean to verify, is that there were major failed offensive by Hun Manet, which cost major lost.to Cambodia army including two bm21s and many tanks, and our lost was minimal. I really guess Hun Manets abilitu as general. Many Thai seems to.think he gain his position because his father is Hun Sen, and not because ofmerit from his ability.

For my own opinion, yellow shirts' leaders are arrogrant. Our red shirt leader hope to solve thing via international.court. You know Im a red shirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Carlosa said:


> Can you tell me what thread is that? I'm interested in that info.
> 
> By the way, a little secret: there is a vietnamese garrison in Phnom Penh, 3000 troops with tanks. They stay out of sight, never seen in public, but they are there.


Here's the link abt 70,000 VN troops in Laos, bro.


> The treaty signed on July 18, 1977 provided for the stationing of Vietnamese army troops and advisers in Laos after the end of the Vietnam War.
> 
> Eleven years later, the Lao government announced that all the Vietnamese troops had withdrawn from Laos but the dissident groups claim they remained.
> 
> "The Vietnamese government has, in fact, flouted all the Lao peace treaties and independence agreements by retaining an army of over 70,000 soldiers in Laos and occupying the border regions by setting many thousands of Vietnamese families to plunder our heritage and exploit our mineral resources," a statement from the Lao National Council for Democracy said.
> ......
> Call to Abolish Bilateral Treaty


This is Asian countries ally/threat | Page 3


----------



## somsak

NiceGuy said:


> View attachment 158055
> 
> Yeah, I think all sub-Mekong nations should unite together and stop all dispute. Dont let other big bad nations take advantage on our dispute and weaken our strength.


I hope all east Asia nations unite together and stop all dispute so to avoid next.colonization too, bro.

Next war will be swarms of killing dragonflies robots. Let Asia be researching for that.


----------



## NiceGuy

somsak said:


> According to the news I got, which i have no.mean to verify, is that there were major failed offensive by Hun Manet, which cost major lost.to Cambodia army including two bm21s and many tanks, and our lost was minimal. I really guess Hun Manets abilitu as general. Many Thai seems to.think he gain his position because his father is Hun Sen, and not because ofmerit from his ability.
> 
> For my own opinion, yellow shirts' leaders are arrogrant. Our red shirt leader hope to solve thing via international.court. You know Im a red shirt.


Camb armed forces seem like made lots of damage to Thailand,too.













_A house burns in a Thai village near an 11th-century Preah Vihear temple at the border between Thailand and Cambodia on February 4._


----------



## somsak

Friendship with Cambodia is very important to Thailand. You can see Cambodia was the first nation visited by ,then, Prime minister Yingluck. Cambodia labours are needed for Thai economy.

For this particular case of Preah Vihear Temple, the temple has been ceded to Cambodia according to international court judged 1962. The point was that it was unclear if the nearby land of 4.6 sq. km (a very small peace of land when compare to size of nation states) been judged to Cambodia as well?. That was the point of dispute. 

For me, it is very small peace of land that should be negotiable if people has friendship.


----------



## Aepsilons

NiceGuy said:


> Camb armed forces seem like made lots of damage to Thailand,too.
> View attachment 158325
> 
> View attachment 158325
> View attachment 158326
> 
> 
> _A house burns in a Thai village near an 11th-century Preah Vihear temple at the border between Thailand and Cambodia on February 4._



I believe that building was a Thai border school. Its definitely not something to be proud of.


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I believe that building was a Thai border school. Its definitely not something to be proud of.


I just wanna prove that Thaland also got serous damage from the conflict.


----------



## Aepsilons

NiceGuy said:


> I just wanna prove that Thaland also got serous damage from the conflict.



Yes, if you want to consider the damage of civilian buildings such as an elementary school as a 'winning point'. A point of conjecture would be the patience the Royal Thai Armed Forces maintained, given, the Royal Thai Air Force could have easily decimated the Cambodian Artillery positioned near Battambang , had the Thai Government ordered for a full military response. Bangkok, however, was looking to find a diplomatic resolution to the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, if you want to consider the damage of civilian buildings such as an elementary school as a 'winning point'. A point of conjecture would be the patience the Royal Thai Armed Forces maintained, given, the Royal Thai Air Force could have easily decimated the Cambodian Artillery positioned near Battambang , had the Thai Government ordered for a full military response. Bangkok, however, was looking to find a diplomatic resolution to the situation.


VN army will come and help Camb army in Battambang, then Thai army will get a very high casualty if they dont retreat.

Thai Gens. learned well from their lost in Thai-Laos conflict in 1987 when VN army came to help Laos.



> A series of minor shooting incidents had occurred between Thai and Laotian forces in 1984. In December 1987, however, Thai armed forces occupied the disputed village of Ban Romklao, raising the Thai flag over it. The government of the Lao People's Democratic Republic protested strongly, insisting the village was part of Botèn district of Xaignabouliprovince. Thailand replied that the village belonged to Chat Trakandistrict (_amphoe_) of Phitsanulok Province. Laotian Army forces staged a night attack on the small Thai garrison, driving the Thai soldiers from the village and replacing the Thai flag with that of the Lao PDR. Serious fighting followed, continuing for weeks until a cease-fire was declared on February 19, 1988.
> 
> The brief war claimed a total of about 1,000 casualties, the Thais suffering more heavily since for much of the war they were attacking entrenched Laotian positions. Gen. Chavalit Yongchaiyudh was the commander of the Royal Thai Army at the time of the war and was criticized for engaging in it against the wishes of the Thai Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Vietnam had assisted its communist ally, sending troops from the Second Vietnamese Infantry Division to Baan Nakok air field in Xaignabouli to support the Laotian military operations, amidst the border clashes with Thailand along the Thai–Cambodian border.[2]
> Thai–Laotian Border War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, if you want to consider the damage of civilian buildings such as an elementary school as a 'winning point'. A point of conjecture would be the patience the Royal Thai Armed Forces maintained, given, the Royal Thai Air Force could have easily decimated the Cambodian Artillery positioned near Battambang , had the Thai Government ordered for a full military response. Bangkok, however, was looking to find a diplomatic resolution to the situation.


 
Make sense what you said, this Agent Orange sniffer are trying to spoil the relation between Thai and Cambodia that why Viets are hated by these two countries, and Vietnameses in both countries need to hide under Chinese's shadow such in Chinatown or Chinese community in order to avoid any hate crime against them.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Laos urges Thailand to speed up border demarcation*


*The Lao government has urged Thailand to accelerate demarcation of the joint border and to also help maintain peace along the Mekong River, said Deputy Prime Minister Gen Prawit Wongsuwan on Friday.*

Gen Prawit on Friday co-chaired a meeting of Thai-Lao General Border Committee with Lao Defence Minister Lt Gen Sengnuan Saiyalath at a Bangkok hotel. The committee also discussed joint drug suppression during the meeting.

Laos agreed to a proposal made earlier by Prime Minister Gen Prayut Chan-o-cha to make Nong Khai province, opposite the Lao capital of Vientiane, a special economic zone due to its large trade volume while the border province also offers convenience for communication, said Gen Prawit.

The border committee also discussed a plan to hold a Regional Border Committee meeting at military region level, aimed at strengthening relations between the two countries, he added.

Laos urges Thailand to speed up border demarcation - The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Make sense what you said, this Agent Orange sniffer are trying to spoil the relation between Thai and Cambodia that why Viets are hated by these two countries, and Vietnameses in both countries need to hide under Chinese's shadow such in Chinatown or Chinese community in order to avoid any hate crime against them.


No, not so many of them hate us, in anti-Viet protest in Camb, u only can see few hundred Extremist against VN, and u never see any anti-Viet protest in Thai. 

Thai gen. even support VN against big bad China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

NiceGuy said:


> VN army will come and help Camb army in Battambang, then Thai army will get a very high casualty if they dont retreat.
> 
> Thai Gens. learned well from their lost in Thai-Laos conflict in 1987 when VN army came to help Laos.



The Preah Vihear Situation is an internal affair of both the Kingdoms of Thailand and Cambodia. It does not involve Vietnamese intervention, and the latter's intrusion into this internal affair would only succor greater diplomatic leverage in favor of Thailand. Do not be so deluded to think that the Thais are incapable, they have, for years cooperated with the United States and other key powers in ASEAN vis-a-vis CARAT, not to mention the power projection capabilities of the Royal Thai Armed Forces.


----------



## Aepsilons

@Kiss_of_the_Dragon ,

Its important to understand the realities of continental Southeast Asia.


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Preah Vihear Situation is an internal affair of both the Kingdoms of Thailand and Cambodia. It does not involve Vietnamese intervention, and the latter's intrusion into this internal affair would only succor greater diplomatic leverage in favor of Thailand. Do not be so deluded to think that the Thais are incapable, they have, for years cooperated with the United States and other key powers in ASEAN vis-a-vis CARAT, not to mention the power projection capabilities of the Royal Thai Armed Forces.


Then tell them (Thai gens) to keep fighting wt Camb army, u will see VN army come and help in short time like our help to Laos in 1987 when u will not see any US troops come to help Thai.


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Make sense what you said, this Agent Orange sniffer are trying to spoil the relation between Thai and Cambodia that why Viets are hated by these two countries, and Vietnameses in both countries need to hide under Chinese's shadow such in Chinatown or Chinese community in order to avoid any hate crime against them.



It has always been a balance of power between Siam and Vietnam in regards to control of continental Southeast Asia. The Thais have soft power influence in Laos (which are ethnically and linguistically kin to the Thais), as well as in Cambodia. Vietnam has political sway in Laos and Cambodia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Make sense what you said, this Agent Orange sniffer are trying to spoil the relation between Thai and Cambodia that why Viets are hated by these two countries, and Vietnameses in both countries need to hide under Chinese's shadow such in Chinatown or Chinese community in order to avoid any hate crime against them.




During the 16th to early 18th centuries, most of mainland Southeast Asia was under the influence of the mighty Ayuthayan Empire, which was the precursor state of modern day Siam/ Thailand:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

NiceGuy said:


> No, not so many of them hate us, in anti-Viet protest in Camb, u only can see few hundred Extremist against VN, and u never see any anti-Viet protest in Thai.
> Thai gen. even support VN against big bad China


 
LMAO are you writing the lunatic fiction story?  why dont you claim also that China gen. support Thai against the Evil Vietname..that is more closer to the reality , twist your words dont change the fact that they hate Viets...LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> LMAO are you writing the lunatic fiction story?  why dont you claim also that China gen. support Thai against the Evil Vietname..that is more closer to the reality , twist your words dont change the fact that they hate Viets...LMAO


Whatever, Thai Gen. like Major General Surasit Thanadtang shows his middle finger to China, and support VN, keep making urself happy, Mr. Ah Q, we dont care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Lao People's Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*More Lao Soldiers,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

NiceGuy said:


> Whatever, Thai gen like Major General Surasit Thanadtang show his middle finger to China, and support VN, keep making urself happy, Mr. Ah Q, we dont care


 
And you forgot the rest of Thai generals. that like China and all show the middle finger to Vietname, what are you try to prove by using an Isolated case? and Ask if she hate China ...LMAO


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Lao People's Army*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158340
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158346
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158347


I think the second pic is VN soldiers, we maybe the only Army wear that kind of helmet .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> During the 16th to early 18th centuries, most of mainland Southeast Asia was under the influence of the mighty Ayuthayan Empire, which was the precursor state of modern day Siam/ Thailand:
> 
> View attachment 158335


 
dont forget also the Khmer empire.





I alway love Khmer culture especially the Apsara dance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> dont forget also the Khmer empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I alway love Khmer culture especially the Apsara dance.




I'm fond of the Rabam Ayuthaya,

Thai dance Rabam Ayudthaya Thailand traditional dance - YouTube


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'm fond of the Rabam Ayuthaya,
> 
> Thai dance Rabam Ayudthaya Thailand traditional dance - YouTube


 
Thai and Khmer traditional dance are very similar, they influenced each other culture through war, conquest and of course through cultural exchange during peacefull time.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, if you want to consider the damage of civilian buildings such as an elementary school as a 'winning point'. A point of conjecture would be the patience the Royal Thai Armed Forces maintained, given, the Royal Thai Air Force could have easily decimated the Cambodian Artillery positioned near Battambang , had the Thai Government ordered for a full military response. Bangkok, however, was looking to find a diplomatic resolution to the situation.



You are not familiar with the facts. Thailand created the issue of Preah Vihear, not Cambodia. Thailand was not the one looking for a diplomatic resolution as you stated. The Thai military and the yellow shirts created an issue where there was no issue because of internal Thai politics.

The Thai government was complying with the world court orders (as it was supposed to do), but the yellow shirts and the military with their hard core nationalistic views, brought up the whole issue that the government was ceding that land to Cambodia and presented that to the public in fanatical self serving nationalistic terms as an act of treason to Thailand and the Thai army on its own started to mass near the border and started to provoke the Cambodian military into warfare, that's how the situation started.

The government was just a passive actor on all of that and it had to follow the nationalistic line in order to defend itself from the yellow shirts and in order to appear as it was defending the Thai interest. The army was in charge of the situation and together with the yellow shirts *WANTED A WAR* with Cambodia in order to present themselves as the defenders of the sacred Thai territory and show how they were going to punish the Cambodian aggressor.

By the way, beating on Cambodians (or Burmese) its a typical thing in Thailand since the Thais look down on them as inferior (and the same with respect to Laos or Vietnam) as they are often used as scapegoats (same as 2 innocent Burmese are being used now as scapegoats on the murders of 2 british tourists because the Thais want to save face and don't want to be seen as the ones that did the murders, all very typical in Thailand).

When Thailand started to have the upper hand, Vietnamese troops started to cross the border and that's when the Thai army backed down and a diplomatic solution was easily found, they did not want to face the Vietnamese army. The Vietnamese army was right to intervene, they have a defense treaty with Cambodia and Thailand was the aggressor.

That's the truth of how things happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Preah Vihear Situation is an internal affair of both the Kingdoms of Thailand and Cambodia. It does not involve Vietnamese intervention, and the latter's intrusion into this internal affair would only succor greater diplomatic leverage in favor of Thailand. Do not be so deluded to think that the Thais are incapable, they have, for years cooperated with the United States and other key powers in ASEAN vis-a-vis CARAT, not to mention the power projection capabilities of the Royal Thai Armed Forces.



Since when cooperating with USA and others is a good indicator of the capabilities of the Thai army? Can you explain in detail the power projection capabilities of the Thai army and how they can influence the outcome of conflict with cambodia? What specific knowledge of the Thai military do you have to be so sure about their capabilities? All the information that I have points to them being not very competent at all.

Can you point out to any recent history that shows the competency of the Thai army? The recent history that I know (including conflict with tiny Laos) shows the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Since when cooperating with USA and others is a good indicator of the capabilities of the Thai army? Can you explain in detail the power projection capabilities of the Thai army? What specific knowledge of the Thai military do you have to be so sure about their capabilities? All the information that I have points to them being not very competent at all.



The Royal Thai Air Force have one of the largest air forces in ASEAN, fielding F-16s and JAS Gripens that provide it with a potent air projection. In regards to land warfare, through various campaigns to eradicate communist threats in ints own borders, have also crushed separatists movements in Surin. The Thai Army , which has been battling pro-separatist in the south, many of whom have association with terrorist groups such as Islamiyah Jeramiyah. They have the capability to rapidly deploy the Royal Thai Armed Forces (500,000). Through the auspices of CARAT exercises, the Thais have developed technological interoperability with the United States:

U.S., Thai militaries build relationships through technology | Article | The United States Army


----------



## alaungphaya

Without getting all racial, I will say that it annoys that the Thais would look down on 'Burmese'. The labourers that go to work in Thailand are rarely 'Bamar'. The Burmese proper go instead to Singapore or Malaysia. Ofcourse, in he media, the correct style guide is 'Burmese' but even still. One of my bugbears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> All the information that I have points to them being not very competent at all.



They've managed to secure their borders, including the demarcation program with Laos; have a fairly stable border with Myanmar, have crushed islamic insurgents in their southern provinces of Songkhla, Patani and have established law and order in these hinterlands. I disagree with your prognosis to declare that the Thais are incapable, in my opinion, they are quite capable.


----------



## cnleio

This thread need clean, off-topic so far ... not Cambodian & Laos armed force pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Mainland South East Asian Empires? We win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

somsak said:


> I hope all east Asia nations unite together and stop all dispute so to avoid next.colonization too, bro.
> 
> Next war will be swarms of killing dragonflies robots. Let Asia be researching for that.



Very diplomatic. Like a Thai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Royal Thai Air Force have one of the largest air forces in ASEAN, fielding F-16s and JAS Gripens that provide it with a potent air projection. In regards to land warfare, through various campaigns to eradicate communist threats in ints own borders, have also crushed separatists movements in Surin. The Thai Army , which has been battling pro-separatist in the south, many of whom have association with terrorist groups such as Islamiyah Jeramiyah. They have the capability to rapidly deploy the Royal Thai Armed Forces (500,000). Through the auspices of CARAT exercises, the Thais have developed technological interoperability with the United States:
> 
> U.S., Thai militaries build relationships through technology | Article | The United States Army



The Thai army is essentially a counterinsurgency army. In actual warfare with another power is another story. Its a very corrupted institution where officers pay to buy their promotions.

Yes, they have some old F-16's and Grippens, some modern tanks and artillery, They look good in paper. They also have an aircraft carrier that they never used because they discover after the fact that they could not afford to use it. They also have modern helicopters and they fall from the sky one right after the other one because they DON'T MAINTAIN the high tech equipment. I remember one situation 1 or 2 years ago where 1 helicopter crashed, another one went out looking for the crash site and it also crashed; another one working in the crash scene crashed 2 days later. Have you ever heard of something like that from other countries? No, only in Thailand.

The Iraqis also had a lot of high tech equipment but ISIS routed them. That's my point about the Thai army, they look good on paper, but they are incompetent. That's why they never win (in modern times).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Some pictures of the Royal Thai Army,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

NiceGuy said:


> VN army will come and help Camb army in Battambang, then Thai army will get a very high casualty if they dont retreat.
> 
> Thai Gens. learned well from their lost in Thai-Laos conflict in 1987 when VN army came to help Laos.



Don't underestimate the Thais. They know what they are doing. They are smarter than to blindly follow nationalistic pride in their thinking.


----------



## Carlosa

alaungphaya said:


> Very diplomatic. Like a Thai!



Yes, you know them well, we (foreigners living in Thailand, or that used to live there as in my case) also know them well and we know their real capabilities.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Some pictures of the Royal Thai Army,*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158361
> 
> View attachment 158362
> 
> 
> View attachment 158363
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158366



Beautiful pictures, the Thai army ALWAYS LOOKS GOOD in pictures. As I said before, they are all about looking good and saving face. Useless for anything else, particularly for combat.


----------



## alaungphaya

Carlosa said:


> Yes, you know them well, we (foreigners living in Thailand, or that used to live there as in my case) also know them well and we know their real capabilities.



It was a compliment. The Thais are smart and diplomatic but also duplicitous and cunning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

alaungphaya said:


> Don't underestimate the Thais. They know what they are doing. They are smarter than to blindly follow nationalistic pride in their thinking.



Precisely. A nation that was capable of leveraging foreign forces during the Age of Imperialism is the mastery of the Siamese. They are a very strategic people, and nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Precisely. A nation that was capable of leveraging foreign forces during the Age of Imperialism is the mastery of the Siamese. They are a very strategic people, and nation.



Yes, they are very strategic, whatever direction the wind blows, they follow as they did in second ww.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Precisely. A nation that was capable of leveraging foreign forces during the Age of Imperialism is the mastery of the Siamese. They are a very strategic people, and nation.



About that, they didn't really do much. They were a natural buffer between Burma and Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

alaungphaya said:


> It was a compliment. The Thais are smart and diplomatic but also duplicitous and cunning.



Absolutely, as per their culture they always present themselves as so polite and nice, but their real face is a whole another story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Yes, they are very strategic, wherever direction the wind blows, they follow as they did in second ww.



When the Thais saw what happened to French-Indochina (which was conquered by the Imperial Japanese Army in 6 days), the Siamese under then-Prime Minister Plaek Phibunsongkram opted to join Japan in an alliance. Quite frankly, he didn't have a choice because if he had resisted, Thailand would have been militarily conquered by force by the 25th Imperial Army. 

The Royal Thai Army even assisted The Imperial Army during the Malayan Campaign and during the Siege of Singapore. The Thais sent about 15,000 soldiers to aid the Japanese in breaking the British Defenses. 

Years later, when Japan was losing the war, The Thais then declared war on Japan. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Precisely. A nation that was capable of leveraging foreign forces during the Age of Imperialism is the mastery of the Siamese. They are a very strategic people, and nation.



Nothing personal with you mate, but living in Thailand for 7 years and going there for about 20 years, I can tell you from my own experience and that of many other foreigners living there, including foreigners dealing with the Thai military and former American officers that dealt with the Thai military that their capabilities are far short of what you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

alaungphaya said:


> About that, they didn't really do much. They were a natural buffer between Burma and Vietnam.



They (Siamese) readily gave up their tributary states (Laos), and the western part of Cambodia to the French , only to ensure their own independence. The Siamese were not as reactive , compared to say the Burmese, who fought 3 wars against the British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Nothing personal with you mate, but living in Thailand for 7 years and going there for about 20 years, I can tell you from my own experience and that of many other foreigners living there, including foreigners dealing with the Thai military and former American officers that dealt with the Thai military that their capabilities are far short of what you think.



I appreciate your point of view, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They (Siamese) readily gave up their tributary states (Laos), and the western part of Cambodia to the French , only to ensure their own independence. The Siamese were not as reactive , compared to say the Burmese, who fought 3 wars against the British.



Trust me on this, there are just 2 REAL military powers in the continental southeast asian area with a real tradition of being very fierce fighters and a record of usually winning, Burma and Vietnam. After those 2, the Khmers are actually very strong fighters.

Thailand has numbers and equipment, but that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Comment: Some new military / defense news relating to Thailand and Cambodia. 

==================


*Thailand’s Cambodian charm offensive*

The recent state visit by Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha to Cambodia represented part of the Thai military government’s uphill diplomatic battle to build and strengthen its legitimacy abroad. This visit occurred amid mounting diplomatic pressures from Europe and the US, calling for a rapid return to democracy.







Legitimacy, security, and economic development are Prayuth’s three core interests. Building confidence and good relations with Thailand’s immediate neighbours is his top priority while also simultaneously approaching China to defuse diplomatic pressures from the West. Since the bloodless coup in May, which ousted the democratically elected Yingluck administration, the military regime claimed its necessary role to restore peace and order in Thailand, which has been hit by lengthy crises.

Prayuth was elected as prime minister by the appointed members of the National Assembly in August and was later endorsed by the King. In October, he stepped down from his position as army chief to take up a civilian-style leadership role. He promised to carry out deep structural reform and restore national unity and development.

Some, however, are sceptical whether the military regime will honestly keep its word, suspecting that the military will hold on to power for a few more years. In that case, political convulsions may reoccur. A popular uprising is not a remote possibility, particularly in north-eastern Thailand where the majority of the farmers are still loyal to the former prime minister, Thaksin Shinawatra.

To stabilise and secure the country, Prayuth has taken a strategic and proactive foreign policy approach with its neighbours, especially Cambodia and Myanmar. Cambodia sits in a strategic location, highly important to the current Thai regime but, moreover, the Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen has shown friendship to Thaksin Shinawatra. Prayuth is concerned that Cambodia may become a safe haven or even a base for the anti-coup movement. More than 200,000 Cambodian migrants were either deported from Thailand or fled fearing violence in June. For his part, Hun Sen has frequently claimed that Cambodia would not allow Thaksin’s forces to reside in the country. Prayuth started to engage Hun Sen since his first day in power. In early July, he sent his top diplomat, Sihasak Phuangketkeow, to Phnom Penh to build mutual confidence, initiate cooperation, and manage the migrant crisis.

Prayuth also warmly welcomed the Cambodian defence minister, Tea Banh, again trying to strengthen bilateral ties between the two countries. In mid-October, Prayuth and Hun Sen informally met for the first time on the sidelines of the 10th Asia–Europe Summit in Italy, two weeks ahead of the state visit to Cambodia.

However, on these occasions, both Cambodian and Thai leaders did not touch on the most sensitive issues: sovereignty over the Preah Vihear temple, and contentious overlapping maritime claims. By and large, they picked the low hanging fruit, avoiding any discussion of delicate issues. Thailand’s approach to bilateral relations remains vulnerable to domestic political changes and nationalism.

Myanmar is also important to Prayuth’s diplomatic efforts to strengthen legitimacy abroad. In early October, Prayuth made his first foreign visit to Myanmar to strengthen border security, promote bilateral trade and address migration issues: around two and a half million migrant workers both legally and illegally work in Thailand. The development of economic zones, building infrastructure connections, and cultural cooperation were also discussed. Finally, in China, Prayuth finds its most important strategic and economic partner, crucial to countering the soft sanctions imposed by the US and Europe. In early June, a delegation of the Thai military visited China to strengthen military cooperation. And in October, Prayuth met Chinese Premier Li Keqiang, also on the sidelines of the Asia–Europe Summit, to reassert his commitment to strengthen economic ties and infrastructure development, and promote cultural exchanges between the two countries.

Under the current regime, amid a crisis of legitimacy at home and abroad, Thailand is gradually moving away from its traditional ally, the US, to build closer strategic partnerships with China and its neighbours. In return, this creates an opportunity for China and its neighbours to deepen its strategic ties with Thailand and the Mekong countries.

_Chheang Vannarith is Lecturer in Asia Pacific Studies, University of Leeds._



Thailand’s Cambodian charm offensive | East Asia Forum


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

What happened to the Cambodian & Laos discussion?


----------



## alaungphaya

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They (Siamese) readily gave up their tributary states (Laos), and the western part of Cambodia to the French , only to ensure their own independence. The Siamese were not as reactive , compared to say the Burmese, who fought 3 wars against the British.


They didn't have much of a choice but to cede. They were very much reactive to the situation. The Burmese on the other hand, following on from annihilating the Chinese and their vaunted banner armies, decided to challenge the British in Bengal. Which as everyone knows was a spectacularly poor decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*China, Laos to strengthen military cooperation*






Ma Xiaotian, deputy chief of general staff of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA), met with a delegation of academies of the Lao People's Army (LPA) headed by Brigadier General Thongloi, president of the National Defense College of the LPA, in Beijing on October 17.

Ma Xiaotian said that China and Laos are close and friendly neighbors, and China attaches great importance to developing relations with Laos. The China-Laos relationship has witnessed in recent years frequent exchanges of visits by high-ranking officials of the two countries and constantly deepened mutual political trust as well as good communication and coordination in international and regional affairs.

The relations between the Chinese and Lao militaries have well developed over the years as evidenced by fruitful cooperation in various fields.

The Chinese PLA is willing to make joint efforts with the Lao side to further strengthen the pragmatic cooperation in various fields including exchanges among military academies, so as to promote the relations between the two militaries to a new high, Mao Xiaotian told the guests.

Thongloi said the Laos is grateful to China for its long-term strong support and assistance to the development of Laos and its military.

The Lao side speaks highly of the long-term close cooperation between the Lao and Chinese military academies, Thongloi said.

The Lao LPA greatly cherishes Laos-China traditional friendship, attaches importance to developing relations with the Chinese PLA and hopes to strengthen cooperation with the Chinese side to further promote the relations between the two militaries to a new high.

China, Laos to strengthen military cooperation - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Comment: Some new military / defense news relating to Thailand and Cambodia.
> 
> ==================
> 
> 
> *Thailand’s Cambodian charm offensive*
> 
> The recent state visit by Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha to Cambodia represented part of the Thai military government’s uphill diplomatic battle to build and strengthen its legitimacy abroad. This visit occurred amid mounting diplomatic pressures from Europe and the US, calling for a rapid return to democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimacy, security, and economic development are Prayuth’s three core interests. Building confidence and good relations with Thailand’s immediate neighbours is his top priority while also simultaneously approaching China to defuse diplomatic pressures from the West. Since the bloodless coup in May, which ousted the democratically elected Yingluck administration, the military regime claimed its necessary role to restore peace and order in Thailand, which has been hit by lengthy crises.
> 
> Prayuth was elected as prime minister by the appointed members of the National Assembly in August and was later endorsed by the King. In October, he stepped down from his position as army chief to take up a civilian-style leadership role. He promised to carry out deep structural reform and restore national unity and development.
> 
> Some, however, are sceptical whether the military regime will honestly keep its word, suspecting that the military will hold on to power for a few more years. In that case, political convulsions may reoccur. A popular uprising is not a remote possibility, particularly in north-eastern Thailand where the majority of the farmers are still loyal to the former prime minister, Thaksin Shinawatra.
> 
> To stabilise and secure the country, Prayuth has taken a strategic and proactive foreign policy approach with its neighbours, especially Cambodia and Myanmar. Cambodia sits in a strategic location, highly important to the current Thai regime but, moreover, the Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen has shown friendship to Thaksin Shinawatra. Prayuth is concerned that Cambodia may become a safe haven or even a base for the anti-coup movement. More than 200,000 Cambodian migrants were either deported from Thailand or fled fearing violence in June. For his part, Hun Sen has frequently claimed that Cambodia would not allow Thaksin’s forces to reside in the country. Prayuth started to engage Hun Sen since his first day in power. In early July, he sent his top diplomat, Sihasak Phuangketkeow, to Phnom Penh to build mutual confidence, initiate cooperation, and manage the migrant crisis.
> 
> Prayuth also warmly welcomed the Cambodian defence minister, Tea Banh, again trying to strengthen bilateral ties between the two countries. In mid-October, Prayuth and Hun Sen informally met for the first time on the sidelines of the 10th Asia–Europe Summit in Italy, two weeks ahead of the state visit to Cambodia.
> 
> However, on these occasions, both Cambodian and Thai leaders did not touch on the most sensitive issues: sovereignty over the Preah Vihear temple, and contentious overlapping maritime claims. By and large, they picked the low hanging fruit, avoiding any discussion of delicate issues. Thailand’s approach to bilateral relations remains vulnerable to domestic political changes and nationalism.
> 
> Myanmar is also important to Prayuth’s diplomatic efforts to strengthen legitimacy abroad. In early October, Prayuth made his first foreign visit to Myanmar to strengthen border security, promote bilateral trade and address migration issues: around two and a half million migrant workers both legally and illegally work in Thailand. The development of economic zones, building infrastructure connections, and cultural cooperation were also discussed. Finally, in China, Prayuth finds its most important strategic and economic partner, crucial to countering the soft sanctions imposed by the US and Europe. In early June, a delegation of the Thai military visited China to strengthen military cooperation. And in October, Prayuth met Chinese Premier Li Keqiang, also on the sidelines of the Asia–Europe Summit, to reassert his commitment to strengthen economic ties and infrastructure development, and promote cultural exchanges between the two countries.
> 
> Under the current regime, amid a crisis of legitimacy at home and abroad, Thailand is gradually moving away from its traditional ally, the US, to build closer strategic partnerships with China and its neighbours. In return, this creates an opportunity for China and its neighbours to deepen its strategic ties with Thailand and the Mekong countries.
> 
> _Chheang Vannarith is Lecturer in Asia Pacific Studies, University of Leeds._
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand’s Cambodian charm offensive | East Asia Forum



You know why? Because they already got what they wanted from Cambodia, the military and the yellow shirts are in power now, so no need to make conflict with Cambodia anymore, that's already past history. And the other reason is because they don't want Cambodia to be used as a refuge for Thai dissidents and a possible Thai government in exile, etc. Taksin has good relations with Hun Sen, so the real purpose of all this is to neutralize Cambodia in that sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> You know why? Because they already got what they wanted from Cambodia (the military and the yellow shirts) are in power now, so no need to make conflict with Cambodia anymore, that's already past history. And the other reason is because they don't want Cambodia to be used as a refuge for Thai dissidents and a possible Thai government in exile, etc. Taksin has good relations with Hun Sen, so the real purpose of all this is to neutralize Cambodia in that sense.



Very good analysis, and quite strategic of the Thais.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Carlosa said:


> You know why? Because they already got what they wanted from Cambodia (the military and the yellow shirts) are in power now, so no need to make conflict with Cambodia anymore, that's already past history. And the other reason is because they don't want Cambodia to be used as a refuge for Thai dissidents and a possible Thai government in exile, etc. Taksin has good relations with Hun Sen, so the real purpose of all this is to neutralize Cambodia in that sense.


I would say redshirts would head to Singapore before Cambo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Uncertainty at home brings calm to the Thai–Cambodian border*

Domestic uncertainties in Thailand and Cambodia have hindered progress along the heavily militarised border and the Preah Vihear temple dispute.

Between 2008 and 2011 the border around the ancient Khmer temple of Preah Vihear (Phra Viharn in Thai) was the site of repeated clashes between Thai and Cambodian troops. Open conflict was put on hold when Cambodia submitted the dispute to the International Court of Justice in 2011. More than two years later the Court confirmed Cambodia’s ownership over part of the disputed territory, leaving the adjacent area subject to bilateral negotiations.







Months before the military took power in Bangkok in 2014, Cambodian prime minister Hun Sen realised that he could no longer rely on a ‘red’, Thaksin-linked government holding power in Thailand. The Thai army made it clear that while it was tied up with the internal crisis, it would be in charge along the border as well. This was most obvious when the Thai government was unable to follow through with a plan to allow Indonesian observers, under the banner of ASEAN, to be stationed at the conflict site. The Abhisit-brokered agreement was rejected by a number of officers who had served on the Thai–Cambodian border and who enjoyed backing from the highest positions in the military. The situation did not change under Yingluck, who left the military free in dealing with Cambodia.

This prompted Hun Sen to end any visible support to Thaksin and the red shirt movement. This was a marked contrast to late 2009, when Hun Sen appointed Thaksin as his economic adviser and when he allowed tens of thousands of red shirt supporters to meet Thaksin when speaking in Siem Reap in April 2012.

Increasingly, Cambodia relied on military-to-military contacts to manage the situation on the ground, starting with local commanders, who were instructed to share not only information but also dried fish. When the Thai military took control in Bangkok, Cambodia’s Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for National Defence Tea Banh was the first ASEAN high-level politician to visit. Hun Sen did not waste any time, delivering his congratulations to Prayuth Chan-ocha the day after the Thai army chief was appointed prime minister. Cambodian officials even thanked the National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO) for managing the swift return of an estimated 200,000 Cambodian workers to Thailand, whose sudden outflow had ironically been triggered by the coup.

In Cambodia, Hun Sen’s Cambodian People’s Party lost 22 of 123 seats in the 2013 election. Economic development and job creation are now among the top priorities of the party to counter its loss of popularity, especially among the young generation. Good relations with Bangkok are therefore badly needed: Thailand is the second biggest importer of Cambodian goods after China. In addition, the Thai economy provides jobs for an estimated 400,000 Cambodians.

It is unlikely that Phnom Penh will be pushed to abandon its soft course. Despite — or perhaps precisely because of — the opposition’s overwhelming focus on the eastern border with Vietnam. The opposition parties have so far endorsed CPP’s policy in regard to Thailand. The border dispute effectively remained a non-issue when Cambodia protested a newly polished fence in front of Preah Vihear — in an area that is still to be demarcated — only days after the coup. When a shooting incident at a border post nearby made it into the news in early October 2014, both sides hushed up the issue. In the meantime, restoration works at the temple are undertaken with utmost care — to comply with the management plan endorsed by UNESCO’s World Heritage Committee and in order to avoid raising Thailand’s attention.

Cambodia would likely welcome talks on the land border and the maritime boundaries sooner rather than later. But the NCPO has signalled that talks will only resume once Thailand’s domestic situation is more certain. The border around Preah Vihear will doubtlessly remain a thorny issue. Any proposal by the Thai to develop the Preah Vihear World Heritage site jointly is likely to be ignored in Cambodia just as it happened when Prayuth brought it up at his visit in late October. But this does not foreclose other forms of cooperation in order to boost tourism at the temple. Nor does it mean that survey and demarcation work along the border needs to remain on standby. Talks on the maritime areas can also resume independently of the land border negotiations.

But with the question of royal succession looming over the Thai conflict, it is difficult to predict when Thailand will find a way out of its domestic crisis. Measures already adopted by the NCPO suggest that the military will strengthen its grip on power.

For the border dispute, this means a likely end to the high turnover of office holders and differing voices that have greatly increased uncertainty for Phnom Penh in the past. Now in the driver’s seat both at the border and in Bangkok, the Thai army will soon have to show how committed it is to put an end to the conflict. So while renewed fighting is unlikely, the Thai military will soon have to nail its colours to the mast.

_Nicole Jenne is a PhD researcher at the European University Institute in Florence, Italy._

Uncertainty at home brings calm to the Thai–Cambodian border | East Asia Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

alaungphaya said:


> I would say redshirts would head to Singapore before Cambo.



Interesting, why Singapore, they usually don't get involved in that type of politics?


----------



## alaungphaya

Carlosa said:


> Interesting, why Singapore, they usually don't get involved in that type of politics?


Cambo wouldn't be able to sustain a gov in exile and the Shinawatras are popular in Singapore I believe. But I guess Sing wouldn't tolerate a gov in exile either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Uncertainty at home brings calm to the Thai–Cambodian border*
> 
> Domestic uncertainties in Thailand and Cambodia have hindered progress along the heavily militarised border and the Preah Vihear temple dispute.
> 
> Between 2008 and 2011 the border around the ancient Khmer temple of Preah Vihear (Phra Viharn in Thai) was the site of repeated clashes between Thai and Cambodian troops. Open conflict was put on hold when Cambodia submitted the dispute to the International Court of Justice in 2011. More than two years later the Court confirmed Cambodia’s ownership over part of the disputed territory, leaving the adjacent area subject to bilateral negotiations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Months before the military took power in Bangkok in 2014, Cambodian prime minister Hun Sen realised that he could no longer rely on a ‘red’, Thaksin-linked government holding power in Thailand. The Thai army made it clear that while it was tied up with the internal crisis, it would be in charge along the border as well. This was most obvious when the Thai government was unable to follow through with a plan to allow Indonesian observers, under the banner of ASEAN, to be stationed at the conflict site. The Abhisit-brokered agreement was rejected by a number of officers who had served on the Thai–Cambodian border and who enjoyed backing from the highest positions in the military. The situation did not change under Yingluck, who left the military free in dealing with Cambodia.
> 
> This prompted Hun Sen to end any visible support to Thaksin and the red shirt movement. This was a marked contrast to late 2009, when Hun Sen appointed Thaksin as his economic adviser and when he allowed tens of thousands of red shirt supporters to meet Thaksin when speaking in Siem Reap in April 2012.
> 
> Increasingly, Cambodia relied on military-to-military contacts to manage the situation on the ground, starting with local commanders, who were instructed to share not only information but also dried fish. When the Thai military took control in Bangkok, Cambodia’s Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for National Defence Tea Banh was the first ASEAN high-level politician to visit. Hun Sen did not waste any time, delivering his congratulations to Prayuth Chan-ocha the day after the Thai army chief was appointed prime minister. Cambodian officials even thanked the National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO) for managing the swift return of an estimated 200,000 Cambodian workers to Thailand, whose sudden outflow had ironically been triggered by the coup.
> 
> In Cambodia, Hun Sen’s Cambodian People’s Party lost 22 of 123 seats in the 2013 election. Economic development and job creation are now among the top priorities of the party to counter its loss of popularity, especially among the young generation. Good relations with Bangkok are therefore badly needed: Thailand is the second biggest importer of Cambodian goods after China. In addition, the Thai economy provides jobs for an estimated 400,000 Cambodians.
> 
> It is unlikely that Phnom Penh will be pushed to abandon its soft course. Despite — or perhaps precisely because of — the opposition’s overwhelming focus on the eastern border with Vietnam. The opposition parties have so far endorsed CPP’s policy in regard to Thailand. The border dispute effectively remained a non-issue when Cambodia protested a newly polished fence in front of Preah Vihear — in an area that is still to be demarcated — only days after the coup. When a shooting incident at a border post nearby made it into the news in early October 2014, both sides hushed up the issue. In the meantime, restoration works at the temple are undertaken with utmost care — to comply with the management plan endorsed by UNESCO’s World Heritage Committee and in order to avoid raising Thailand’s attention.
> 
> Cambodia would likely welcome talks on the land border and the maritime boundaries sooner rather than later. But the NCPO has signalled that talks will only resume once Thailand’s domestic situation is more certain. The border around Preah Vihear will doubtlessly remain a thorny issue. Any proposal by the Thai to develop the Preah Vihear World Heritage site jointly is likely to be ignored in Cambodia just as it happened when Prayuth brought it up at his visit in late October. But this does not foreclose other forms of cooperation in order to boost tourism at the temple. Nor does it mean that survey and demarcation work along the border needs to remain on standby. Talks on the maritime areas can also resume independently of the land border negotiations.
> 
> But with the question of royal succession looming over the Thai conflict, it is difficult to predict when Thailand will find a way out of its domestic crisis. Measures already adopted by the NCPO suggest that the military will strengthen its grip on power.
> 
> For the border dispute, this means a likely end to the high turnover of office holders and differing voices that have greatly increased uncertainty for Phnom Penh in the past. Now in the driver’s seat both at the border and in Bangkok, the Thai army will soon have to show how committed it is to put an end to the conflict. So while renewed fighting is unlikely, the Thai military will soon have to nail its colours to the mast.
> 
> _Nicole Jenne is a PhD researcher at the European University Institute in Florence, Italy._
> 
> Uncertainty at home brings calm to the Thai–Cambodian border | East Asia Forum



Very correct, the Thai military is in a bit of an awkward position now, they had championed the position of not giving territory to Cambodia when they were flying the nationalistic card, and so far they have not complied with the world court decision, but that situation can't last forever, they'll have to make a decision soon.


----------



## Carlosa

Back on topic:

Thailand is trying hard to buy submarines for the very first time. The civilian government didn't procure subs in the past, but now that the military is in power, its very likely that they'll buy subs.

But, less analyze that for a moment, the golf of Thailand is 40 m deep on average and the maximum depth is only 80 meters, does it make sense to buy submarines or is it just another cases of trying to look good? If my neighbors have subs, then I also want them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> Thailand is trying hard to buy submarines for the very first time. The civilian government didn't procure subs in the past, but now that the military is in power, its very likely that they'll buy subs.
> 
> But, less analyze that for a moment, the golf of Thailand is 40 m deep on average and the maximum depth is only 80 meters, does it make sense to buy submarines or is it just another cases of trying to look good? If my neighbors have subs, then I also want them!



The Thai Navy have a naval base in Phuket, as well as in Takua Pa, as well as in Phangnga , which faces the Indian Ocean. It makes sense for them to procure submarines to address threats there, as well as to increase their projection of power not only in the Gulf of Thailand, but also into South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> And you forgot the rest of Thai generals. that like China and all show the middle finger to Vietname, what are you try to prove by using an Isolated case? and Ask if she hate China ...LMAO


Chinese in Thai-Sing-TW-HK support US and show their middle finger to main land Chinese like u. Stupid Chinese support China against VN like Pol Pot got hard spank and died miserably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Thai Navy have a naval base in Phuket, as well as in Takua Pa, as well as in Phangnga , which faces the Indian Ocean. It makes sense for them to procure submarines to address threats there, as well as to increase their projection of power not only in the Gulf of Thailand, but also into South China Sea.



You have a point there, even that I don't see why they would want to project power into the south china sea, but how about for operations in the gulf of Thailand, Its too shallow, too easy to detect subs at such a low depth. I think overall is not cost effective, but I'm sure they are going to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

NiceGuy said:


> Chinese in Thai-Sing-TW-HK support US and show their middle finger to main land Chinese like u. Stupid Chinese support China against VN like Pol Pot got hard spank and died miserably



The Shinawatras are Thai chinese by the way and I can say that in general, Thai chinese are very proud of their chinese heritage and in private they will say things like "I'm a chinese born in Thailand" and they usually look down on the native Thais, so don't be so sure about that, but when it comes to in what direction Thailand goes or who they will support, Thais follow the money and whoever is stronger. They will not do anything for the sake of helping Vietnam unless there is benefit in doing that. I can also say that in general Thais look down on vietnamese. Some vietnamese here are reading too much into that Thai general that made some statements recently that the chinese claims in the south china sea are wrong, those are his personal opinions, they are not official Thai policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Uncertainty at home brings calm to the Thai–Cambodian border*
> 
> Domestic uncertainties in Thailand and Cambodia have hindered progress along the heavily militarised border and the Preah Vihear temple dispute.
> 
> Between 2008 and 2011 the border around the ancient Khmer temple of Preah Vihear (Phra Viharn in Thai) was the site of repeated clashes between Thai and Cambodian troops. Open conflict was put on hold when Cambodia submitted the dispute to the International Court of Justice in 2011. More than two years later the Court confirmed Cambodia’s ownership over part of the disputed territory, leaving the adjacent area subject to bilateral negotiations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Months before the military took power in Bangkok in 2014, Cambodian prime minister Hun Sen realised that he could no longer rely on a ‘red’, Thaksin-linked government holding power in Thailand. The Thai army made it clear that while it was tied up with the internal crisis, it would be in charge along the border as well. This was most obvious when the Thai government was unable to follow through with a plan to allow Indonesian observers, under the banner of ASEAN, to be stationed at the conflict site. The Abhisit-brokered agreement was rejected by a number of officers who had served on the Thai–Cambodian border and who enjoyed backing from the highest positions in the military. The situation did not change under Yingluck, who left the military free in dealing with Cambodia.
> 
> This prompted Hun Sen to end any visible support to Thaksin and the red shirt movement. This was a marked contrast to late 2009, when Hun Sen appointed Thaksin as his economic adviser and when he allowed tens of thousands of red shirt supporters to meet Thaksin when speaking in Siem Reap in April 2012.
> 
> Increasingly, Cambodia relied on military-to-military contacts to manage the situation on the ground, starting with local commanders, who were instructed to share not only information but also dried fish. When the Thai military took control in Bangkok, Cambodia’s Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for National Defence Tea Banh was the first ASEAN high-level politician to visit. Hun Sen did not waste any time, delivering his congratulations to Prayuth Chan-ocha the day after the Thai army chief was appointed prime minister. Cambodian officials even thanked the National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO) for managing the swift return of an estimated 200,000 Cambodian workers to Thailand, whose sudden outflow had ironically been triggered by the coup.
> 
> In Cambodia, Hun Sen’s Cambodian People’s Party lost 22 of 123 seats in the 2013 election. Economic development and job creation are now among the top priorities of the party to counter its loss of popularity, especially among the young generation. Good relations with Bangkok are therefore badly needed: Thailand is the second biggest importer of Cambodian goods after China. In addition, the Thai economy provides jobs for an estimated 400,000 Cambodians.
> 
> It is unlikely that Phnom Penh will be pushed to abandon its soft course. Despite — or perhaps precisely because of — the opposition’s overwhelming focus on the eastern border with Vietnam. The opposition parties have so far endorsed CPP’s policy in regard to Thailand. The border dispute effectively remained a non-issue when Cambodia protested a newly polished fence in front of Preah Vihear — in an area that is still to be demarcated — only days after the coup. When a shooting incident at a border post nearby made it into the news in early October 2014, both sides hushed up the issue. In the meantime, restoration works at the temple are undertaken with utmost care — to comply with the management plan endorsed by UNESCO’s World Heritage Committee and in order to avoid raising Thailand’s attention.
> 
> Cambodia would likely welcome talks on the land border and the maritime boundaries sooner rather than later. But the NCPO has signalled that talks will only resume once Thailand’s domestic situation is more certain. The border around Preah Vihear will doubtlessly remain a thorny issue. Any proposal by the Thai to develop the Preah Vihear World Heritage site jointly is likely to be ignored in Cambodia just as it happened when Prayuth brought it up at his visit in late October. But this does not foreclose other forms of cooperation in order to boost tourism at the temple. Nor does it mean that survey and demarcation work along the border needs to remain on standby. Talks on the maritime areas can also resume independently of the land border negotiations.
> 
> But with the question of royal succession looming over the Thai conflict, it is difficult to predict when Thailand will find a way out of its domestic crisis. Measures already adopted by the NCPO suggest that the military will strengthen its grip on power.
> 
> For the border dispute, this means a likely end to the high turnover of office holders and differing voices that have greatly increased uncertainty for Phnom Penh in the past. Now in the driver’s seat both at the border and in Bangkok, the Thai army will soon have to show how committed it is to put an end to the conflict. So while renewed fighting is unlikely, the Thai military will soon have to nail its colours to the mast.
> 
> _Nicole Jenne is a PhD researcher at the European University Institute in Florence, Italy._
> 
> Uncertainty at home brings calm to the Thai–Cambodian border | East Asia Forum



By the way, my friends in Thailand that deal with the Thai military used to tell me that the seals at the Sattahip base were the best elite forces in Thailand and actually had good officers and good maintenance of their equipment. They saw it as an exception to the rule, and the navy in general is more competent than the army even that they made a big blunder with the aircraft carrier.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> The Shinawatras are Thai chinese by the way and I can say that in general, Thai chinese are very proud of their chinese heritage and in private they will say things like "I'm a chinese born in Thailand" and they usually look down on the native Thais, so don't be so sure about that, but when it comes to in what direction Thailand goes or who they will support, Thais follow the money and whoever is stronger. They will not do anything for the sake of helping Vietnam unless there is benefit in doing that. I can also say that in general Thais look down on vietnamese. Some vietnamese here are reading too much into that Thai general that made some statements recently that the chinese claims in the south china sea are wrong, those are his personal opinions, they are not official Thai policy.



Precisely. Besides, as it stands now, Thailand is showing pragmatism: Its cooperating with the United States through military exercises, and at the same time the Thais are keen in expanding its relationship with the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Carlosa said:


> The Shinawatras are Thai chinese by the way and I can say that in general, Thai chinese are very proud of their chinese heritage and in private they will say things like "I'm a chinese born in Thailand" and they usually look down on the native Thais, so don't be so sure about that, but when it comes to in what direction Thailand goes or who they will support, Thais follow the money and whoever is stronger. They will not do anything for the sake of helping Vietnam unless there is benefit in doing that. I can also say that in general Thais look down on vietnamese. Some vietnamese here are reading too much into that Thai general that made some statements recently that the chinese claims in the south china sea are wrong, those are his personal opinions, they are not official Thai policy.


Its okay, let them look down on whoever they want, but at least Thai Gens. r smart enough to know that VN is behind Cambodia and our forces in Laos-Camb can attack them at any times we want when China is too far and too weak to help them.

Thats why Thai Gen. think that support VN against China will bring more benefit than harm. They will sit tight on their thrones like Mr. Hun Sen when they support VN.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Precisely. Besides, as it stands now, Thailand is showing pragmatism: Its cooperating with the United States through military exercises, and at the same time the Thais are keen in expanding its relationship with the Chinese.



Correct, what you call pragmatism and strategic thinking is simply traditional Thai cunning skills of which they are masters of. Thailand is with everybody and nobody at the same time. They are very fluid and always know how to follow the direction that brings most benefit and profit.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> By the way, my friends in Thailand that deal with the Thai military used to tell me that the seals at the Sahatip base were the best elite forces in Thailand and actually had good officers and good maintenance of their equipment. They saw it as an exception to the rule, and the navy in general is more competent than the army even that they made a big blunder with the aircraft carrier.



They've a proud naval tradition, I will concede to this. As to elite ground units, besides the Thai Army Rangers, one unit that I admire is the Thahan Phran:







The Thahan Phran are elite light infantry unit that patrols the contiguous border of Myanmar, Laos, Cambodia, Malaysia. These are excellent anti-terrorist, anti-insurgent units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

NiceGuy said:


> Its okay, let them look down on whoever they want, but at least Thai Gens. r smart enough to know that VN is behind Cambodia and our forces in Laos-Camb can attack them at any times we want when China is too far and too weak to help them.
> 
> Thats why Thai Gen. think that support VN against China will bring more benefit than harm. They will sit tight on their thrones like Mr. Hun Sen when they support VN.



One thing that Thailand will never do again is to get into a war with Vietnam (or Burma), they know how that will end. They pick on Cambodia and Laos because they are weaker.

That's typical Thai personality, a group of Thais would often beat up a westerner, but one on one, almost never.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They've a proud naval tradition, I will concede to this. As to elite ground units, besides the Thai Army Rangers, one unit that I admire is the Thahan Phran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thahan Phran are elite light infantry unit that patrols the contiguous border of Myanmar, Laos, Cambodia, Malaysia. These are excellent anti-terrorist, anti-insurgent units.
> 
> View attachment 158404
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158405



Yes, Thai elite units are fine and counter insurgency is what the Thai military is good for and that's where their experience is; the regular army is a whole different story.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They've a proud naval tradition, I will concede to this. As to elite ground units, besides the Thai Army Rangers, one unit that I admire is the Thahan Phran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thahan Phran are elite light infantry unit that patrols the contiguous border of Myanmar, Laos, Cambodia, Malaysia. These are excellent anti-terrorist, anti-insurgent units.
> 
> View attachment 158404
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158405



One thing that the Thahan Phran do in the Cambodian border is to shoot Cambodian workers that try to sneak into Thailand to look for work, they just shoot them (hundreds every year), no questions asked, that's how they deal with the Cambodian illegal alien issue; not very nice.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> One thing that the Thahan Phran do in the Cambodian border is to shoot Cambodian workers that try to sneak into Thailand to look for work, they just shoot them (hundreds every year), no questions asked, that's how they deal with the Cambodian illegal alien issue; not very nice.



They've been associated with their over-handed policy. Not only in the Cambodian border, but they are sometimes questioned by excessive brutality when dealing with Burmese illegals near Chiang Mai, as well as of course dealing with the Malays in Southern Thailand.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

NiceGuy said:


> Chinese in Thai-Sing-TW-HK support US and show their middle finger to main land Chinese like u. Stupid Chinese support China against VN like Pol Pot got hard spank and died miserably


 
Are you sure about that? but we all sure that Chineses around the world include TW, HK & Mainland show the middle finger to Vietnam by supporting Thailand and Cambodia. To add insult to injure we earn a trade suplus from Vietnam considered as tribute to China...LMAO


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They've been associated with their over-handed policy. Not only in the Cambodian border, but they are sometimes questioned by excessive brutality when dealing with Burmese illegals near Chiang Mai, as well as of course dealing with the Malays in Southern Thailand.



Yes,Thais in general despise Cambodians and Burmese, they hate them and look down on them (but if hard work needs to be done, they will only hire Burmese and Cambodians ha ha). They'll never get over the fact that Burmese usually beat them and burned Ayuthaya to the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They've been associated with their over-handed policy. Not only in the Cambodian border, but they are sometimes questioned by excessive brutality when dealing with Burmese illegals near Chiang Mai, as well as of course dealing with the Malays in Southern Thailand.



Thai maners, politeness, saving face and allow others to save face are typical Thai traits that they have in common with Japanese people. Is that why you like Thailand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Thai maners, politeness, saving face and allow others to save face are typical Thai traits that they have in common with Japanese people. Is that why you like Thailand?



I've a fondness for Thai History, Thai People, and the Thai Culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I've a fondness for Thai History, Thai People, and the Thai Culture.



I know, I had seen that for a while, but the key question is why? 

And I'll tell you, its very easy to be that way. Most people that visit Thailand feel that way; once they live there for some time, most change their views. There is the external face of Thai people and the real face of them. I was like you once until some experiences showed me the true character of Thai people, the hidden face behind Thai culture. It was not a good experience, so when the subject of Thailand comes, that comes back to me and there are emotions involved. I don't pretend to tell you how to see things, just to caution you that there are 2 sides of the culture and the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Let's get back to topic; i notice that the Cambodians have quite a number of tanks at their disposal, despite the fact that they're a small country (about 15 million). 

500 MBTs, over 300 APCs, and over 600 artillery pieces. 

*Cambodian Tanks:*





7th Armored Brigade of the Cambodian Army





Cambodian APC











Cambodian RM-70s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Royal Cambodian Army -- Special Forces Command*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Let's get back to topic; i notice that the Cambodians have quite a number of tanks at their disposal, despite the fact that they're a small country (about 15 million).
> 
> 500 MBTs, over 300 APCs, and over 600 artillery pieces.
> 
> *Cambodian Tanks:*
> 
> View attachment 158428
> 
> 7th Armored Brigade of the Cambodian Army
> 
> View attachment 158429
> 
> Cambodian APC
> 
> View attachment 158430
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158431
> 
> Cambodian RM-70s



They've been getting more stuff since the conflict with Thailand, but mainly old stuff, T-55's, BTR'60's etc. That's all they can afford.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dichoi

Thai Royal Navy with carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

dichoi said:


> Thai Royal Navy with carrier.



the HTMS Chakri Nareubet ! Beautiful ship. Hopefully the Thai Navy finds a new replacement for the retired Harriers.


----------



## aliaselin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Royal Thai Army


I think you can change the thread name to include Thailand, Singapore and Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dichoi

Junior officer students from Lao and Cambodia in Military High school Vietnam.











Diễu binh trong lễ khai giảng trường quân sự

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Let's get back to topic; i notice that the Cambodians have quite a number of tanks at their disposal, despite the fact that they're a small country (about 15 million).
> 
> 500 MBTs, over 300 APCs, and over 600 artillery pieces.
> 
> *Cambodian Tanks:*
> 
> View attachment 158428
> 
> 7th Armored Brigade of the Cambodian Army
> 
> View attachment 158429
> 
> Cambodian APC
> 
> View attachment 158430
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158431
> 
> Cambodian RM-70s



They've been getting more stuff since the conflict with Thailand, but mainly old stuff, T-55's, BTR-60's etc. That's all they can afford.


Nihonjin1051 said:


> the HTMS Chakri Nareubet ! Beautiful ship. Hopefully the Thai Navy finds a new replacement for the retired Harriers.



They are not going to get a replacement for the Harriers, they don't operate the carrier, Its just a port Queen and actually they made it an attraction for visitors. The Thai navy does not have the budget to operate a carrier, they figured that one after they bought it and anyway, the only replacement for the Harrier if the F-35 which is way beyond the budget of Thailand just to buy it and not even thinking about maintenance and operation. Also, the deck of the carrier could not withstand the intense heat from the F-35 engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Royal Cambodian Army -- Special Forces Command*
> View attachment 158432


China also provided CQ 5.56mm carbin to Royal Cambodian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

This video is a bit outdated, but some illustration into the Lao People's Army:

Laos Army | กองทัพประชาชนลาว | Quân Đội Lào | 2014 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

On Laos, 

ເພັງຊາດລາວ National Anthem Of Laos - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

From my last readings, the Royal Cambodian Army's Special Forces Group are trained by the Indonesian Army's own Kopassus. Can I get an Indonesian poster's confirmation of this? 

@madokafc , @Indos , @pr1v4t33r , @NarThoD , @Reashot Xigwin et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Royal Cambodian Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dichoi

LPA pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

A cambodian propaganda video in youtube. Quite entertaining, to be honest. he he he. 

Best Cambodia Army 2010 Part 8 of 8 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> From my last readings, the Royal Cambodian Army's Special Forces Group are trained by the Indonesian Army's own Kopassus. Can I get an Indonesian poster's confirmation of this?
> 
> @madokafc , @Indos , @pr1v4t33r , @NarThoD , @Reashot Xigwin et al.




their DPM or camo is came from us, and their elite Para 911 is always has been trained in Batujajar Indonesia along with our boys. Having a red berret, using bloody river camouflage pattern or distinct Woodland pattern same like Indonesian army is the proud for any Cambodian soldiers.






Cambodian Army in Batujajar






Prabowo Subianto with his Cambodian peer






Cambodian Army posing while in training in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Cambodian Military Parade:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> their DPM or camo is came from us, and their elite Para 911 is always has been trained in Batujajar Indonesia along with our boys. Having a red berret, using bloody river camouflage pattern or distinct Woodland pattern same like Indonesian army is the proud for any Cambodian soldiers.
> 
> View attachment 158458
> 
> 
> Cambodian Army in Batujajar
> 
> View attachment 158459
> 
> 
> Prabowo Subianto with his Cambodian peer
> 
> View attachment 158460
> 
> 
> Cambodian Army posing while in training in Indonesia
> View attachment 158461



Very interesting to see how intertwined Cambodia's special forces groups are with Indonesia's. Good to see the cooperation of both Cambodia with Indonesia.


----------



## gau8av

Nihonjin1051 said:


> A cambodian propaganda video in youtube. Quite entertaining, to be honest. he he he.
> 
> Best Cambodia Army 2010 Part 8 of 8 - YouTube


lol, that was hilarious in bits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

* Cambodia honors 2 Vietnamese for building new army vehicle *


King Norodom Sihamoni of Cambodia has issued recognition certificates to two Vietnamese for helping Cambodia repair armored vehicles and even create a new one for the country’s military. The duo have also been awarded medals of honor for their contributions to Cambodia’s technological development. 


Tran Quoc Hai, a self-taught engineer known for homemaking his own aircraft in Vietnam, and his son Tran Quoc Thanh, hailing from the southern Tay Ninh province, were awarded the military medals this October after the two helped repair damaged armored personnel carriers and even build a brand-new one for the Cambodian army.

 
Cambodia also certified that the father and son are professional repairmen of made-in-Soviet BRDM 2 and BTR60PB armored personnel carriers.

 
When Hai went to Cambodia to fix a wheat planting machine at Cambodian Army’s 70 Brigade, he saw that several armored vehicles failed to start and expressed his intention to repair them. 

 
After receiving a nod from local authorities, Hai started to repair the BRDM 2 on a US$25,000 budget, initially sourced from his own pocket. The carrier he fixed reduces its consumption of fuel from 45 liters of diesel to 25 liters and is capable of firing from a shorter distance. 

 
After this achievement, Hai has been assigned by the 70 Brigade to fix 10 more armored vehicles and to build brand-new ones.

 
After four months, Hai and his son successfully made their own armored personnel carrier. His vehicle is able to fire targets at a distance of 7m, instead of 150 meters as old ones do, and is equipped with fire power on both sides.
*
Cambodia honors 2 Vietnamese for building new army vehicle
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

gau8av said:


> lol, that was hilarious in bits



buahaha! I give it to the Khmers for their nationalism, small yet 'terrible'.


----------



## dichoi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> * Cambodia honors 2 Vietnamese for building new army vehicle *
> 
> 
> King Norodom Sihamoni of Cambodia has issued recognition certificates to two Vietnamese for helping Cambodia repair armored vehicles and even create a new one for the country’s military. The duo have also been awarded medals of honor for their contributions to Cambodia’s technological development.
> 
> 
> Tran Quoc Hai, a self-taught engineer known for homemaking his own aircraft in Vietnam, and his son Tran Quoc Thanh, hailing from the southern Tay Ninh province, were awarded the military medals this October after the two helped repair damaged armored personnel carriers and even build a brand-new one for the Cambodian army.
> 
> 
> Cambodia also certified that the father and son are professional repairmen of made-in-Soviet BRDM 2 and BTR60PB armored personnel carriers.
> 
> 
> When Hai went to Cambodia to fix a wheat planting machine at Cambodian Army’s 70 Brigade, he saw that several armored vehicles failed to start and expressed his intention to repair them.
> 
> 
> After receiving a nod from local authorities, Hai started to repair the BRDM 2 on a US$25,000 budget, initially sourced from his own pocket. The carrier he fixed reduces its consumption of fuel from 45 liters of diesel to 25 liters and is capable of firing from a shorter distance.
> 
> 
> After this achievement, Hai has been assigned by the 70 Brigade to fix 10 more armored vehicles and to build brand-new ones.
> 
> 
> After four months, Hai and his son successfully made their own armored personnel carrier. His vehicle is able to fire targets at a distance of 7m, instead of 150 meters as old ones do, and is equipped with fire power on both sides.
> 
> *Cambodia honors 2 Vietnamese for building new army vehicle*



congrat to Mr. Hai Lua from Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Carlosa said:


> I know, I had seen that for a while, but the key question is why?
> 
> And I'll tell you, its very easy to be that way. Most people that visit Thailand feel that way; once they live there for some time, most change their views. There is the external face of Thai people and the real face of them. I was like you once until some experiences showed me the true character of Thai people, the hidden face behind Thai culture. It was not a good experience, so when the subject of Thailand comes, that comes back to me and there are emotions involved. I don't pretend to tell you how to see things, just to caution you that there are 2 sides of the culture and the people.


What happened to you in Thailand?


----------



## Soryu

dichoi said:


> congrat to Mr. Hai Lua from Vietnam.



Great, but many Vietnamese media news made many bullshjt about this new to get view rate .... so stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

All of these guys look so small n skinny...?


----------



## Carlosa

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I alway love Khmer culture especially the Apsara dance.



Those Apsara dancers look like goddesses, I've seen them perform quite a few times, very graceful dancers. Khmer culture is quite nice, but regrettably, much of it was destroyed by the Khmer Rouge and the country is now trying to rebuild itself. Almost all those dancers were killed by the K. Rouge. The country had to rely on a few Cambodians living abroad to reconstitute the dance again.


----------



## Carlosa

alaungphaya said:


> What happened to you in Thailand?



Like I used to say, I had positive views of Thailand; I was very well aware of many things that are not ok, but overall, I had a positive view of the country, the people and the culture. I've been going to Thailand for about 20 years, for business, I used to import merchandise from there to the US market. I had an small factory in China and in 2009 I made the big mistake of moving it to Thailand, to Chiang Mai since I felt better dealing with it in Thailand and I never been much of a lover of China anyway. I was living in Thailand most of the year.

I changed my views about Thai people and culture after opening the factory and having Thai people working for me. That opened my eyes and that's how I learned the way that Thai people REALLY are, something that easily escapes most people visiting or living there until they get deep into the social fabric of Thailand and that's when you really see it.

Most foreigners and visitors to Thailand are wearing the "pink glasses", they see everything rosy, they see how nice Thai people are, how polite, how pleasant, etc, etc and they feel like they love Thai people and Thailand. Even for people living there, its not easy to pass that stage. I though I knew Thailand very well, but I was wrong.

I had a really bad business experience that almost destroyed my business and I'm still far from being where I used to be because of that. ALL my problems were because of the dysfunctional traits of Thai people, not just lazy which is quite well known and I knew that, but so many things that made it very difficult to deal with them and succeed, specially as a small business.

Many of these issues I would not want to mention in public because it would be very derogative to Thai people, but I'll say just one example: they are pathological liers, they lie all the time, they are so used to lie because they do it all the time in order to save face, its second nature to them. Thai people don't trust or believe other Thai people because they know themselves. Their cultural trait that says that you have to please others, its so ingrained in their culture that they rarely talk straight. If you walk on the street and you ask for directions to go somewhere and they don't know where it is, never mind, they can't say "I don't know, sorry", they will just tell you some direction, even they know its wrong because they want to save face, they don't want to admit that they don't know.

I used to have an assistant, one day I told him "can you check if such and such work is finished? He checks and tells me "Yes, its finished". Ok, very good, thank you. I happened to check the next day and I see that its actually not finished. This type of thing happened a few times. I got tired of it and confronted him, "Why you don't tell me the truth?" Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't want to give you bad news, I wanted to please you". Do you guys get the point? This is just one of many, many things that I can say. Its a dysfunctional culture in so many ways and it has so many contradictions. Yes, Thai people seem very nice and loving, but there are 2 sides to them and there are also many dark things behind that culture, but Thai people usually do a very good job to hide all that and present themselves as such a wonderful country and culture. Their work ethic is the worst that I ever seen, by very far. The Thai workers that I had always had some type of problem, whether is getting drunk during the weekend and not come for 1 or 2 days or something else, but ALWAYS something. The Burmese workers never had a problem. All my foreign friends with businesses were telling me the same things. Thai people are known for being extremely irresponsible and unreliable. 50% of the people that I hired, never even showed up for work the first day, we called them "we happened to you that didn't come to work? Oh sorry, had a motorcycle accident, I'll come tomorrow", but never showed up again. UNRELIABLE & LAZY. Period.

Yes, there are good things too and truly nice people too, but what I said is pervasive and most foreigners there know it very well. I could say many, many more things, but I'll stop here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very interesting to see how intertwined Cambodia's special forces groups are with Indonesia's. Good to see the cooperation of both Cambodia with Indonesia.



Indonesia send 10.000 troops during Cambodia peace process, the relationship is close indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Carlosa said:


> Those Apsara dancers look like goddesses, I've seen them perform quite a few times, very graceful dancers. Khmer culture is quite nice, but regrettably, much of it was destroyed by the Khmer Rouge and the country is now trying to rebuild itself. Almost all those dancers were killed by the K. Rouge. The country had to rely on a few Cambodians living abroad to reconstitute the dance again.


because of the madness of the red khmer, cambodia lost completely it´s history. there is virtually nothing left: no history books, no records of their ancient kingdom, no no nothing. really sad. the red khmer destroyed, killed, and burned everything. they try to reconstruct some of Khmer cultures through scripts in the temples, or history records of China and Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

I'd like to add that during the Thai - Cambodian conflict, pretty much everybody in the region (at the level of governments) knew what was really going on and what the true causes of the conflict was as a conflict created by internal political reasons in Thailand and everybody pretty much supported the Cambodian position, openly or not.

The actual reason why the Viet Army started to move into Cambodia was because Cambodia detected preparations by the Thai army to attack Cambodia in a very wide front and it was perceived that they might try to occupy and annex large areas of Cambodia. The position of the yellow shirts (supported by the army) was so fanatical and extreme in terms of their hard core nationalism and their views that see Cambodia as an ex province of Thailand that should be recaptured, that really alarmed Cambodia and Vietnam, that's why the Viets went in there and that ended up diffusing the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Carlosa said:


> Like I used to say, I had positive views of Thailand; I was very well aware of many things that are not ok, but overall, I had a positive view of the country, the people and the culture. I've been going to Thailand for about 20 years, for business, I used to import merchandise from there to the US market. I had an small factory in China and in 2009 I made the big mistake of moving it to Thailand, to Chiang Mai since I felt better dealing with it in Thailand and I never been much of a lover of China anyway. I was living in Thailand most of the year.
> 
> I changed my views about Thai people and culture after opening the factory and having Thai people working for me. That opened my eyes and that's how I learned the way that Thai people REALLY are, something that easily escapes most people visiting or living there until they get deep into the social fabric of Thailand and that's when you really see it.
> 
> Most foreigners and visitors to Thailand are wearing the "pink glasses", they see everything rosy, they see how nice Thai people are, how polite, how pleasant, etc, etc and they feel like they love Thai people and Thailand. Even for people living there, its not easy to pass that stage. I though I knew Thailand very well, but I was wrong.
> 
> I had a really bad business experience that almost destroyed my business and I'm still far from being where I used to be because of that. ALL my problems were because of the dysfunctional traits of Thai people, not just lazy which is quite well known and I knew that, but so many things that made it very difficult to deal with them and succeed, specially as a small business.
> 
> Many of these issues I would not want to mention in public because it would be very derogative to Thai people, but I'll say just one example: they are pathological liers, they lie all the time, they are so used to lie because they do it all the time in order to save face, its second nature to them. Thai people don't trust or believe other Thai people because they know themselves. Their cultural trait that says that you have to please others, its so ingrained in their culture that they rarely talk straight. If you walk on the street and you ask for directions to go somewhere and they don't know where it is, never mind, they can't say "I don't know, sorry", they will just tell you some direction, even they know its wrong because they want to save face, they don't want to admit that they don't know.
> 
> I used to have an assistant, one day I told him "can you check if such and such work is finished? He checks and tells me "Yes, its finished". Ok, very good, thank you. I happened to check the next day and I see that its actually not finished. This type of thing happened a few times. I got tired of it and confronted him, "Why you don't tell me the truth?" Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't want to give you bad news, I wanted to please you". Do you guys get the point? This is just one of many, many things that I can say. Its a dysfunctional culture in so many ways and it has so many contradictions. Yes, Thai people seem very nice and loving, but there are 2 sides to them and there are also many dark things behind that culture, but Thai people usually do a very good job to hide all that and present themselves as such a wonderful country and culture. Their work ethic is the worst that I ever seen, by very far. The Thai workers that I had always had some type of problem, whether is getting drunk during the weekend and not come for 1 or 2 days or something else, but ALWAYS something. The Burmese workers never had a problem. All my foreign friends with businesses were telling me the same things. Thai people are known for being extremely irresponsible and unreliable. 50% of the people that I hired, never even showed up for work the first day, we called them "we happened to you that didn't come to work? Oh sorry, had a motorcycle accident, I'll come tomorrow", but never showed up again. UNRELIABLE & LAZY. Period.
> 
> Yes, there are good things too and truly nice people too, but what I said is pervasive and most foreigners there know it very well. I could say many, many more things, but I'll stop here.



Really sorry to hear that. But business is always like that in Asia. I think Asians as a whole value harmony above truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Viet said:


> because of the madness of the red khmer, cambodia lost completely it´s history. there is virtually nothing left: no history books, no records of their ancient kingdom, no no nothing. really sad. the red khmer destroyed, killed, and burned everything. they try to reconstruct some of Khmer cultures through scripts in the temples, or history records of China and Vietnam.



Very correct, Cambodia was almost lost and in the end it was saved by Vietnam. I find it very amusing how people criticize Vietnam and forget who created that war in the first place and what would had happened to what remained of Cambodia if Vietnam didn't attack. Yes, once there, the Viets did push their own agenda and what the heck, why not? they shed blood for Cambodia. Others, like China and Thailand supported the Khmer Rouge which mades them accomplices in the murder of millions of civilians, but I don't hear much criticism of them for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

alaungphaya said:


> Really sorry to hear that. But business is always like that in Asia. I think Asians as a whole value harmony above truth.



Yes, I know, I got over it, but that experience did allow me to get to know Thai people from the inside, that's why I often criticize the capability of the Thai army, I know them only too well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Carlosa said:


> Very correct, Cambodia was almost lost and in the end it was saved by Vietnam. I find it very amusing how people criticize Vietnam and forget who created that war in the first place and what would had happened to what remained of Cambodia if Vietnam didn't attack. Yes, once there, the Viets did push their own agenda and what the heck, why not? they shed blood for Cambodia. Others, like China and Thailand supported the Khmer Rouge which mades them accomplices in the murder of millions of civilians, but I don't hear much criticism of them for that.



Good thing you folks were around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Echo_419 said:


> Good thing you folks were around



Not only Vietnam was around, but what pushed Vietnam to invade was constant incursions by the Khmer Rouge into Vietnam in the Mekong delta killing civilians and burning villages; in one of those incursions they killed more than 300 villagers, they did this for a while, VN warned them to stop, they did not, the last warning was stop or else, this is the last warning, they didn't stop, Vietnam invaded Cambodia. The rest is history. Many people seem to forget those events and talk about Vietnam invading Cambodia as to try to conquer Indochina, but its not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Carlosa said:


> Not only Vietnam was around, but what pushed Vietnam to invade was constant incursions by the Khmer Rouge into Vietnam in the Mekong delta killing civilians and burning villages; in one of those incursions they killed more than 300 villages, they did this for a while, VN warned them to stop, they did not, the last warning was stop or else, this is the last warning, they didn't stop, Vietnam invaded Cambodia. The rest is history. Many people seem to forget those events and talk about Vietnam invading Cambodia as to try to conquer Indochina, but its not true.



I knew about this part from wiki but didn't knew Thailand was preparing to invade Cambodia too


----------



## Carlosa

Echo_419 said:


> I knew about this part from wiki but didn't knew Thailand was preparing to invade Cambodia too



No, we are talking about different time periods; the conflict between Thailand and Cambodia was just a few years ago. These are totally unrelated stories. Vietnam went into Cambodia to help Cambodia defend itself from Thailand, but that in itself stopped the conflict and Vietnam didn't get to fight. Actually, most people don't even know that Viet troops went into Cambodia.

This conflict is related to the *Preah Vihear Temple *and who has the legal rights to the land around it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

It wouldn't surprise me if Preah Vihear was staged managed by Hun Sen and the Thai military. Hun Sen also had an election last year. Despite all the talk about Vitenamese soldiers hiding in the bushes, Thailand could have easily used their air power but the Thais have so many economic interests in Cambodia they would just be bombing their own assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

I just feel sorry for the poor grunts on both sides that died for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

alaungphaya said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Preah Vihear was staged managed by Hun Sen and the Thai military. Hun Sen also had an election last year. Despite all the talk about Vitenamese soldiers hiding in the bushes, Thailand could have easily used their air power but the Thais have so many economic interests in Cambodia they would just be bombing their own assets.



I doubt it, the threat to Cambodia was pretty serious and there was widespread alarm in the region and by others such as USA that the conflict would go into a major war and I'm pretty sure that Vietnam was not going to intervene for something that was staged managed.

This happened in 2011, not last year.

Yes, Thailand has air power, but Vietnam also have it and frankly, if that conflict becomes a 3 party war with Vietnam, Thailand would lose badly and fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

alaungphaya said:


> I just feel sorry for the poor grunts on both sides that died for nothing.



Yeah, isn't it usually like that? The sad reality of war.


----------



## somsak

Carlosa said:


> I'd like to add that during the Thai - Cambodian conflict, pretty much everybody in the region (at the level of governments) knew what was really going on and what the true causes of the conflict was as a conflict created by internal political reasons in Thailand and everybody pretty much supported the Cambodian position, openly or not.
> 
> The actual reason why the Viet Army started to move into Cambodia was because Cambodia detected preparations by the Thai army to attack Cambodia in a very wide front and it was perceived that they might try to occupy and annex large areas of Cambodia. The position of the yellow shirts (supported by the army) was so fanatical and extreme in terms of their hard core nationalism and their views that see Cambodia as an ex province of Thailand that should be recaptured, that really alarmed Cambodia and Vietnam, that's why the Viets went in there and that ended up diffusing the situation.



Yes I agree that yellow shirts are playing nationalistic card for internal fractional politic. However, to conclude that Thai army is preparing for large scale capture of Cambodia provinces is way too far, and up to my knowledge, with no evidence of support. May be you can show us the supporting evidence?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

somsak said:


> Yes I agree that yellow shirts are playing nationalistic card for internal fractional politic. However, to conclude that Thai army is preparing for large scale capture of Cambodia provinces is way too far, and up to my knowledge, with no evidence of support. May be you can show us the supporting evidence?



There is obviously no supporting evidence accessible to us. I would say that its what military intelligence expected at the time or a worry that they had based on the extreme nationalistic views of the yellow shirts and as you know they are very hard core. What I remember myself of that time is that the conflict seemed to be ready to go to a new expanded scale and anyway, if Viet troops start to move into Cambodia is because they see something serious coming, otherwise they would not do it.

As you know (you being a red shirt), the yellow shirts and the military leadership have some pretty dark designs for Thailand, but they will dress everything in a nice, well intentioned, paternalistic frame, but they are indeed very dark people and they will do whatever it takes to achieve their aims. I can only speculate what their aims were at that time, but they are indeed capable of a lot. You know that this coup means the end of real democracy in Thailand as we know it for the foreseeable future right? They are going to set up a new constitution where much of the senate, etc will be appointed so that they will keep the elite in power and people will only have limited representation and no real power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

Thanks for clarify. It's all speculation that Thai army plan large scale war to capture Cambodian Provinces, and that Thai army stopped invasion because they fear of VN! What a speculation so proud of Vietnam!

I don't belief in such speculation because I think yellow shirt leaders only play internal politic. Nothing more, nothing less.
Note that the skirmish we are talking about happened 2011 when Abhisit was Prime Minister. ASEAN common prosperity is central to Thai government regardless of color. I don't think latent yellow shirt leader is going to destroy that for just 4.6 sq. km. 

If you follow your own VN post here in this forum, you will see that ASEAN is nothing for them. But for Thailand, it is master peace of her foreign policy. ASEAN was first born under the name of SEATO here in Bangkok. 

Finally, everything is just grouping of people. One day, ASEAN may be the name of a united country. Nobody knows. But until then, it is our generation to decide whether to see each other arch enemy or whether to choose friendship and common prosperity. It is our generation to decide whether to wage war and do winner-take-all-looser-loose-all , or to peacefully trade our way to common prosperity of a single people to people community. For whatever way we choose, the natural selection continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

somsak said:


> Thanks for clarify. It's all speculation that Thai army plan large scale war to capture Cambodian Provinces, and that Thai army stopped invasion because they fear of VN! What a speculation so proud of Vietnam!
> 
> I don't belief in such speculation because I think yellow shirt leaders only play internal politic. Nothing more, nothing less.
> Note that the skirmish we are talking about happened 2011 when Abhisit was Prime Minister. ASEAN common prosperity is central to Thai government regardless of color. I don't think latent yellow shirt leader is going to destroy that for just 4.6 sq. km.
> 
> If you follow your own VN post here in this forum, you will see that ASEAN is nothing for them. But for Thailand, it is master peace of her foreign policy. ASEAN was first born under the name of SEATO here in Bangkok.
> 
> Finally, everything is just grouping of people. One day, ASEAN may be the name of a united country. Nobody knows. But until then, it is our generation to decide whether to see each other arch enemy or whether to choose friendship and common prosperity. It is our generation to decide whether to wage war and do winner-take-all-looser-loose-all , or to peacefully trade our way to common prosperity of a single people to people community. For whatever way we choose, the natural selection continues.



We are both speculating since neither you or me know what the military and yellow shirts were thinking. Some of what you said makes sense and is rational, but hard core nationalistic fanatics have a tendency to think in no very rational ways and the atmosphere was quite charged at that time and anyway, you don't have an explanation about why Viet troops started to move into Cambodia, something that can only make sense if the conflict is about to escalate.

Well, we are not going to agree in quite a few things and that's ok, but I totally agree with the last part of your post, a win win relationship is always best for everybody, but I think it will take a while to get there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Cambodian Army's Z-9 Helicopters Crash:*



The haunting final cries of the doomed Z-9 helicopter crew echoed through villagers’ minds hours after the Chinese-made military air craft crashed into a deep quarry outside the capital yesterday morning.

Shortly before landing after a routine training flight, things went badly wrong and the pilot began to quickly lose control, prompting desperate pleas for help over the aircraft’s loudspeaker system, witnesses and the sole survivor said.

“I heard them yelling for help. After that, I saw the helicopter smash into the wall of the crater and drop down into the water,” said Doung Kanha, 24, a villager who witnessed the crash while she was taking out the rubbish. “I saw the crew member put his hand up and I thought he was saying goodbye.”

Four bodies were recovered from the crash site and a fifth man managed to survive by jumping from the Z-9 seconds before it struck the side of a 40-metre cliff face surrounding a waterlogged quarry in Dangkor district’s Prey Sar commune.

She said she saw two men escape the wreckage, but one was pulled under by the tail of the sinking helicopter.

“I saw the tail of the helicopter out of the water … and two men swam out from it, but then suddenly one man drowned along with the tail of helicopter,” she said.

Military and police officials yesterday confirmed the dead as Ouk Bunnaha, a brigadier general who commanded the Air Force’s helicopter unit; Brigadier General Eang Vannarith; and trainee pilots Thorn Vanday and Kham Bunnan.

*The Z-9 was one of 12 helicopters bought with a $195 million loan from China last year. Officials said yesterday it was the first time the Z-9s had been used to train new pilots.*

Minister of Defence Tea Banh, who arrived at the crash site at about 1:30pm, said that it was impossible that there would be any survivors.

“All we can do is search for the bodies, because the pit is very deep. It is not a normal pit: it is a hellish pond. People sank into the water, and there’s no way they could have survived in that water,” he explained.

Banh said it was too early to draw any conclusions regarding what caused the crash as the investigation was ongoing, but hinted at the possibility of a design flaw or mechanical failure.

Major General Hul Sam Oun, commander of the 99 Infantry Battalion, said the initial investigation had concluded “primarily that the reason of the crash is because of engine failure”.

The brother of deceased trainer Eang Vannarith yesterday said he was trained as a pilot in Russia and had clocked up an impressive number of air miles, adding that the family depended on him to make a living.

“I am shocked. I heard of his friends dying in a plane crash at Bokor resort, but now it is my brother’s turn,” he said. “I can’t believe this happened to my family. He was the breadwinner after my parents passed away. He was the one we depended on.”

Another witness, Sok Sambo, 39, said he thought a bomb had gone off before he raced to help the sole survivor, Cheng Chan Sambo, who was struggling to make his way out of the muddy quagmire.

“I heard a sound like a bomb going off,” he said, adding that he and five other villagers rushed to help the survivor make it to shore. “When he was saved, he couldn’t speak much and borrowed my phone to call his workplace to tell them that his chopper had crashed.

Amateur footage of the crash aired on state broadcaster CNC last night showed the Z-9 attempting to land before surging forward into the quarry.

Helicopter crash kills 4 , National, Phnom Penh Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Cambodian Army's Z-9 Helicopters Crash:*
> 
> 
> 
> The haunting final cries of the doomed Z-9 helicopter crew echoed through villagers’ minds hours after the Chinese-made military air craft crashed into a deep quarry outside the capital yesterday morning.
> 
> Shortly before landing after a routine training flight, things went badly wrong and the pilot began to quickly lose control, prompting desperate pleas for help over the aircraft’s loudspeaker system, witnesses and the sole survivor said.
> 
> “I heard them yelling for help. After that, I saw the helicopter smash into the wall of the crater and drop down into the water,” said Doung Kanha, 24, a villager who witnessed the crash while she was taking out the rubbish. “I saw the crew member put his hand up and I thought he was saying goodbye.”
> 
> Four bodies were recovered from the crash site and a fifth man managed to survive by jumping from the Z-9 seconds before it struck the side of a 40-metre cliff face surrounding a waterlogged quarry in Dangkor district’s Prey Sar commune.
> 
> She said she saw two men escape the wreckage, but one was pulled under by the tail of the sinking helicopter.
> 
> “I saw the tail of the helicopter out of the water … and two men swam out from it, but then suddenly one man drowned along with the tail of helicopter,” she said.
> 
> Military and police officials yesterday confirmed the dead as Ouk Bunnaha, a brigadier general who commanded the Air Force’s helicopter unit; Brigadier General Eang Vannarith; and trainee pilots Thorn Vanday and Kham Bunnan.
> 
> *The Z-9 was one of 12 helicopters bought with a $195 million loan from China last year. Officials said yesterday it was the first time the Z-9s had been used to train new pilots.*
> 
> Minister of Defence Tea Banh, who arrived at the crash site at about 1:30pm, said that it was impossible that there would be any survivors.
> 
> “All we can do is search for the bodies, because the pit is very deep. It is not a normal pit: it is a hellish pond. People sank into the water, and there’s no way they could have survived in that water,” he explained.
> 
> Banh said it was too early to draw any conclusions regarding what caused the crash as the investigation was ongoing, but hinted at the possibility of a design flaw or mechanical failure.
> 
> Major General Hul Sam Oun, commander of the 99 Infantry Battalion, said the initial investigation had concluded “primarily that the reason of the crash is because of engine failure”.
> 
> The brother of deceased trainer Eang Vannarith yesterday said he was trained as a pilot in Russia and had clocked up an impressive number of air miles, adding that the family depended on him to make a living.
> 
> “I am shocked. I heard of his friends dying in a plane crash at Bokor resort, but now it is my brother’s turn,” he said. “I can’t believe this happened to my family. He was the breadwinner after my parents passed away. He was the one we depended on.”
> 
> Another witness, Sok Sambo, 39, said he thought a bomb had gone off before he raced to help the sole survivor, Cheng Chan Sambo, who was struggling to make his way out of the muddy quagmire.
> 
> “I heard a sound like a bomb going off,” he said, adding that he and five other villagers rushed to help the survivor make it to shore. “When he was saved, he couldn’t speak much and borrowed my phone to call his workplace to tell them that his chopper had crashed.
> 
> Amateur footage of the crash aired on state broadcaster CNC last night showed the Z-9 attempting to land before surging forward into the quarry.
> 
> Helicopter crash kills 4 , National, Phnom Penh Post
> 
> 
> View attachment 159012



That particular chinese made helicopter has a well known tendency to crash. They should buy Russian next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> That particular chinese made helicopter has a well known tendency to crash. They should buy Russian next time.



An internal investigation should be made to see whether or not it was due to technological failure, or if it was human error.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> An internal investigation should be made to see whether or not it was due to technological failure, or if it was human error.



Sure, that's what technologically advance countries do, but I doubt Cambodia is able to do it, maybe the Chinese, but it seems pretty clear that the pilot lost control because of a technical failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The Cambodians should consider purchasing Bell helicopters from the United States; they're cheaper and far more capable and able to endure the environmental abuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Cambodians should consider purchasing Bell helicopters from the United States; they're cheaper and far more capable and able to endure the environmental abuses.



This was an ODA style purchase, the Cambodians don't have much money.

Actually, the most reliable helicopters are Russian, that's why the Americans are buying them for the Afghan army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> This was an ODA style purchase, the Cambodians don't have much money.
> 
> Actually, the most reliable helicopters are Russian, that's why the Americans are buying them for the Afghan army.



$195 million for 12 choppers? That's a wee bit overpriced if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> $195 million for 12 choppers? That's a wee bit overpriced if you ask me.



The chinese make it under French license, so it's probably closer to the French price. The French helicopter is actually good, but the ones made in china have been crashing a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> The chinese make it under French license, so it's probably closer to the French price. The French helicopter is actually good, but the ones made in china have been crashing a lot.



Well said. 

For Cambodia's situation, it would be best to consider smaller, yet nimble copters such as the French Eurocopter EC635

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> $195 million for 12 choppers? That's a wee bit overpriced if you ask me.



The price probably includes some sizable bribe money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> The price probably includes some sizable bribe money.



That's definitely a high possibility...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well said.
> 
> For Cambodia's situation, it would be best to consider smaller, yet nimble copters such as the French Eurocopter EC635
> 
> View attachment 159039



Maybe, but anything European is quite expensive.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That's definitely a high possibility...



Since we are talking about Cambodia, oh just about 99% chance.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Since we are talking about Cambodia, oh just about 99% chance.





Carlosa said:


> Maybe, but anything European is quite expensive.



The problem Cambodia is that it doesn't have links with foreign arms producers, given its reliance on Chinese or old Soviet technology. But I think the Cambodians could avail from Asian arms industry; Japanese, Indonesia, Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The problem Cambodia is that it doesn't have links with foreign arms producers, given its reliance on Chinese or old Soviet technology. But I think the Cambodians could avail from Asian arms industry; Japanese, Indonesia, Indian.



we aint fkin dead you know.. 

you need jets,trainers,tanks jets,APCs,light armoured vehicles,IFVs,ATGMs,stand off weapons,Bunker Busters,Guided cluster fukin munitions,FACs,Frigs,STUS's,small arms,subs,UAVs,UCAVs,smart weapons,MRAPs,replenishment ships, shit like that... you contact Uncle Khan...good deals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> we aint fkin dead you know..
> 
> you need jets,trainers,tanks jets,APCs,light armoured vehicles,IFVs,ATGMs,stand off weapons,Bunker Busters,Guided cluster fukin munitions,FACs,Frigs,STUS's,small arms,subs,UAVs,UCAVs,smart weapons,MRAPs,replenishment ships, shit like that... you contact Uncle Khan...good deals...



Yes, you're right. Pakistan definitely has a mature defense industry and can provide quality products to Cambodia for affordable price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, you're right. Pakistan definitely has a mature defense industry and can provide quality products to Cambodia for affordable price.



Not mature.. but yeah we are trying ... all thanks to uncle sam for sanctioning us ...

P.S: You need a MANPAD (combat proven) you come to me ... shoot the chinese helis n shit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The problem Cambodia is that it doesn't have links with foreign arms producers, given its reliance on Chinese or old Soviet technology. But I think the Cambodians could avail from Asian arms industry; Japanese, Indonesia, Indian.



That is true but they mainly rely on donations and long term financing, so it has to be countries that can do that and also low cost. China is increasingly becoming an important supplier.


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not mature.. but yeah we are trying ... all thanks to uncle sam for sanctioning us ...
> 
> P.S: You need a MANPAD (combat proven) you come to me ... shoot the chinese helis n shit..



The Cambodians could definitely avail of Pakistan's excess Mil Mi-17 transport helicopters, I believe Pakistan Army has over 94 of these and many are in reserve. These are excellent transportation platforms and would suit Cambodia's terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Cambodians could definitely avail of Pakistan's excess Mil Mi-17 transport helicopters, I believe Pakistan Army has over 94 of these and many are in reserve. These are excellent transportation platforms and would suit Cambodia's terrain.
> 
> View attachment 159077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159078



Mi-17 and Mi-8, those are supper reliable, can take a beating and are easy to maintain. Many countries have them. That's what USA is buying for Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Cambodians could definitely avail of Pakistan's excess Mil Mi-17 transport helicopters, I believe Pakistan Army has over 94 of these and many are in reserve. These are excellent transportation platforms and would suit Cambodia's terrain.
> 
> View attachment 159077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159078



I wish we had the economic muscle to start a heli project... cox thats what we really lack..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@Carlosa ,

Cambodia is still a developing country, in my honest opinion, they don't need to acquire the most advanced helicopters, arguably unnecessarily expensive given their defense budget. Cambodia needs well-proven, time-tested, reliable transportation platforms. In time, when Cambodia progresses, they can make qualitative improvements on a incremental basis that is proportional to their national budget. However, right now, practicality seems imperative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

NIce thread bro @Nihonjin1051 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Mi-17 and Mi-8, those are supper reliable, can take a beating and are easy to maintain. Many countries have them. That's what USA is buying for Afghanistan.



I agree with you. Afterall, superior military technology doesn't always equate to victory. Training of soldiers, deployment capability can win wars. If the Soviet-Afghan War, Vietnam War, Algerian Independence War serves as point of reflection.




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I wish we had the economic muscle to start a heli project... cox thats what we really lack..



Definitely agree with you bro. And i'm glad to see that Pakistan is slowly developing and nurturing her own defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

waz said:


> NIce thread bro @Nihonjin1051 .



Shukraniya, Bhai @waz


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Carlosa ,
> 
> Cambodia is still a developing country, in my honest opinion, they don't need to acquire the most advanced helicopters, arguably unnecessarily expensive given their defense budget. Cambodia needs well-proven, time-tested, reliable transportation platforms. In time, when Cambodia progresses, they can make qualitative improvements on a incremental basis that is proportional to their national budget. However, right now, practicality seems imperative.



Absolutely true, why they bought those expensive chinese helicopters? Only a bribe can explain it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I agree with you. Afterall, superior military technology doesn't always equate to victory. Training of soldiers, deployment capability can win wars. If the Soviet-Afghan War, Vietnam War, Algerian Independence War serves as point of reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely agree with you bro. And i'm glad to see that Pakistan is slowly developing and nurturing her own defense industry.



Very true!


----------



## waz

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Shukraniya, Bhai @waz



Ha bro! Nice, legendary Japanese courtesy. 

あなたそんなに弟Nihonjinありがとうございます. 

Not sure if that is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Carlosa ,
> 
> Cambodia is still a developing country, in my honest opinion, they don't need to acquire the most advanced helicopters, arguably unnecessarily expensive given their defense budget. Cambodia needs well-proven, time-tested, reliable transportation platforms. In time, when Cambodia progresses, they can make qualitative improvements on a incremental basis that is proportional to their national budget. However, right now, practicality seems imperative.



Their defense budget is around $600 million, they can only afford very cheap and not even much of anything.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well said.
> 
> For Cambodia's situation, it would be best to consider smaller, yet nimble copters such as the French Eurocopter EC635
> 
> View attachment 159039



how about fennecs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> how about fennecs?
> View attachment 159080



Looks nice !!!


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Absolutely true, why they bought those expensive chinese helicopters? Only a bribe can explain it.



Yes, I agree that it was not the best decision for them to purchase such helicopters. It was only 4 months after the 'handing ceremony' that the first crash occurred. Since 12 copters cost a combined whopping $195 million, each copter is "worth" around $16 million. 

That's too much. $16 million could have gone a long way to purchasing 4-5 maritime patrol boats or riverine craft, or APCs for the Cambodian Army. Or could have been used to build schools, and other much-needed infrastructure in Cambodia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

waz said:


> Ha bro! Nice, legendary Japanese courtesy.
> 
> あなたそんなに弟Nihonjinありがとうございます.
> 
> Not sure if that is correct.



he he he ! Wow! Thank you, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> how about fennecs?
> View attachment 159080



These are beautiful! Is this Pakistani Army's Bell 407?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@DESERT FIGHTER ,

What I love the most about Pakistan Air Force:

Their Impressive Fleet of F-16s:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> These are beautiful! Is this Pakistani Army's Bell 407?



No, that picture is of the Eurocopter AS550 Fennec, this is a PA Bell 407:











Compared to the EuroCopter Fennec:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> These are beautiful! Is this Pakistani Army's Bell 407?



Eurocopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, I agree that it was not the best decision for them to purchase such helicopters. It was only 4 months after the 'handing ceremony' that the first crash occurred. Since 12 copters cost a combined whopping $195 million, each copter is "worth" around $16 million.
> 
> That's too much. $16 million could have gone a long way to purchasing 4-5 maritime patrol boats or riverine craft, or APCs for the Cambodian Army. Or could have been used to build schools, and other much-needed infrastructure in Cambodia.



That's one third of their military budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Thanks @SvenSvensonov and mi amigo @Carlosa for that clarification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER ,
> 
> What I love the most about Pakistan Air Force:
> 
> Their Impressive Fleet of F-16s:
> 
> View attachment 159085
> 
> 
> View attachment 159082



The F-16's are a legend.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> These are beautiful! Is this Pakistani Army's Bell 407?



Yes thats a Pakistan Army (its Pakistan or Pak Army not Pakistani Army  .. common mistake) thats a eurocopter fennec AS550...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> That's one third of their military budget.



This is why its important for nations to be practical. 

There is a saying: "When one has a small mouth, do not have hungry eyes.."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The Cambodian Air Force needs to replace and upgrade its aging fleet of Mig-21s. I believe they can avail of Pakistan Air Force's JF-17 Thunder:











The cost of 1 craft is around $15 million. This is affordable, practical, and a highly capable aircraft. Cambodia should look into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SvenSvensonov said:


> No, that picture is of the Eurocopter AS550 Fennec, this is a PA Bell 407:
> 
> View attachment 159083
> 
> 
> View attachment 159084
> 
> 
> Compared to the EuroCopter Fennec:
> 
> View attachment 159086
> 
> 
> View attachment 159087



We operate both 550 and Écureuil variant:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Cambodian Air Force needs to replace and upgrade its aging fleet of Mig-21s. I believe they can avail of Pakistan Air Force's JF-17 Thunder:
> 
> View attachment 159092
> 
> 
> View attachment 159093
> 
> 
> The cost of 1 craft is around $15 million. This is affordable, practical, and a highly capable aircraft. Cambodia



No more 15 million bro... its about 35 million for Blk2... BLK-I production has ended and all 1s are being upgraded to 2 status/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We operate both 550 and Écureuil variant:
> 
> View attachment 159090
> 
> 
> View attachment 159095



Love the pictures!! Dayumm! Really impressed with the wide array of inventory of Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No more 15 million bro... its about 35 million for Blk2... BLK-I production has ended and all 1s are being upgraded to 2 status/



Is there any way that Pakistan can produce Block 1s for Cambodia? I can see Pakistan having a potential customer base in Laos, Cambodia who are looking to upgrade their Mig-21s. It doesn't have to be as advanced as the JF-17 Block2s, I believe Block1s can do well for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Cambodian Air Force needs to replace and upgrade its aging fleet of Mig-21s. I believe they can avail of Pakistan Air Force's JF-17 Thunder:
> 
> View attachment 159092
> 
> 
> View attachment 159093
> 
> 
> The cost of 1 craft is around $15 million. This is affordable, practical, and a highly capable aircraft. Cambodia should look into this.



yes, makes sense, but I will go as far as to say, forget about jets, they are not as good as what the possible enemies have so they will not survive, better spend the money on SAM systems, cheaper, cheaper maintenance cost and they will shoot down enemy jets which otherwise, it will not happen.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Is there any way that Pakistan can produce Block 1s for Cambodia? I can see Pakistan having a potential customer base in Laos, Cambodia who are looking to upgrade their Mig-21s. It doesn't have to be as advanced as the JF-17 Block2s, I believe Block1s can do well for them.



You are thinking from the perspective of price, but can a JF-17 block 1survive against an F-16 or grippen? No, it wont. But an 11 million Spyder firing unit will surely shoot them down.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> You are thinking from the perspective of price, but can a JF-17 block 1survive against an F-16 or grippen? No, it wont. But an 11 million Spyder firing unit will surely shoot them down.



I think that the JF-17 Thunder Block 2s can definitely take on the F-16 Block A/Cs that are in the Thai Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> You are thinking from the perspective of price, but can a JF-17 block 1survive against an F-16 or grippen? No, it wont. But an 11 million Spyder firing unit will surely shoot them down.



I agree with you that they should invest in main SAMs around Phnom Penh, Battambang, and other key regional areas. But they should definitely mothball their Mig-21s as those are sitting ducks in any conflict. I see Cambodian Air Force fielding 1-2 squadrons of JF-17s or Chengdu J-10s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Cambodian Air Force needs to replace and upgrade its aging fleet of Mig-21s. I believe they can avail of Pakistan Air Force's JF-17 Thunder:
> 
> View attachment 159092
> 
> 
> View attachment 159093
> 
> 
> The cost of 1 craft is around $15 million. This is affordable, practical, and a highly capable aircraft. Cambodia should look into this.



Here are a few sexier pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I think that the JF-17 Thunder Block 2s can definitely take on the F-16 Block A/Cs that are in the Thai Air Force.



The Thai F-16's are getting upgraded to block 52. 

The JF-17 block 2 is much more expensive than block 1.

Cambodia and Laos are too poor for advance jets, maintaining them is expensive and you need to have qualified people. 

SAM's are cheaper and easier. Think about it.


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Here are a few sexier pics:
> 
> View attachment 159103
> View attachment 159104
> View attachment 159101
> View attachment 159100
> View attachment 159099
> View attachment 159098



Truly beautiful pictures, and they are testament to the maturity of Pakistan Defense Industry. Impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Carlosa said:


> You are thinking from the perspective of price, but can a JF-17 block 1survive against an F-16 or grippen? No, it wont. But an 11 million Spyder firing unit will surely shoot them down.



JF-17 Blk I is as capable as a F-16 Blk 40.. and as capable (and better in some terms) than Gripen (no not NG).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Truly beautiful pictures, and they are testament to the maturity of Pakistan Defense Industry. Impressive!



You are being too polite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I agree with you that they should invest in main SAMs around Phnom Penh, Battambang, and other key regional areas. But they should definitely mothball their Mig-21s as those are sitting ducks in any conflict. I see Cambodian Air Force fielding 1-2 squadrons of JF-17s or Chengdu J-10s.



J-10 ? They can't handle advance jets. We are talking Cambodia, not practical. 

Anyway, just my take.


----------



## Carlosa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You are being too polite.



He is Japanese, its normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I think that the JF-17 Thunder Block 2s can definitely take on the F-16 Block A/Cs that are in the Thai Air Force.



It really depends on what air to air missiles they use, that makes the whole difference in most cases.


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> JF-17 Blk I is as capable as a F-16 Blk 40.. and as capable (and better in some terms) than Gripen (no not NG).



Jas Gripen are good, however, they lack in combat radius, and service ceiling as compared to the Block 1s of the JF-17. 

Note, this is just JF-17 Block 1s, this is not even Block 2s that are now in production:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

here is an old (and obsolete) data gathered by @Manticore .. alot of things have improved.. including payload,radar,engine modification (even with blk i)etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I agree with you that they should invest in main SAMs around Phnom Penh, Battambang, and other key regional areas. But they should definitely mothball their Mig-21s as those are sitting ducks in any conflict. I see Cambodian Air Force fielding 1-2 squadrons of JF-17s or Chengdu J-10s.



Don't forget that we are talking a 600 million defense budget, you can't keep up much of an air force with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Carlosa said:


> It really depends on what air to air missiles they use, that makes the whole difference in most cases.



JF weapons include:

SD-10,H-4 (120-30 km stand of missile -Pak origin),H-2 (60-80 Km - Pak),MAR-1 (anti radiation missile-Brazilian),Raad ALCM (Pak),C series anti ship missiles,Tabir PGM (Pak),MOFA bunker buster (Pak),CM-400AKG,C703,Hijara guided Cluster bomb (Pak),GB-7 munitions dispencer (China) etc etc etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Jas Gripen are good, however, they lack in combat radius, and service ceiling as compared to the Block 1s of the JF-17.
> 
> Note, this is just JF-17 Block 1s, this is not even Block 2s that are now in production:
> 
> View attachment 159112



Gripen is well proven, has been around for a long time, JF-17 is very new, I'll take the Gripen any day.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Carlosa said:


> Gripen is well proven, has been around for a long time, JF-17 is very new, I'll take the Gripen any day.



In combat? we have been using it to bomb talibitches ... 

P.S: apart from chinese Pod .. we also have our own pod JV with an unknown european firm..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Don't forget that we are talking a 600 million defense budget, you can't keep up much of an air force with that.



Very good point. $600 Million only? Aish, that's nothing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In combat? we have been using it to bomb talibitches ...
> 
> P.S: apart from chinese Pod .. we also have our own pod JV with an unknown european firm..



Very good point bro, I've noticed that the Pakistan Air Force have used JF-17s to crush the Taliban in the Northwest. 

These are excellent attack aircraft, no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Jas Gripen are good, however, they lack in combat radius, and service ceiling as compared to the Block 1s of the JF-17.
> 
> Note, this is just JF-17 Block 1s, this is not even Block 2s that are now in production:
> 
> View attachment 159112



The rd-33 engine is a short life, high maintenance cost engine, the chinese W-13? forget it, the chinese engines keep crashing. A J-10 went down a week ago because of that engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very good point. $600 Million only? Aish, that's nothing...



That's my point, you can't really have an air force with that money, better to have SAM's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very good point bro, I've noticed that the Pakistan Air Force have used JF-17s to crush the Taliban in the Northwest.
> 
> These are excellent attack aircraft, no doubt.



JF-17 Blk I was used mostly for ground attack ... it has been used in FATA aswell as against F-16s,Chinese Flankers etc.. (in ex offcourse.. ).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Carlosa said:


> The rd-33 engine is a short life, high maintenance cost engine, the chinese W-13? forget it, the chinese engines keep crashing. A J-10 went down a week ago because of that engine.



Its RD-93 .. And other replacement for it is RD-93MA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its RD-93 .. And other replacement for it is RD-93MA.



Sorry, I meant 93.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Carlosa said:


> Sorry, I meant 93.


Service Life, hr: 4000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Good point @Carlosa about fiscal limitations of Cambodia. In this sense, Cambodia should definitely invest in more affordable Surface to Air Equipment. 

Some things that Pakistan Army has produced:

ANZA MK-2









AND


JGSDF's (81式短距離地対空誘導弾) / Type 81 Surface to Air System:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Cambodia could also avail of Japan's Type 91 Portable SAM:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good point @Carlosa about fiscal limitations of Cambodia. In this sense, Cambodia should definitely invest in more affordable Surface to Air Equipment.
> 
> Some things that Pakistan Army has produced:
> 
> ANZA MK-2
> 
> View attachment 159115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> JGSDF's (81式短距離地対空誘導弾) / Type 81 Surface to Air System:
> View attachment 159116
> 
> View attachment 159117



Bro even Anza III is in service.. although got no pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Cambodia could also avail of Japan's Type 91 Portable SAM:
> 
> View attachment 159118



Can you guys sell mil equipment? your tanks look sexy!


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you guys sell mil equipment? your tanks look sexy!



Yes, we can, now. lol. 

Just this July we removed our self-imposed ban on military sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good point @Carlosa about fiscal limitations of Cambodia. In this sense, Cambodia should definitely invest in more affordable Surface to Air Equipment.
> 
> Some things that Pakistan Army has produced:
> 
> ANZA MK-2
> 
> View attachment 159115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> JGSDF's (81式短距離地対空誘導弾) / Type 81 Surface to Air System:
> View attachment 159116
> 
> View attachment 159117



Anything as long as it is cheap, easy to use and maintain and effective.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Cambodia could also avail of Japan's Type 91 Portable SAM:
> 
> View attachment 159118



Japanese equipment only as a donation ha ha, its super expensive.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you guys sell mil equipment? your tanks look sexy!



Those tanks are sexy and I think they run about 20 million.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Those tanks are sexy and I think they run about 20 million.



Not that expensive. Its about $8 million per tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Carlosa said:


> Japanese equipment only as a donation ha ha, its super expensive.
> 
> 
> Those tanks are sexy and I think they run about 20 million.



20 million? i doubt tht much..

we sold inferior export mofel of mbt-2000s to bangladesh for 4 mil a pop... :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 20 million? i doubt tht much..



Its roughly about the same cost as the augmented M1 Abrams; about $8 million per unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 159110
> 
> 
> 
> here is an old (and obsolete) data gathered by @Manticore .. alot of things have improved.. including payload,radar,engine modification (even with blk i)etc etc.


Specifications of JF-17 blk1 based on Dubai Airshow 2011
JF-17 Thunder's Armament

please post new specs sheet - i will add the changes in my graph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Not that expensive. Its about $8 million per tank.



I'm talking about the latest tank, I think its the type 10, is that the price for it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Manticore said:


> Specifications of JF-17 blk1 based on Dubai Airshow 2011
> JF-17 Thunder's Armament
> 
> please post new specs sheet - i will add the changes in my graph



Bro you could improve it by changing the pic of JF (prototype) to the one in service!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 159180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro you could improve it by changing the pic of JF (prototype) to the one in service!


at that time, 2011, we had only this pic showing both weapons and drop tanks in one pic [which wasnt from an airshow] --- moreover having this load on a prototype made it more kickass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

What the hell happened to the Cambodian or the Laotian army discussion? It suddenly got turned into a Vietnamese wankathon about how "we own" Cambodia or whatever. Anyway back to topic:
























They sure do love their RPG?




Bling, bling gun...




Modernized T-55

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Captured Thai Soldiers back in 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Back during the Cambodian debacle of 2011.












During the Temple withdrawal.












Another ASEAN summit pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Laos turn. No Propaganda like Communist Propaganda:




Laotian Army promises "good harvest."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reashot Xigwin said:


> What the hell happened to the Cambodian or the Laotian army discussion? It suddenly got turned into a Vietnamese wankathon about how "we own" Cambodia or whatever. Anyway back to topic:



flip flops and rpgs ammo tied with ropes? 




>





Kid in flip flops messing with RPG ammo??? and rambo smokin and actin all hung ho in "flip flops" .. Kaching...



> They sure do love their RPG?




Im gonna tear the earth ... and die tryin!



> Bling, bling gun...



Those are for decoration...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Cambodian "air force" plane.





Cambodian Navy.




Cambodian frogmen.



.












Cambodian aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> I'm talking about the latest tank, I think its the type 10, is that the price for it?



Yes, the latest tank, the Type 10 MBT is priced at $8.4 million per unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, the latest tank, the Type 10 MBT is priced at $8.4 million per unit.
> 
> View attachment 159357



Thats a sexy tank and a nice wallpaper..

Too bad our militarys mindset when it gets to photos n stuff is still stuck in the 80s..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Great pictures @Reashot Xigwin !

Here are some Cambodian Artillery:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, the latest tank, the Type 10 MBT is priced at $8.4 million per unit.
> 
> View attachment 159357



Oh not too bad then, what about the new light tank on wheels with the 105 mm gun?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Nihonjin1051 this is probably the best video produced by our army... won some award in italy :






Otherwise even our websites are outdated as ... run by grumpy old guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Nihonjin1051 this is probably the best video produced by our army... won some award in italy :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise even our websites are outdated as ... run by grumpy old guys...



Very very impressive. Them Pakistani boys sure know how to march, really disciplined lads if i ever saw one! Awesome and well-seasoned, battle-hardened force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very very impressive. Them Pakistani boys sure know how to march, really disciplined lads if i ever saw one! Awesome and well-seasoned, battle-hardened force.



Pak Military Academy...


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pak Military Academy...



I can see the British element , especially in military marches, in both the Pakistani and Indian militaries. For Japan, our Army was very much influenced by the Prussian (German) Army. Navy-wise, we were influenced by the British Navy and the American Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

For the Cambodian and Laotian Militaries; I'm assuming that they were trained in the Chinese and/or Vietnamese academies. I'll have to research more into their military history, tho.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> For the Cambodian and Laotian Militaries; I'm assuming that they were trained in the Chinese and/or Vietnamese academies. I'll have to research more into their military history, tho.



These guys look like peasants armed with aks n rpgs... flip flops? no helmets,body armour? poor handing of weapons.. wtf... these guys are most likely to kill themselves than the enemy....


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These guys look like peasants armed with aks n rpgs... flip flops? no helmets,body armour? poor handing of weapons.. wtf... these guys are most likely to kill themselves than the enemy....



The reason for this is because of their limited defense budget. Laos spends 0.5% of its GDP on defense spending, their defense budget is around $55 million. The Lao People's Army is mostly ground infantry (about 130,000), supported by some 25-30 MBTs (Type 55s), some 30 Light Tanks (PT-76s), and a hodgepodge of some 140 or so artillery pieces , of which most are 1970s era e.g, M30s, howitzers of the M101 class et al. 

Cambodia's total defense budget is only around $650 million , and this is already 3% of their GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The reason for this is because of their limited defense budget. Laos spends 0.5% of its GDP on defense spending, their defense budget is around $55 million. The Lao People's Army is mostly ground infantry (about 130,000), supported by some 25-30 MBTs (Type 55s), some 30 Light Tanks (PT-76s), and a hodgepodge of some 140 or so artillery pieces , of which most are 1970s era e.g, M30s, howitzers of the M101 class et al.
> 
> Cambodia's total defense budget is only around $650 million , and this is already 3% of their GDP.



Its better to have a small force of trained and well equipped troops rather than having tens of thousands of poorly trained and ill equipped farmers running around... waiting to get slaughtered...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its better to have a small force of trained and well equipped troops rather than having tens of thousands of poorly trained and ill equipped farmers running around... waiting to get slaughtered...



I definitely agree with you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Reashot Xigwin said:


> What the hell happened to the Cambodian or the Laotian army discussion? It suddenly got turned into a Vietnamese wankathon about how "we own" Cambodia or whatever. Anyway back to topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure do love their RPG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bling, bling gun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modernized T-55



The both communist Laotien and Cambodian army set up by Viets in Vietnam war. Vietnamese are fought there and trained them and to protect them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Laotian soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These guys look like peasants armed with aks n rpgs... flip flops? no helmets,body armour? poor handing of weapons.. wtf... these guys are most likely to kill themselves than the enemy....


They r under VN's protection, so no need well amred, they still win. In 1987, Laos-Thai border conflict broke out, Thai army wt better amred still lost badly coz VN sent men to help Laos.


> A series of minor shooting incidents had occurred between Thai and Laotian forces in 1984. In December 1987, however, Thai armed forces occupied the disputed village of Ban Romklao, raising the Thai flag over it. The government of the Lao People's Democratic Republic protested strongly, insisting the village was part of Botèn district of Xaignabouliprovince. Thailand replied that the village belonged to Chat Trakandistrict (_amphoe_) of Phitsanulok Province. Laotian Army forces staged a night attack on the small Thai garrison, driving the Thai soldiers from the village and replacing the Thai flag with that of the Lao PDR. Serious fighting followed, continuing for weeks until a cease-fire was declared on February 19, 1988.
> 
> The brief war claimed a total of about 1,000 casualties, the Thais suffering more heavily since for much of the war they were attacking entrenched Laotian positions. Gen. Chavalit Yongchaiyudh was the commander of the Royal Thai Army at the time of the war and was criticized for engaging in it against the wishes of the Thai Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Vietnam had assisted its communist ally, sending troops from the Second Vietnamese Infantry Division to Baan Nakok air field in Xaignabouli to support the Laotian military operations, amidst the border clashes with Thailand along the Thai–Cambodian border.[2]
> Thai–Laotian Border War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aepsilons

*Cambodian Navy*




21-m fast patrol boat of the Cambodian Navy, recently acquired from Bulgarian Coast Guard. 





Cambodia's Turya Class Patrol Boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Cambodian and Laotian students, kids follow our universities and kindergartens.
We see them everyday. Their dormitories have better conditions than our students.

Most of them can use Vietnamese language as mother language. 
They would be officials in their countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Cambodia Major General commander Srey Dek, right, arm wrestles with Thai Major General Kanok:







khmer surin song - kontrim - Pop song - khmer song - YouTube



@Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Cambodian Defense Delegation Visits Thailand Amid Tensions*






Earlier this week, Cambodia’s deputy prime minister and defense minister paid a visit to neighboring Thailand to strengthen military ties between the two countries. Thailand experienced a coup in May of this year that has left the country under the rule of a military junta, led by General Prayuth Chan-ocha. The Cambodian delegation was led by Defense Minister General Tea Banh who met with a variety of Thai military leaders, including Supreme Commander Thanasak Patimaprakon and General Prayuth. The visit marks the first high-level military meeting between the two countries since the Thai military seized power in May. The visit takes place amid accusations from Thailand that Cambodia is harboring anti-junta activists.

According to _The Cambodia Daily_, the Cambodian delegation expressed its confidence in the leadership of the Thai military junta, stating that they believed that the military will bring “peace and order” to Thailand and that Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen, “understands the situation in Thailand very well.” Banh told the Cambodian media that the two sides discussed military cooperation without providing details about what specific topics were discussed. The Cambodian delegation also raised the issue of migrant workers.

The Cambodian side further assured the Thai military junta that it would not harbor any Thai political activists, including Thai red shirt activists. The “red shirts,” in contrast with the pro-monarchy “yellow shirts,” support the ousted government of Yingluck Shinawatra and her exiled brother, Thaksin Shinawatra. Since the Thai coup, several red shirt activists have had arrest warrants issued against them by the National Council for Peace and Order, the post-coup apex governing body in the country. The Thai military suspects that many have crossed the border into Cambodia.

In general, the Cambodian delegation went to great lengths to convey to the Thai military junta that it was entirely in favor of the coup in Thailand and of what the military was doing to maintain law and order in the country. Banh assured Prayuth that everyone from Cambodian King Norodom Sihamoni to the country’s generals and politicians support the Thai junta.

For Cambodia, the Thai coup represents a significant source of risk. As other analysts have noted, since the coup, Thailand’s military junta has deported thousands of Cambodian migrant workers. These migrant workers send back remittances from the wages they earn in Thailand. As such, the Thai coup will have economic consequences for Cambodia. Given the populist nature of Yingluck Shinawatra’s government policies, the junta apparently feared that these migrant workers would become an additional political nuisance by backing the red shirt cause in Thailand.


Cambodian Defense Delegation Visits Thailand Amid Tensions | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Vietnam never feel regret to save Cambodian people as human being to each other.
Look at below pictures and film. That's true emotion from both. During 1989.

Some other Cambodian who left their country for France during Khmer Rouge rule, never know how we love each other, Cambodian villagers and lower class who unable to escape to Europe.

















Like sons and mother.








Nowaday cooperation between Vietnam special force and Cambodia paratrooper force.





This is tale of China, Vietnam, USA and Cambodia. For someone who want to have a brief. 
In the Story: Cambodia stand for Khmer Rouge, Vietnam stand for VPA.
_
There were 4 families in a suburb call “the World”: America - the richest and most powerful, China –the second richest and powerful, Vietnam - a poor but brave family living in a house just in front of China’s, Cambodia - a poor family who live in the right of Vietnam’s house.

Not long ago, America intruded into Vietnam’s garden and beat his wife and son badly for some unclear reasons, Vietnam stood up and chased America out of his garden, although he got several injures.

During that time, Cambodia told China about his will to erase his current family to free himself for a new marriage and got China support. China gave him money to buy gun and promise to keep quiet.

While Vietnam was putting bandage on his wife’s and his own wounds from the fight with America, Cambodia quietly came over to Vietnam’s garden and stabbed Vietnam’s son who was playing there. Hearing his son’s scream desperately, Vietnam rushed out to see his son in a blood pond. He could only have enough time calling his wife to take care of the poor boy and ran followed Cambodia.

Cambodia ran back home and locked his wife and daughter in a room, shoot one of his son in his head, beat the other son till dead, and kept hitting his wife and toddle who were tied to a chair. Vietnam was in front of Cambodia’s house knocking on the door to ask Cambodia out to talk; in reply he could only hear Cambodia’s wife and little toddle scream in dismay.

The whole neighbourhood heard the scream. China turned his music loud pretending he could not hear anything. People from other nearby houses peered their heads out of their windows asking what’s happening? America knew Cambodia’s wife and children were in danger but because all of his hatred to Vietnam he just hoped Cambodia would kill Vietnam too. So America shouted to everybody to get back to their houses, nothing wrong.

At this state, Vietnam decided to break into Cambodia’s window, ran through the kitchen, up to the bedroom where Cambodia’s stabling nonstop his wife. He broke in the room, fought Cambodia to the floor, got shot in his leg but managed to tie Cambodia’s hands.

China saw it all, he ran out in front of Cambodia’s house and shouted to all neighbours, “Vietnam intruded Cambodia, I’ll teach him a lesson”. And there he ran to Vietnam’s house with his son holding the sharpest knives that they have; they broke the door and immediately stabbed Vietnam’s injured wife and son. Vietnam’s wife bravely fought back, got many wound but managed to badly injure China. Vietnam’s wife let China and his son to withdraw and she hurried back to her son who was bleeding on the floor. On the way out, China and his son destroyed the whole Vietnam’s kitchen.

In front of Cambodia’s house, all neighbours were drawn by America and China and were shouting at Vietnam who was inside, condemned his action as an intruder and asking him out to give his hand up. Nobody care to Vietnam’s wife and son who were begging for help just nearby. Vietnam untied Cambodia’s wife and toddle, gave them a knife to protect themselves, and then decided to go back home to take his wife and son to hospital. When Vietnam’s gone, all neighbours got in and called police to catch the already tied Cambodia. On the way Vietnam drove his car to hospital, people yelled at him for his intrusion into Cambodia’s house.

Sometime later, Cambodia’s wife and toddle recovered, and now lived in the house with no man. China is tempted by Cambodia’s wife, they have kept flirting recently. To bribe Cambodia’s daughter, China have bought a lot of sweet for her. This naïve little girl enjoys the sweet so much that now she likes China more than anyone else. And as her memory about what happened faded away, she even starts learning Vietnam hatred from China.

At Cambodia’s tribunal, he was the only one who faced the verdict, the one who gave him support was not named. America and other neighbours got medals for their courage acts. Vietnam’s name was never mentioned. However, in some of their accusation, Cambodia’s wife and daughter blame Vietnam for intruding into their house and ask for his compensation for their broken windows and doors. When being asked about “gratitude”, they answer “We could have been able to free ourselves without Vietnam’s intervention” _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

General Giap and Prince Souphanouvong in a joint-strike meeting in 1953,

In the background banner : The spirit of Vietnam - Laos solidation forever !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Cambodian Defense Delegation Visits Thailand Amid Tensions*
> 
> View attachment 159558
> 
> 
> Earlier this week, Cambodia’s deputy prime minister and defense minister paid a visit to neighboring Thailand to strengthen military ties between the two countries. Thailand experienced a coup in May of this year that has left the country under the rule of a military junta, led by General Prayuth Chan-ocha. The Cambodian delegation was led by Defense Minister General Tea Banh who met with a variety of Thai military leaders, including Supreme Commander Thanasak Patimaprakon and General Prayuth. The visit marks the first high-level military meeting between the two countries since the Thai military seized power in May. The visit takes place amid accusations from Thailand that Cambodia is harboring anti-junta activists.
> 
> According to _The Cambodia Daily_, the Cambodian delegation expressed its confidence in the leadership of the Thai military junta, stating that they believed that the military will bring “peace and order” to Thailand and that Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen, “understands the situation in Thailand very well.” Banh told the Cambodian media that the two sides discussed military cooperation without providing details about what specific topics were discussed. The Cambodian delegation also raised the issue of migrant workers.
> 
> The Cambodian side further assured the Thai military junta that it would not harbor any Thai political activists, including Thai red shirt activists. The “red shirts,” in contrast with the pro-monarchy “yellow shirts,” support the ousted government of Yingluck Shinawatra and her exiled brother, Thaksin Shinawatra. Since the Thai coup, several red shirt activists have had arrest warrants issued against them by the National Council for Peace and Order, the post-coup apex governing body in the country. The Thai military suspects that many have crossed the border into Cambodia.
> 
> In general, the Cambodian delegation went to great lengths to convey to the Thai military junta that it was entirely in favor of the coup in Thailand and of what the military was doing to maintain law and order in the country. Banh assured Prayuth that everyone from Cambodian King Norodom Sihamoni to the country’s generals and politicians support the Thai junta.
> 
> For Cambodia, the Thai coup represents a significant source of risk. As other analysts have noted, since the coup, Thailand’s military junta has deported thousands of Cambodian migrant workers. These migrant workers send back remittances from the wages they earn in Thailand. As such, the Thai coup will have economic consequences for Cambodia. Given the populist nature of Yingluck Shinawatra’s government policies, the junta apparently feared that these migrant workers would become an additional political nuisance by backing the red shirt cause in Thailand.
> 
> 
> Cambodian Defense Delegation Visits Thailand Amid Tensions | The Diplomat



Just diplomatic words, the Cambodians (and everybody else for that matter) don't like the military coup and its leaders, they know very well who they are and what they represent.

These people are very dark and ruthless. General Prayuth, now the prime minister, was in charge of the repression against the red shirts a few years ago where a lot of unarmed civilians where killed and in one episode where unarmed civilians (including nurses that were helping the wounded) took refuge inside a temple, army snipers gunned them down.

You know how Thai people feel about temples, so that tells you something about the army.

The Thai army is not something to admire or to be proud of, they have been for many years and still are now, the instrument that keeps the Thai oligarchy, royalty and elite in power at the expense of the rights and needs of the population. When something threatens the status quo, you have a military coup. Thailand had more military coups than any other country in Asia.

During the yellow shirt demonstrations against the Yingluck government earlier this year, the yellow shirts, in their fanatical quest to grab power even got their own people murdered during red flag operations where Navy seals threw grenades at the demonstrators or fire on them so that they could blame the government and get the military to make a coup. 

Interesting enough, they were exposed, street cameras showed the video of a navy seal trowing a grenade (the army said he was not on duty that day) and several times the police caught and arrested seal teams heavily armed in the vicinity of the demonstrations or in their way to it. 

That's the Thai military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Just diplomatic words, the Cambodians (and everybody else for that matter) don't like the military coup and its leaders, they know very well who they are and what they represent.
> 
> These people are very dark and ruthless. General Prayuth, now the prime minister, was in charge of the repression against the red shirts a few years ago where a lot of unarmed civilians where killed and in one episode where unarmed civilians (including nurses that were helping the wounded) took refuge inside a temple, army snipers gunned them down.
> 
> You know how Thai people feel about temples, so that tells you something about the army.
> 
> The Thai army is not something to admire or to be proud of, they have been for many years and still are now, the instrument that keeps the Thai oligarchy, royalty and elite in power at the expense of the rights and needs of the population. When something threatens the status quo, you have a military coup. Thailand had more military coups than any other country in Asia.
> 
> During the yellow shirt demonstrations against the Yingluck government earlier this year, the yellow shirts, in their fanatical quest to grab power even got their own people murdered during red flag operations where Navy seals threw grenades at the demonstrators or fire on them so that they could blame the government and get the military to make a coup.
> 
> Interesting enough, they were exposed, street cameras showed the video of a navy seal trowing a grenade (the army said he was not on duty that day) and several times the police caught and arrested seal teams heavily armed in the vicinity of the demonstrations or in their way to it.
> 
> That's the Thai military.



I appreciate your analysis on the situation. Definitely it gives us , all students of Southeast Asian politics, a sense of comprehension on what's going on in Thailand. Its also interesting to know that Thailand will maintain this present form of government till 2016. Till then, we can only hope for stability in Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I appreciate your analysis on the situation. Definitely it gives us , all students of Southeast Asian politics, a sense of comprehension on what's going on in Thailand. Its also interesting to know that Thailand will maintain this present form of government till 2016. Till then, we can only hope for stability in Thailand.



The military government has steadily extended the dates of their term in power, they've been clearly acting in typical Thai style, trying to make it look like a little thing that they were forced to do for the sake of Thailand and stability while steadily clearly showing that they have very extensive designs. That's why the international criticism has been unusually tough, foreign governments see what is really going on and what their aims are. By the way, the clampdown on freedom of speech by the military government is the worst that has ever been seen in Thailand.

Here is a good analysis from a Thai exiled in USA:

Interview: Thai Democracy Is Gone and Won't Return Anytime Soon

A good article on corruption in the military:

Thai Junta Beset By Corruption Scandals | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

A clear case of 1 step forward, 3 steps back....




Carlosa said:


> The military government has steadily extended the dates of their term in power, they've been clearly acting in typical Thai style, trying to make it look like a little thing that they were forced to do for the sake of Thailand and stability while steadily clearly showing that they have very extensive designs. That's why the international criticism has been unusually tough, foreign governments see what is really going on and what their aims are. By the way, the clampdown on freedom of speech by the military government is the worst that has ever been seen in Thailand.
> 
> Here is a good analysis from a Thai exiled in USA:
> 
> Interview: Thai Democracy Is Gone and Won't Return Anytime Soon
> 
> A good article on corruption in the military:
> 
> Thai Junta Beset By Corruption Scandals | The Diplomat



*Cambodia cashes in on China’s New Silk Road initiative*








Money, guns, human resources, ambulances, surveillance equipment, military trucks, helicopters, computers and training. It seems Cambodia can have it all from China, Asia’s largest economy and the second largest in the world.

After visiting China to attend a dialogue on strengthening APEC cooperation, Cambodia’s Prime Minister Hun Sen returned late last week with news of hundreds of millions of dollars of financial support from China and the strengthening of cooperation between the two countries.

Cambodian officials called last week’s trip a “fruitful visit”.

China has agreed to give donations and loans to Cambodia worth at least US$500 million per year to help the impoverished country to develop its infrastructure and economy, said Kao Kim Hourn, a minister attached to the prime minister.

So far this year, Hun Sen has visited China three times.

China has been gradually increasing donations and military support to Cambodia in recent years, and strengthening its influence.

In 2010, the U.S. canceled its shipment of 200 military trucks and trailers promised to Cambodia after the Southeast Asian country sent 20 Chinese Uighur asylum seekers back to China despite objections from the U.S. and the United Nations.

Two days after Uighur’s deportation, Cambodia singed 14 deals with China worth more than US$1 billion, the New York Times reported. More than 250 military vehicles and 50,000 military uniforms were provided to Cambodia by China after the U.S.’s military aid cancelation.

In April 2012, ahead of Cambodia’s chairing of the Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) Summit, former Chinese President Hu Jintao met with Hun Sen to pledge a doubling of bilateral trade to US$5 billion within 5 years. Chinese officials also said they would provide US$70 million in loans to Cambodia.

Cambodian leaders at the time agreed to limit the scope of discussions at the summit, notably keeping the South China Sea issue off the agenda.

Later the same year in July, a summit of ASEAN foreign ministers held in Phnom Penh was overshadowed by the South China Sea issue, parts of which are claimed by China, Malaysia, Vietnam, Taiwan and Brunei. In the end, the members were unable to form a unified voice on the subject, which said little for ASEAN cooperation and foreign policy.

Political analyst said at the time that China was trying to influence and pressure Cambodia to protect its political interests.

In February last year China gave 26 military trucks and 30,000 sets of military uniforms to Cambodia. China gave 1,000 handguns with 50,000 bullets to Cambodia’s National Police in August 2013. Later, in November, China completed its sale of a dozen Chinese-built Z-9 military helicopters worth nearly US$200 million, which will be paid off by the Cambodian government over time.

In May this year, China donated US$112 million and gave US$33 million in concession loans to the Cambodian government. Hun Sen claimed loan was offered to help Cambodia with the hosting of the 2023 Southeast Asian Games.

China has raised US$40 billion to set up its Silk Road Fund aimed at developing the infrastructures of its Asian neighbors, with a view to developing cooperation and trade.

Not surprisingly, Hun Sen has shown strong support for Chinese President Xi Jingping’s initiative.

“The prime minister stressed his support for China regarding the creation of the investment bank for Asia infrastructure, the Silk Road Fund,” said Kim Hourn.

China has also promised to help Cambodia’s economy by assisting with export of rice to China, and further visits by the countries’ two leaders are expected in the near future.

“[The Chinese] government has announced that this is not a competition, but it is a new mechanism to support Asia’s economies, especially to developing countries as they want to develop infrastructure. We want a lot of capital, so China has new policy to support developing countries in Asia continent,” said Kim Hourn.

Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen and his delegation traveled to Burma (Myanmar) Tuesday to attend the 25th ASEAN Summit and other meetings in capital Nay Pyi Taw. It will be interesting to see whether he will be pushing China’s agenda there.

Cambodia cashes in on China’s New Silk Road initiative | Asian Correspondent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayan81

Nihonjin1051 said:


> A clear case of 1 step forward, 3 steps back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cambodia cashes in on China’s New Silk Road initiative*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money, guns, human resources, ambulances, surveillance equipment, military trucks, helicopters, computers and training. It seems Cambodia can have it all from China, Asia’s largest economy and the second largest in the world.
> 
> After visiting China to attend a dialogue on strengthening APEC cooperation, Cambodia’s Prime Minister Hun Sen returned late last week with news of hundreds of millions of dollars of financial support from China and the strengthening of cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> Cambodian officials called last week’s trip a “fruitful visit”.
> 
> China has agreed to give donations and loans to Cambodia worth at least US$500 million per year to help the impoverished country to develop its infrastructure and economy, said Kao Kim Hourn, a minister attached to the prime minister.
> 
> So far this year, Hun Sen has visited China three times.
> 
> China has been gradually increasing donations and military support to Cambodia in recent years, and strengthening its influence.
> 
> In 2010, the U.S. canceled its shipment of 200 military trucks and trailers promised to Cambodia after the Southeast Asian country sent 20 Chinese Uighur asylum seekers back to China despite objections from the U.S. and the United Nations.
> 
> Two days after Uighur’s deportation, Cambodia singed 14 deals with China worth more than US$1 billion, the New York Times reported. More than 250 military vehicles and 50,000 military uniforms were provided to Cambodia by China after the U.S.’s military aid cancelation.
> 
> In April 2012, ahead of Cambodia’s chairing of the Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) Summit, former Chinese President Hu Jintao met with Hun Sen to pledge a doubling of bilateral trade to US$5 billion within 5 years. Chinese officials also said they would provide US$70 million in loans to Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodian leaders at the time agreed to limit the scope of discussions at the summit, notably keeping the South China Sea issue off the agenda.
> 
> Later the same year in July, a summit of ASEAN foreign ministers held in Phnom Penh was overshadowed by the South China Sea issue, parts of which are claimed by China, Malaysia, Vietnam, Taiwan and Brunei. In the end, the members were unable to form a unified voice on the subject, which said little for ASEAN cooperation and foreign policy.
> 
> Political analyst said at the time that China was trying to influence and pressure Cambodia to protect its political interests.
> 
> In February last year China gave 26 military trucks and 30,000 sets of military uniforms to Cambodia. China gave 1,000 handguns with 50,000 bullets to Cambodia’s National Police in August 2013. Later, in November, China completed its sale of a dozen Chinese-built Z-9 military helicopters worth nearly US$200 million, which will be paid off by the Cambodian government over time.
> 
> In May this year, China donated US$112 million and gave US$33 million in concession loans to the Cambodian government. Hun Sen claimed loan was offered to help Cambodia with the hosting of the 2023 Southeast Asian Games.
> 
> China has raised US$40 billion to set up its Silk Road Fund aimed at developing the infrastructures of its Asian neighbors, with a view to developing cooperation and trade.
> 
> Not surprisingly, Hun Sen has shown strong support for Chinese President Xi Jingping’s initiative.
> 
> “The prime minister stressed his support for China regarding the creation of the investment bank for Asia infrastructure, the Silk Road Fund,” said Kim Hourn.
> 
> China has also promised to help Cambodia’s economy by assisting with export of rice to China, and further visits by the countries’ two leaders are expected in the near future.
> 
> “[The Chinese] government has announced that this is not a competition, but it is a new mechanism to support Asia’s economies, especially to developing countries as they want to develop infrastructure. We want a lot of capital, so China has new policy to support developing countries in Asia continent,” said Kim Hourn.
> 
> Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen and his delegation traveled to Burma (Myanmar) Tuesday to attend the 25th ASEAN Summit and other meetings in capital Nay Pyi Taw. It will be interesting to see whether he will be pushing China’s agenda there.
> 
> Cambodia cashes in on China’s New Silk Road initiative | Asian Correspondent




I guess this is price for Cambodia for blocking any notion to reach a code of conduct back in ASEAN Summit. You gotta do what you gotta do right. But at least your military and officials are serious in modernizing your army not like mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Cambodia Major General commander Srey Dek, right, arm wrestles with Thai Major General Kanok:
> 
> View attachment 159554
> 
> 
> khmer surin song - kontrim - Pop song - khmer song - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon


 
Khamer and Thai are natural brothers, both cultures influencing each other, China should work togheter with both of them and prevent other nation from spoiling their relations and turn them into enemies.

Take a look a Khmer ingeniousity of creating a new musical instrument

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> You are thinking from the perspective of price, but can a JF-17 block 1survive against an F-16 or grippen? No, it wont. But an 11 million Spyder firing unit will surely shoot them down.



even the most formidable Air Defense of VPA (some experts argue if North Vietnam at the time has the most formidable Air Defense System in the world) during the Vietnam war can't stop American Rolling Thunder operation and still USAF can lay waste against any Vietnam cities far north, you must taking into account Manpads, AAA and medium range SAM systems need a comprehensive layer defense array just for the sake for them to working properly. And to getting that's capability you need money in large sums. 

My points is, Cambodia is doing fine (rather they have an excessive Armed forces) compared to their people Standard of Living, GDP and total population they had. Surely Cambodia can have a formidable armed forces if only they can strive to get more richer than their neighbor just like what Singapore has done for several decades. They should get more focus to infrastructure development and rising the standard of living of their folks with proper and better education systems, free of corruption business system, and stopping all of their Political cahoots among their politician. Singapore is the most finest example to be followed by Cambodia......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> even the most formidable Air Defense of VPA (some experts argue if North Vietnam at the time has the most formidable Air Defense System in the world) during the Vietnam war can't stop American Rolling Thunder operation and still USAF can lay waste against any Vietnam cities far north, you must taking into account Manpads, AAA and medium range SAM systems need a comprehensive layer defense array just for the sake for them to working properly. And to getting that's capability you need money in large sums.
> 
> My points is, Cambodia is doing fine (rather they have an excessive Armed forces) compared to their people Standard of Living, GDP and total population they had. Surely Cambodia can have a formidable armed forces if only they can strive to get more richer than their neighbor just like what Singapore has done for several decades. They should get more focus to infrastructure development and rising the standard of living of their folks with proper and better education systems, free of corruption business system, and stopping all of their Political cahoots among their politician. Singapore is the most finest example to be followed by Cambodia......



I agree and my conclusion point anyway was that Camboda, with a defense budget of just 650 million, can't really afford to have fighter jets, a cheap air defense system is just a much cheaper option or to wait until their economy grows further.



madokafc said:


> even the most formidable Air Defense of VPA (some experts argue if North Vietnam at the time has the most formidable Air Defense System in the world) during the Vietnam war can't stop American Rolling Thunder operation and still USAF can lay waste against any Vietnam cities far north, you must taking into account Manpads, AAA and medium range SAM systems need a comprehensive layer defense array just for the sake for them to working properly. And to getting that's capability you need money in large sums.
> 
> My points is, Cambodia is doing fine (rather they have an excessive Armed forces) compared to their people Standard of Living, GDP and total population they had. Surely Cambodia can have a formidable armed forces if only they can strive to get more richer than their neighbor just like what Singapore has done for several decades. They should get more focus to infrastructure development and rising the standard of living of their folks with proper and better education systems, free of corruption business system, and stopping all of their Political cahoots among their politician. Singapore is the most finest example to be followed by Cambodia......



Off topic but I'd like to ask you, what prices did Indonesia pay for the 2 variants of Sigma ships and are the onboard missiles included in those prices? At the Viet forum we are trying to figure out why the Sigmas for Vietnam are $350 million each. Thank you.


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> I agree and my conclusion point anyway was that Camboda, with a defense budget of just 650 million, can't really afford to have fighter jets, a cheap air defense system is just a much cheaper option or to wait until their economy grows further.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic but I'd like to ask you, what prices did Indonesia paid for the 2 variants of Sigma ships and are the onboard missiles included in those prices? At the Viet forum we are trying to figure out why the Sigmas for Vietnam are $350 million each. Thank you.



the total cost around 360 million US dollar, yes that's including the missile system (VL MICA and Exocet Block III)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Ayan81 said:


> I guess this is price for Cambodia for blocking any notion to reach a code of conduct back in ASEAN Summit. You gotta do what you gotta do right. But at least your military and officials are serious in modernizing your army not like mine.



They (Cambodians) are a shrimp among two whales (Vietnam, Thailand) and thus they have to court any power that can offset the power influence in their region. China has been an ally of theirs even during the Khmer Rouge era under Pot Pot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They (Cambodians) are a shrimp among two whales (Vietnam, Thailand) and thus they have to court any power that can offset the power influence in their region. China has been an ally of theirs even during the Khmer Rouge era under Pot Pot.



Your comment remind me some notorious shrimp

yes around Indonesia and Malaysia we had the most poisonous shrimp in the world, Singapore LOL. such a tiny state but they had more modern weapons than any country in Sub Saharan Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> Your comment remind me some notorious shrimp
> 
> yes around Indonesia and Malaysia we had the most poisonous shrimp in the world, Singapore LOL. such a tiny state but they had more modern weapons than any country in Sub Saharan Africa.



Ha ha ha, it brings a new meaning to "Napoleon Syndrome' eh? Short (small) but terrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> Your comment remind me some notorious shrimp
> 
> yes around Indonesia and Malaysia we had the most poisonous shrimp in the world, Singapore LOL. such a tiny state but they had more modern weapons than any country in Sub Saharan Africa.



Ha Ha, no kidding, they just doubled their quantity of F-15's, they are waiting for the F-35 and they just ordered 2 more subs from Germany (type 218).

And nobody even think about messing with Sing or they'll have the US 7th fleet on them in no time.

Why is Indonesia so worked up about Singapore? I understand the issues between Sing and Malaysia, but why Indonesia?



madokafc said:


> the total cost around 360 million US dollar, yes that's including the missile system (VL MICA and Exocet Block III)



The missiles are a total of 76 million, so the ship without weapons is almost 300 million, wow, that's still expensive in my opinion.

8 Exocet @ 5 million each = 40 million
12 Mica's @ 3 million = 36 million
Total = 76 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Carlosa said:


> Ha Ha, no kidding, they just doubled their quantity of F-15's, they are waiting for the F-35 and they just ordered 2 more subs from Germany (type 218).
> 
> And nobody even think about messing with Sing or they'll have the US 7th fleet on them in no time.
> 
> Why is Indonesia so worked up about Singapore? I understand the issues between Sing and Malaysia, but why Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> The missiles are a total of 76 million, so the ship without weapons is almost 300 million, wow, that's still expensive in my opinion.
> 
> 8 Exocet @ 5 million each = 40 million
> 12 Mica's @ 3 million = 36 million
> Total = 76 million



We are using Singapore as our benchmark for our military modernization and with Australia too, nothing else. That's why, right now we always keeping an eye about them and the other eye for Australia. Indonesia, Australia and Singapore regardless of their political rants and little issues, is always keeping their military relationship staying close and cohesive enough to do some joint military operations especially after Timor Leste debacle. Even Singapore has doing some proposal to made use of Indonesian soil as their base (with rents surely) and conduct their exercise together with Indonesian armed forces to increasing the joint interoperability between TNI and Singapore Armed Forces. They will not proposing something like that unless they believing Indonesia is friendly enough to them.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


don't forget about ECM, CIWS like millenium gun, and other stuff.

and we bought the license too, for further 20 units and that's what made the initial procurement cost is high. But we are not like Malaysia with their bling-bling stuff, we are rational enough to bought what we deemed is necessary and practical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> The missiles are a total of 76 million, so the ship without weapons is almost 300 million, wow, that's still expensive in my opinion.
> 
> 8 Exocet @ 5 million each = 40 million
> 12 Mica's @ 3 million = 36 million
> Total = 76 million



Definitely quite expensive , and a great asset to both the Indonesian and Vietnamese Navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

madokafc said:


> We are using Singapore as our benchmark for our military modernization and with Australia too, nothing else. That's why, right now we always keeping an eye about them and the other eye for Australia. Indonesia, Australia and Singapore regardless of their political rants and little issues, is always keeping their military relationship staying close and cohesive enough to do some joint military operations especially after Timor Leste debacle. Even Singapore has doing some proposal to made use of Indonesian soil as their base (with rents surely) and conduct their exercise together with Indonesian armed forces to increasing the joint interoperability between TNI and Singapore Armed Forces. They will not proposing something like that unless they believing Indonesia is friendly enough to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> don't forget about ECM, CIWS like millenium gun, and other stuff.
> 
> and we bought the license too, for further 20 units and that's what made the initial procurement cost is high. But we are not like Malaysia with their bling-bling stuff, we are rational enough to bought what we deemed is necessary and practical.



The Sigmas for Vietnam don't have the Millenium CIWS, they use the much simpler MARLIN-WS (not clear if it is 25 or 30 mm).

The price would be ok if VN bought a license and there were a lot of rumors that another 2 would be built in VN later, but not a word was said about that in the contract. Damen only said that they were hoping for more orders.

The Vietnamese Gepards are only $150 million each.

How much did Indonesia pay for a license of 20 ships?



madokafc said:


> We are using Singapore as our benchmark for our military modernization and with Australia too, nothing else. That's why, right now we always keeping an eye about them and the other eye for Australia. Indonesia, Australia and Singapore regardless of their political rants and little issues, is always keeping their military relationship staying close and cohesive enough to do some joint military operations especially after Timor Leste debacle. Even Singapore has doing some proposal to made use of Indonesian soil as their base (with rents surely) and conduct their exercise together with Indonesian armed forces to increasing the joint interoperability between TNI and Singapore Armed Forces. They will not proposing something like that unless they believing Indonesia is friendly enough to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> don't forget about ECM, CIWS like millenium gun, and other stuff.
> 
> and we bought the license too, for further 20 units and that's what made the initial procurement cost is high. But we are not like Malaysia with their bling-bling stuff, we are rational enough to bought what we deemed is necessary and practical.



Using Sing and Australia as a benchmark is definitely a high benchmark, they buy the best, the Formidable class frigate of Sing is the best frigate in SE Asia and the Hobart class destroyers (Spanish AEGIS destroyer) and Camberra class carriers of Australia (Spanish carrier class) and now the 10 Soryu subs that they will buy from Japan puts them on top for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayan81

Carlosa said:


> The Sigmas for Vietnam don't have the Millenium CIWS, they use the much simpler MARLIN-WS (not clear if it is 25 or 30 mm).
> 
> The price would be ok if VN bought a license and there were a lot of rumors that another 2 would be built in VN later, but not a word was said about that in the contract. Damen only said that they were hoping for more orders.
> 
> The Vietnamese Gepards are only $150 million each.
> 
> How much did Indonesia pay for a license of 20 ships?
> 
> 
> 
> Using Sing and Australia as a benchmark is definitely a high benchmark, they buy the best, the Formidable class frigate of Sing is the best frigate in SE Asia and the Hobart class destroyers (Spanish AEGIS destroyer) and Camberra class carriers of Australia (Spanish carrier class) and now the 10 Soryu subs that they will buy from Japan puts them on top for now.



Gepards cost only 150 mill? including sensors and weapons?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Most feared and brutal comando forces in Cambodia - _*Brigade 911 para commando*_ trained by Kopassus Indonesia. Using same baret and blood camo for their elite instructor.






*Kopassus*

As seen in this video













*Brigade 911 training facility in cambodia training new trainee*





*In Indonesia 1991*





* graduation*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brigade 911 Had Brutal History...*
cambodiadaily.com/opinion/brigade-911-had-brutal-history-before-garment-factory-strike-50386/

July 1997 was a month of corpses, enough to make many of us numb. The coup was opposed by senior CPP figures, so it was an a la carte affair in which Mr. Hun Sen used willing elements of the army, the police, and the gendarmerie.
One of the willing soldiers was Chap Pheakdei, the commander of the *Indonesian-trained parachute Brigade 911*, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Ayan81 said:


> Gepards cost only 150 mill? including sensors and weapons?



Yes, but I'm not sure if the onboard missile stock is included, everything else yes, but anyway, the 8 anti ship missiles are just 14.4 million. Actually, its probably included, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Viet

BoQ77 said:


> Vietnam never feel regret to save Cambodian people as human being to each other.
> Look at below pictures and film. That's true emotion from both. During 1989.
> 
> Some other Cambodian who left their country for France during Khmer Rouge rule, never know how we love each other, Cambodian villagers and lower class who unable to escape to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159567
> View attachment 159569
> View attachment 159570
> 
> 
> Like sons and mother.
> View attachment 159571
> View attachment 159573
> 
> 
> Nowaday cooperation between Vietnam special force and Cambodia paratrooper force.
> View attachment 159574
> 
> 
> This is tale of China, Vietnam, USA and Cambodia. For someone who want to have a brief.
> In the Story: Cambodia stand for Khmer Rouge, Vietnam stand for VPA.
> _
> There were 4 families in a suburb call “the World”: America - the richest and most powerful, China –the second richest and powerful, Vietnam - a poor but brave family living in a house just in front of China’s, Cambodia - a poor family who live in the right of Vietnam’s house.
> 
> Not long ago, America intruded into Vietnam’s garden and beat his wife and son badly for some unclear reasons, Vietnam stood up and chased America out of his garden, although he got several injures.
> 
> During that time, Cambodia told China about his will to erase his current family to free himself for a new marriage and got China support. China gave him money to buy gun and promise to keep quiet.
> 
> While Vietnam was putting bandage on his wife’s and his own wounds from the fight with America, Cambodia quietly came over to Vietnam’s garden and stabbed Vietnam’s son who was playing there. Hearing his son’s scream desperately, Vietnam rushed out to see his son in a blood pond. He could only have enough time calling his wife to take care of the poor boy and ran followed Cambodia.
> 
> Cambodia ran back home and locked his wife and daughter in a room, shoot one of his son in his head, beat the other son till dead, and kept hitting his wife and toddle who were tied to a chair. Vietnam was in front of Cambodia’s house knocking on the door to ask Cambodia out to talk; in reply he could only hear Cambodia’s wife and little toddle scream in dismay.
> 
> The whole neighbourhood heard the scream. China turned his music loud pretending he could not hear anything. People from other nearby houses peered their heads out of their windows asking what’s happening? America knew Cambodia’s wife and children were in danger but because all of his hatred to Vietnam he just hoped Cambodia would kill Vietnam too. So America shouted to everybody to get back to their houses, nothing wrong.
> 
> At this state, Vietnam decided to break into Cambodia’s window, ran through the kitchen, up to the bedroom where Cambodia’s stabling nonstop his wife. He broke in the room, fought Cambodia to the floor, got shot in his leg but managed to tie Cambodia’s hands.
> 
> China saw it all, he ran out in front of Cambodia’s house and shouted to all neighbours, “Vietnam intruded Cambodia, I’ll teach him a lesson”. And there he ran to Vietnam’s house with his son holding the sharpest knives that they have; they broke the door and immediately stabbed Vietnam’s injured wife and son. Vietnam’s wife bravely fought back, got many wound but managed to badly injure China. Vietnam’s wife let China and his son to withdraw and she hurried back to her son who was bleeding on the floor. On the way out, China and his son destroyed the whole Vietnam’s kitchen.
> 
> In front of Cambodia’s house, all neighbours were drawn by America and China and were shouting at Vietnam who was inside, condemned his action as an intruder and asking him out to give his hand up. Nobody care to Vietnam’s wife and son who were begging for help just nearby. Vietnam untied Cambodia’s wife and toddle, gave them a knife to protect themselves, and then decided to go back home to take his wife and son to hospital. When Vietnam’s gone, all neighbours got in and called police to catch the already tied Cambodia. On the way Vietnam drove his car to hospital, people yelled at him for his intrusion into Cambodia’s house.
> 
> Sometime later, Cambodia’s wife and toddle recovered, and now lived in the house with no man. China is tempted by Cambodia’s wife, they have kept flirting recently. To bribe Cambodia’s daughter, China have bought a lot of sweet for her. This naïve little girl enjoys the sweet so much that now she likes China more than anyone else. And as her memory about what happened faded away, she even starts learning Vietnam hatred from China.
> 
> At Cambodia’s tribunal, he was the only one who faced the verdict, the one who gave him support was not named. America and other neighbours got medals for their courage acts. Vietnam’s name was never mentioned. However, in some of their accusation, Cambodia’s wife and daughter blame Vietnam for intruding into their house and ask for his compensation for their broken windows and doors. When being asked about “gratitude”, they answer “We could have been able to free ourselves without Vietnam’s intervention” _


Saving cambodia from the abyss, genocide was a good move but one of our major strategic mistakes. the world did not thank us but punishing us with war (China, Thailand) and economics sanction by America, Japan, ASEAN and many others. Should they run amok and kill themselves and others again, we should not intervene. Never! the world is a jungle. our army should send in paratroopers and save our people. 

Let the killers do their work. The world does not care, why should we?


----------



## Soryu

Carlosa said:


> Yes, but I'm not sure if the onboard missile stock is included, everything else yes, but anyway, the 8 anti ship missiles are just 14.4 million. Actually, its probably included, but I'm not sure.





Ayan81 said:


> Gepards cost only 150 mill? including sensors and weapons?


Contract for two ship is $350m, so each cost $175m, maybe not include SSM and SHORAD missiles, ( I remember there's info about separate deal for those missiles )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Soryu said:


> Contract for two ship is $350m, so each cost $175m, maybe not include SSM and SHORAD missiles, ( I remember there's info about separate deal for those missiles )



Not a bad deal at all. Two ships for only $350 milliion? Pretty good price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Soryu said:


> Contract for two ship is $350m, so each cost $175m, maybe not include SSM and SHORAD missiles, ( I remember there's info about separate deal for those missiles )



Ah, ok, that makes it clear then, so its 175 + 15 for KH-35 missiles (the Sosna-R for the Palma are very cheap), that's a total of 190 million, still almost a 100 million less than the Sigma, interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They (Cambodians) are a shrimp among two whales (Vietnam, Thailand) and thus they have to court any power that can offset the power influence in their region. China has been an ally of theirs even during the Khmer Rouge era under Pot Pot.



Thanks to culture revolution adopted from China, Cambodia during Polpot era killed all of intellectual elites.

Angkar !!! CPC !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayan81

Carlosa said:


> Yes, but I'm not sure if the onboard missile stock is included, everything else yes, but anyway, the 8 anti ship missiles are just 14.4 million. Actually, its probably included, but I'm not sure.





Soryu said:


> Contract for two ship is $350m, so each cost $175m, maybe not include SSM and SHORAD missiles, ( I remember there's info about separate deal for those missiles )



pretty much our new frigate will have the same capability from the gepards but with western sensors and weapons. the budget is almost the same.


----------



## Carlosa

Ayan81 said:


> pretty much our new frigate will have the same capability from the gepards but with western sensors and weapons. the budget is almost the same.



Sounds good, when is that order supposed to be finalized?


----------



## Ayan81

Carlosa said:


> Sounds good, when is that order supposed to be finalized?



1st quarter of next year i guess, delays in budget hearing for 2015 for to much politicking is the reason for the hold up. Honestly I'm not expecting too much on its capability judging by the budget, i just wish they choose a bigger platform for upgrades to be done for the next administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Ayan81 said:


> 1st quarter of next year i guess, delays in budget hearing for 2015 for to much politicking is the reason for the hold up. Honestly I'm not expecting too much on its capability judging by the budget, i just wish they choose a bigger platform for upgrades to be done for the next administration.



I think the Maestrales were a good deal and ready to go.


----------



## Ayan81

Carlosa said:


> I think the Maestrales were a good deal and ready to go.



The Italians offered the Maestrales together with 155 howitzers and M113 and at that moment the AFP is looking/bidding for some howitzers and surplus M113's and to me its a good deal. Some say officials are not happy with the deal cuz they will get no money from it. Its fixed already.

Then the deal fails and the DND bid the Howitzers (Israel) and M113's (US stock) with turret upgrade (Israel)

In fairness with the navy/officials, maybe they see something wrong in operating the GDP class and thought buying new is a better option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Binh Duong launches passenger bus service to Phnom Penh
Update: Dec 09, 2014
*The southern province of Binh Duong ( Vietnam) inaugurated its first international passenger bus service to Phnom Penh, Cambodia, on December 6th.*







Operated by Phuong Trinh Joint Stock Company, the service aims to meet the rising demand in transportation, tourism, medical checkup and trading between the two localities and the two countries as well.

Phuong Trinh Company Director Vu Quang Thanh said* six trips run between Binh Duong and Phnom Penh from the early morning to 05:00 pm daily. A return fare costs VND500,000 (USD23).*

Binh Duong, together with the southern province of Dong Nai and Ho Chi Minh City, are amongst the most attractive FDI destinations in Viet Nam.

In the past 11 months, it ranked third in terms of disbursed foreign direct investment with USD1.42 billion after northern Thai Nguyen province and Ho Chi Minh City.

The locality, together with Dong Nai, Tay Ninh, Ba Ria-Vung Tau, Binh Phuoc, Long An and Tien Giang provinces and Ho Chi Minh City, form Viet Nam’s southern key economic region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* AutoKrAz to deliver large batch of KrAZ-6322 military trucks to Lao People's Democratic Republic*
Posted by Maki Catama on 8:15 PM 





AutoKrAz KrAz-6322 6x6 multi-purpose military truck.

VIENTIANE, -- Ukrainian company AutoKrAZ has entered into contract for delivery of a large batch of AWD trucks to Lao People’s Democratic Republic. The 6x6 KrAZ-6322 trucks will be built in basic configuration and provided with engine meeting Euro 0 emissions standard.

This model has been chosen by customer for a reason, as long as for operation in tough environmental conditions he needed a vehicle that performs as the KrAZ-6322 truck and features excellent cross-country ability, easy operation, maintenance and repair, reliability and ruggedness.
According to contract terms, the trucks will be delivered throughout 2015. The first batch is scheduled to be shipped in the first quarter of 2015.

To reduce cost of transportation KrAZ trucks will be delivered in sea containers as semi-knocked down kits. To provide assembly services, KrAZ will send a team of technicians to Laos. It should be mentioned that KrAZ trucks have not been delivered into this country since 1989. Within 11 years from 1978 to 1989, KrAZ shipped 380 units to Laos. These were mostly various AWD versions of the KrAZ-255b truck.

AutoKrAz to deliver large batch of KrAZ-6322 military trucks to Lao People's Democratic Republic ~ ASEAN Military Defense Review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> * AutoKrAz to deliver large batch of KrAZ-6322 military trucks to Lao People's Democratic Republic*
> Posted by Maki Catama on 8:15 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AutoKrAz KrAz-6322 6x6 multi-purpose military truck.
> 
> VIENTIANE, -- Ukrainian company AutoKrAZ has entered into contract for delivery of a large batch of AWD trucks to Lao People’s Democratic Republic. The 6x6 KrAZ-6322 trucks will be built in basic configuration and provided with engine meeting Euro 0 emissions standard.
> 
> This model has been chosen by customer for a reason, as long as for operation in tough environmental conditions he needed a vehicle that performs as the KrAZ-6322 truck and features excellent cross-country ability, easy operation, maintenance and repair, reliability and ruggedness.
> According to contract terms, the trucks will be delivered throughout 2015. The first batch is scheduled to be shipped in the first quarter of 2015.
> 
> To reduce cost of transportation KrAZ trucks will be delivered in sea containers as semi-knocked down kits. To provide assembly services, KrAZ will send a team of technicians to Laos. It should be mentioned that KrAZ trucks have not been delivered into this country since 1989. Within 11 years from 1978 to 1989, KrAZ shipped 380 units to Laos. These were mostly various AWD versions of the KrAZ-255b truck.
> 
> AutoKrAz to deliver large batch of KrAZ-6322 military trucks to Lao People's Democratic Republic ~ ASEAN Military Defense Review



Great acquisition for Laos !


----------



## Carlosa

Army denies Thai soliders confessed to burning 2 Cambodians alive | Bangkok Post: news

*Army denies Thai soliders confessed to burning 2 Cambodians alive *

Army officials are denying a published report that Thai soldiers admitted to burning alive two Cambodian men illegally trying to smuggle a motorbike across the border in Sa Kaeo. 

"We beg the Cambodian side not to speak like this. Making such comments (causes) damage because (Thai-Cambodian) relations, at present, are going well," said a highly placed source in the Burapha Force, which supervises the Thai-Cambodian border. "Use reason and talk. Don't make allegation and then give such information."

The army source was responding to a Monday _report by The Phnom Penh Post_ that military officials in Cambodia's Battambang province, opposite Sa Kaeo, said that Thai officials had admitted to them that soldiers, on Jan 7, burned alive two Khmer men inside car tyres after they illegally crossed the border to evade taxes on a smuggled motorbike.

Anh Kamal, deputy military commander in Battambang's Sampov Loun district, told the paper four Cambodian men discovered dragging a motorbike across the border and Thai soldiers fired 10 shots at them, missing completely. More soldiers then were called in and they managed to capture two of the Cambodians. That's when they were killed, he said.

The _Post_ said Cambodian military and police have been denied access to the site of the killings. Locals reportedly have posted mobile-phone photos of the kill sites online.

The Burapha Force source - based opposite Cambodia's Banteay Meanchey and Battambang provinces - said Thai army soldiers have discussed the issue with their Cambodian counterparts and made it clear that Thai troops had nothing to do the deaths. Officials in the area suggested the case should jointly investigated.

The newspaper quoted a spokesman for Cambodia's Ministry of Foreign Affairs saying Thai Foreign Affairs Ministry officials were, in fact, cooperating with the Cambodian embassy in Bangkok to investigate the incident.

However, the Burapha Force representative said he was very surprised Monday to find Cambodian forces had told that country's media that Thailand had admitted to the killings, as both sides had already discussed it.

_The Phnom Penh Post_ claimed the charred remains of the two dead men were sent to Bangkok for forensic examination and to determine the nationality of the victims. It quoted Moung Rithiya, director of the information and research unit of Battambang province, saying Thai officials asked for 10 days to identify the dead men's nationalities.

A man claiming to be the brother of two recently missing Cambodians said he believes his sibling is among the dead.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Army denies Thai soliders confessed to burning 2 Cambodians alive | Bangkok Post: news
> 
> *Army denies Thai soliders confessed to burning 2 Cambodians alive *
> 
> Army officials are denying a published report that Thai soldiers admitted to burning alive two Cambodian men illegally trying to smuggle a motorbike across the border in Sa Kaeo.
> 
> "We beg the Cambodian side not to speak like this. Making such comments (causes) damage because (Thai-Cambodian) relations, at present, are going well," said a highly placed source in the Burapha Force, which supervises the Thai-Cambodian border. "Use reason and talk. Don't make allegation and then give such information."
> 
> The army source was responding to a Monday _report by The Phnom Penh Post_ that military officials in Cambodia's Battambang province, opposite Sa Kaeo, said that Thai officials had admitted to them that soldiers, on Jan 7, burned alive two Khmer men inside car tyres after they illegally crossed the border to evade taxes on a smuggled motorbike.
> 
> Anh Kamal, deputy military commander in Battambang's Sampov Loun district, told the paper four Cambodian men discovered dragging a motorbike across the border and Thai soldiers fired 10 shots at them, missing completely. More soldiers then were called in and they managed to capture two of the Cambodians. That's when they were killed, he said.
> 
> The _Post_ said Cambodian military and police have been denied access to the site of the killings. Locals reportedly have posted mobile-phone photos of the kill sites online.
> 
> The Burapha Force source - based opposite Cambodia's Banteay Meanchey and Battambang provinces - said Thai army soldiers have discussed the issue with their Cambodian counterparts and made it clear that Thai troops had nothing to do the deaths. Officials in the area suggested the case should jointly investigated.
> 
> The newspaper quoted a spokesman for Cambodia's Ministry of Foreign Affairs saying Thai Foreign Affairs Ministry officials were, in fact, cooperating with the Cambodian embassy in Bangkok to investigate the incident.
> 
> However, the Burapha Force representative said he was very surprised Monday to find Cambodian forces had told that country's media that Thailand had admitted to the killings, as both sides had already discussed it.
> 
> _The Phnom Penh Post_ claimed the charred remains of the two dead men were sent to Bangkok for forensic examination and to determine the nationality of the victims. It quoted Moung Rithiya, director of the information and research unit of Battambang province, saying Thai officials asked for 10 days to identify the dead men's nationalities.
> 
> A man claiming to be the brother of two recently missing Cambodians said he believes his sibling is among the dead.



I hope that there is no truth these rumors, because if they are, these would be unbecoming of professional soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I hope that there is no truth these rumors, because if they are, these would be unbecoming of professional soldiers.



We don't know of course, but its very possible since Thai soldiers in the Cambodian border have the habit of shooting Cambodians that are trying to sneak into Thailand to work, so this would be just a more cruel variant of that.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> We don't know of course, but its very possible since Thai soldiers in the Cambodian border have the habit of shooting Cambodians that are trying to sneak into Thailand to work, so this would be just a more cruel variant of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Military Police Commander ‘Learned From Hitler’*

By Mech Dara | January 16, 2015
National Military Police Commander Sao Sokha told an annual meeting of Phnom Penh’s military police Thursday that he learned how to maintain social order by studying Nazi dictator Adolf Hitler, and that he draws inspiration from the rise of Germany under the leader’s authoritarian rule in the 1930s.

At the same meeting, Phnom Penh governor Pa Socheatvong also recounted how he conspired with General Sokha and the National Police chief in January 2014 to begin the bloody suppression of street protests led by “the enemy—in other words, the opposition party.”





From left, Phnom Penh governor Pa Socheatvong, national military police Commander Sao Sokha and municipal Commander Rath Srieng arrive at the Phnom Penh military police headquarters for the municipal force’s annual meeting Thursday afternoon. (Siv Channa/The Cambodia Daily)

Speaking to gathered military police forces at their municipal headquarters, Gen. Sokha said that he made sure the military police were always ready to launch security operations at a moment’s notice, in case “someone acts like a czar, doing foolish things.”

“Speaking frankly, I learned from Hitler. Germany, after World War I, was not allowed by the international community to have more than 100,000 soldiers, but the Nazis and Hitler did whatever so they could wage World War II,” Gen. Sokha said.

The national military police commander said he had also drawn on the guerrilla warfare tactics used by Vietnamese Communists in their wars against the French and U.S.

“I learned from the Vietnamese guerrillas to take small numbers to fight against the big, but that cannot be for winning, but to destroy them,” Gen. Sokha said. “If we want to win, we have to take big numbers to fight against the small.”

“The trick of the destroyers ran very deep. Their tricks were to push Cambodia into turmoil and to destroy the election results, and to bring change,” he said, referring to the opposition CNRP’s protests, which were crushed in January 2014.

“‘Change’ was to topple [the government]. They wanted to topple, so they had to create chaos to topple,” he said.

“They were not successful.”

Opposition leader Sam Rainsy was, by late 2013, leading daily street demonstrations demanding Prime Minister Hun Sen step down, and had drawn many garment workers taking part in a separate nationwide strike to join the protests.

Then, on January 2, elite military paratroopers broke up one strike protest in Phnom Penh. The following day, military police descended on the city’s industrial Veng Sreng Street, killing five striking workers and injuring more than 40 in a barrage of AK-47 fire, ending both the strikes and protests.

On January 4, military police ringed Phnom Penh’s Freedom Park, the base for the daily demonstrations led by Mr. Rainsy, and a ban on public gathering was announced.

Mr. Socheatvong said Thursday that the repression was necessary to avoid harm to society, and recounted how he watched as protests swelled.

“We are in charge of the capital and we want the capital to have stability and good security but the enemy—in other words, the opposition party—wanted to push the situation into further conflict,” the Phnom Penh governor recounted.

“Therefore, one wanted to prevent [trouble], while another wanted to cause trouble, and if the leaders were not serious and clear, it would have fallen into a situation not like today,” he said, in a reference to the current political calm.

Mr. Socheatvong said that the protesters had grown increasingly daring, pretending to be on the same side as police and military police forces deployed to watch over their activities while the government allowed the daily protests.

“It was not a simple event. At that time, the situation in Phnom Penh was getting bigger and bigger, after they pushed the armed forces by giving them roses and flowers, and this thing or that thing—they wanted to weaken them,” he said.

Mr. Socheatvong noted that Mr. Rainsy’s movement had already drawn together the striking garment workers and was threatening to “spill” into the education sector, creating a serious threat that the government might lose control.

The governor said he called together Gen. Sokha and National Police Chief Neth Savoeun for a meeting.

“We discussed among the three of us—that being Sao Sokha, Neth Savoeun and myself—that it was time already, and we could not let it continue. We could not blow the smoke away and had to put out the fire,” Mr. Socheatvong explained.

“The three of us agreed that I would inform the top levels, and I sent a message immediately, and received a phone call from the leader of the government to take urgent action.”

Neither Mr. Rainsy, the opposition leader, nor opposition spokesman Yim Sovann could be reached for comment Thursday.

_dara@cambodiadaily.com_

Military Police Commander ‘Learned From Hitler’ | The Cambodia Daily


----------



## asad71

Maj Shahud, ex AC officer of PA was deputed by BD Police to be the UN Police Commissioner of Cambodia. On return he narrated that most of those massacred in the Killing Fields were Cambodian Muslims.This harrowing tale was blacked out by Zionist-WCC media.I was in Phnom Penh about two years back.Locals pointed out to a slum across the bend of the river saying Muslims lived there.


----------



## Nike

are this thread is dead? if it's, lets unsticky this


----------



## luoyue

*Vietnam, Cambodia boost defence ties*
PANO - Sunday, March 08, 2015, 20:54 (GMT+7)
PANO - A high-ranking delegation of the Cambodian Defence Ministry, led by General Tia Banh, Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister, paid a visit to Vietnam from March 6th to 7th.

The two sides held talks in Ho Chi Minh City on March 6th, informing each other the political, socio-economic, defence and security situation over the past time. They also discussed defence cooperation and affirmed that the bilateral defence cooperation has earned significant results, serving as the backbone for the relations of the two countries.







Vietnam’s Defence Minister, General Phung Quang Thanh, thanked Cambodia’s Government and Ministry of Defence for their support towards the people and army of Vietnam, especially in searching and collecting Vietnamese martyrs’ remains. The general further stressed that Vietnam’s people and army would always stand by the people and the Royal Armed Forces of Cambodia in their cause of national construction and safeguarding.

For his part, the Cambodian General affirmed that Cambodia’s people and armed forces would always uphold the Vietnam-Cambodia traditional friendship and commit themselves to whole-heartedly promoting this traditional relationship.

The two sides agreed that their defence cooperation in the coming time would be intensively and extensively strengthened in such areas as delegation exchange, education and training, collection of martyrs’ remains, joint management of borderline, etc.

The two generals signed the Protocol and Plan for Cooperation in 2015 between the two ministries.

*Translated by Huu Khoi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan and Laos Forge New Strategic Partnership *


*



*

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and his visiting Laotian counterpart Thongsing Thammavong elevated their relationship to a strategic partnership following talks at Abe’s official residence in Tokyo on March 6.

The inking of the strategic partnership comes as the two countries are commemorating the 60th anniversary of their diplomatic ties this year. It is an elevation from the “comprehensive partnership” that was signed in 2010.

The strategic partnership builds on several key existing strands of the bilateral relationship. Economically, as of last year Japan was Laos’ sixth-largest export market and the largest provider of official development assistance, and Japanese investment and business interest in Laos has increased recently. More attention has also been devoted to the security dimension of the relationship on issues ranging from humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) to counterterrorism, with the establishment of a bilateral security dialogue in 2014.

But the burgeoning partnership should also be seen as a component of Japan’s broader engagement with Southeast Asia under Abe, which I have written about extensively (see for instance, here and here). This is particularly important because Laos is chairing the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) in 2016.

Substantively, the joint statement issued by the two sides stipulates that the strategic partnership will focus on cooperation in five areas: political-security; economic; trade and investment; people-to-people and cultural exchange; and cooperation on regional and international issues.

Some specifics measures were also stated under each of these areas. In the security dimension there was mention of the acceptance of Lao students in the National Defense Academy of Japan as well as HADR cooperation as co-chairs of the Experts’ Working Group on that subject in the ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting Plus (ADMM-Plus). The economic and trade and investment areas had references to the Mekong sub-region as well as local industry development and private sector collaboration, while the people-to-people and cultural exchange section took note of some significant developments including a visa exemption for Laotians traveling to Japan, which is scheduled to start next month.

Of course, the risk of strategic partnerships is always that actual collaboration lags far behind the ambitious goals proclaimed in the joint statements. Yet several ongoing endeavors or upcoming events give Japan and Laos opportunities to further strengthen cooperation in several of these areas, including their co-chairmanship on HADR for the ADMM-Plus, the summit between Japan and five Mekong countries in July and Laos’ chairmanship of ASEAN next year.



Japan and Laos Forge New Strategic Partnership | The Diplomat


----------



## Nike

haha atleast this thread keep alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

SIPRI update









.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*News: US, Cambodia partner for Exercise Angkor Sentinel 2015*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*



KAMPONG SPEU PROVINCE, Cambodia – U.S. forces from the Idaho Army National Guard arrived in Cambodia last week for the commencement of Angkor Sentinel 2015, March 9, 2015. Angkor Sentinel is an annual bilateral exercise sponsored by U.S. Army Pacific and hosted by the Royal Cambodian Armed Forces that focuses on providing humanitarian assistance and responding to disasters. This year marks the sixth iteration of this significant and highly-productive regional training exercise.

During the exercise, U.S. service members from the Idaho Task Force, in conjunction with their Cambodian counterparts, will focus their training on Humanitarian Assistance/Disaster Relief operations.

This year's event, which takes place from March 9 to 20, is not the first time the IDARNG has teamed up with the AFP. This year's exercise is the sixth time the IDARNG has undertaken the annual bilateral military exercise conducted between U.S. Armed Forces and Royal Cambodian Armed Forces. 

"The biggest difference we've seen from last year to this year is the progression of the RCAF senior leaders," said Lt. Col. Darren Blagburn, the operations officer for Idaho Task Force. "Their capabilities and their experience has proven invaluable and they're helping the junior leaders in their development. As well, the National Guardsmen that have come back bring a wealth of experience because they know what the challenges are upfront and have solutions in their kitbags."

Soldiers from the IDARNG will conduct a combined battalion staff exercise, alongside their RCAF counterparts, at the Training School for Multi-National Peacekeeping Forces, in Kampong Speu Province, in addition to conducting Junior Leader Training, Explosive Ordnance Disposal Expert Exchange, Medical First Responder and Jungle Operations training. 

According to the Assistant Adjutant General-Army, Brigadier General John Goodale of the Idaho Army National Guard, Angkor Sentinel 2015 will provide an opportunity for Soldiers exchange ideas and to improve their skills for operating in a local, regional and global environment. 

Likewise, Goodale points out that a few miles north of the Peacekeeping Operations Center, Cambodian and US Engineers will share in the pride of improving the quality of life for the students and faculty at the Tirumket School in Chbar Morn City in the Civil Engineer Action Project, which aims to improve their interoperability and contingency planning between U.S. and RCAF troops.

"The Soldiers will bond as they sweat in the March heat and laugh at the silliness that just happens after long hot days of training," Goodale said. "This exercise will improve military readiness and professionalism and create lasting memories and friendships." 

Exercise Angkor Sentinel 2015 is the sixth iteration of the exercise and is intended to provide a training environment for troops from the Cambodian and United States armies to learn from one another.


*DVIDS - Images - RCAF 'hereby announce the Angkor Sentinel Exercises 2015 open!' [Image 1 of 3]*


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan to Provide $236M in Development Aid, Loans*


Japan will sign off on $36 million worth of development aid projects in Cambodia next week and provide the government with almost $200 million in concessional loans for infrastructure and hospital improvements, according to a statement released by Cambodia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Thursday.

Foreign Minister Hor Namhong and Japanese Ambassador Yuji Kumamara will ink the deal Monday, according to the statement.

More than half of the aid will cover the implementation of a new project to ease traffic congestion in the capital that is being rolled out by the Japan International Cooperation Agency, while the rest will be used for small hydropower projects in Rattanakiri province and rehabilitating Svay Rieng Provincial Referral Hospital.

The bulk of the $194 million in loans will go toward upgrading National Road 5 between Battambang and Poipet, with $36 million funding the continuing overhaul of Phnom Penh’s drainage system.

Japan has provided Cambodia with more than $2 billion in development assistance since 1992 and remains the country’s biggest donor.

Japan to Provide $236M in Development Aid, Loans | The Cambodia Daily


----------



## Aepsilons

*Vietnam inaugurates MRO facility in Cambodia*


Vietnam has inaugurated a facility in Cambodia to train the Royal Cambodian Armed Forces (RCAF) to maintain and support materiel, the Vietnam government announced on 24 March.

According to a statement, the facility is in the central Kampong Cham province and will support the Engineering High Command of the RCAF in training military personnel to undertake maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) of "weapons and equipment".

The Vietnam government said that the training facility was the first of its kind in operation in Cambodia. RCAF engineers and technicians have in recent years undergone training in Vietnam. The government added that the facility cost USD1 million to develop and is funded by the Vietnam Ministry of National Defence.

Vietnam inaugurates MRO facility in Cambodia - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> are this thread is dead? if it's, lets unsticky this


yea almost...too many lazy posters 
from the news, in 2014 vietnam allocates an aid packet of $21m to the cambodia army.

Năm 2014, Việt Nam đã viện trợ quốc phòng cho Campuchia hơn 21 triệu USD - Giáo dục Quốc phòng - giaoduc.net.vn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Cambodia ‘can’t afford’ to buy Indo weapons *
Thu, 23 April 2015
Shaun Turton





Indonesian soldiers with indigenous Pindad assault rifle (photo: Pindad)
A government spokesman yesterday poured cold water on an offer by Indonesia to sell Cambodia weapons, citing budget constraints and the Kingdom’s preference for peace.

The proposal by Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo was discussed with Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen on Tuesday at the World Economic Forum in Jakarta.

*Widodo suggested that Cambodia could buy weaponry and uniforms as a follow-up to previous training programs run by Indonesia for Cambodian soldiers, the Indonesian Embassy confirmed. *

Acknowledging the friendly ties between the countries, government spokesman Phay Siphan said* Cambodia wouldn’t buy weapons because “we don’t have any money” to do so.*

“The money in the national budget is to develop the military’s integration and soldiers’ well-being,” he said, adding that Cambodia didn’t need “weapons of mass destruction”.

“We use diplomatic channels and peaceful means to solve traditional conflict.”

According to statistics from Australia’s Department of Defence, Cambodia’s defence spending increased from about $100 million in 2008 to $277 million last year.

*The report noted Cambodia relied heavily on China for military aid to buy weapons, citing the 2013 purchase of 12 Z-9 helicopters, financed by a large Chinese loan.*

*Jon Grevatt, Asia-Pacific industry reporter for defence analyst IHS Jane’s, said Cambodia would struggle to afford anything other than small arms and ammunition unless Indonesia provided it as military aid, which is “unlikely”.
*
Cambodia ‘can’t afford’ to buy Indo weapons, National, Phnom Penh Post

Le website: www..com/weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> * Cambodia ‘can’t afford’ to buy Indo weapons *
> Thu, 23 April 2015
> Shaun Turton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian soldiers with indigenous Pindad assault rifle (photo: Pindad)
> A government spokesman yesterday poured cold water on an offer by Indonesia to sell Cambodia weapons, citing budget constraints and the Kingdom’s preference for peace.
> 
> The proposal by Indonesian President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo was discussed with Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen on Tuesday at the World Economic Forum in Jakarta.
> 
> *Widodo suggested that Cambodia could buy weaponry and uniforms as a follow-up to previous training programs run by Indonesia for Cambodian soldiers, the Indonesian Embassy confirmed. *
> 
> Acknowledging the friendly ties between the countries, government spokesman Phay Siphan said* Cambodia wouldn’t buy weapons because “we don’t have any money” to do so.*
> 
> “The money in the national budget is to develop the military’s integration and soldiers’ well-being,” he said, adding that Cambodia didn’t need “weapons of mass destruction”.
> 
> “We use diplomatic channels and peaceful means to solve traditional conflict.”
> 
> According to statistics from Australia’s Department of Defence, Cambodia’s defence spending increased from about $100 million in 2008 to $277 million last year.
> 
> *The report noted Cambodia relied heavily on China for military aid to buy weapons, citing the 2013 purchase of 12 Z-9 helicopters, financed by a large Chinese loan.*
> 
> *Jon Grevatt, Asia-Pacific industry reporter for defence analyst IHS Jane’s, said Cambodia would struggle to afford anything other than small arms and ammunition unless Indonesia provided it as military aid, which is “unlikely”.
> *
> Cambodia ‘can’t afford’ to buy Indo weapons, National, Phnom Penh Post
> 
> Le website: www..com/weapon




Cambodia should consider loans.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*China Just Gave Cambodia’s Military a Boost*
Beijing delivers another batch of defense equipment to its Southeast Asian partner.





By Prashanth Parameswaran
May 27, 2015





Anti-aircraft guns are displayed during a ceremony marking China’s donation of military equipment to Cambodia at the Army Institute in Kompong Speu province on Saturday. (Khem Sovannara)

On May 23, China delivered a range of defense equipment to Cambodia as part of Beijing’s ongoing efforts to boost the capabilities of one of its key partners in Southeast Asia.

According to _The Cambodia Daily_, the delivery included 44 vehicles – including jeeps, rocket-launcher mounted trucks and at least a half-dozen anti-aircraft guns mounted on wheels – 20 forklifts, four mobile kitchens, some 2,000 kg of unspecified chemicals and 10,000 kg worth of spare parts. The delivery was formalized through a handover ceremony between Cambodian defense minister Tea Banh and Chinese ambassador Bu Jianguo which took place at the Infantry Institute in Kampong Speu province – a facility which was itself funded by Beijing.

The exact way in which the items will be used remains unclear. Chinese state media emphasized that the parts were for a training program for an automotive workshop, suggesting that they were aimed at boosting maintenance and repair capabilities. Lieutenant General Chao Phirun, the head of the ministry’s materials and technical services department, also reportedly said that the items would be used to train three of the Royal Cambodian Air Force’s (RCAF) Special Forces units to, among other things, go after illegal fishermen and cross-border traffickers. No further details were given, however.

China is Cambodia’s largest donor of military aid, though other actors including Vietnam also have defense relationships with the country (See, for instance: “Vietnam, Cambodia Boost Defense Ties”). Beijing’s military ties with Phnom Penh have been strengthening over the past few years. In 2013, Cambodia bought 12 Harbin Z-9 helicopters using a $195 million Chinese loan. In February 2014, it received 26 Chinese trucks and 30,000 military uniforms. The Infantry Institute – reportedly China’s first attempt to build a large-scale facility of that kind in Southeast Asia – is also often cited as one of the clear demonstrations of Beijing’s overwhelming influence in Cambodia.

In a speech at the handover ceremony, Phirun called the new delivery “another historical achievement” in China’s military assistance to Cambodia. He also added that the resources provided would improving the skills of the country’s armed forces and enable them to perform various functions including safeguarding the country’s territorial sovereignty, engaging in disaster relief operations, preventing illegal immigration, and tacking a range of other threats including human, drug and arms smuggling.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Cambodia should consider loans.



They want freebies


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Cambodian Army General Head Dress.





Mi-17 Choppers.








L-39.








Mi-8 Hip.








Mi-26.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Moar:


----------



## Reashot Xigwin




----------



## Reashot Xigwin




----------



## Reashot Xigwin

The Lao People's Liberation Army 




Shown is the 122 mm howitzer D-30 produced by the Soviet Union, aid to Laos (all photos : KienThuc)

Like Vietnam, the Lao People's Army armed with weapons originating from the Soviet Union and a small portion was purchased from Russia.
In Southeast Asia, the Lao People's Army is an organized army, small with only standing army of 130,000 people including air force and navy.





The Army is the largest force, equipped with a variety of weapons in the Lao People's Army. Personal armament of the Laos team's are assault rifle AK-47/AKM or AK variant was produced by China Type 56 medium associated PKM/RPD, pistol Makarov PM
In Laos enforcement compulsory military service, serve a minimum period of 18 months, In training, the Lao People's Army has sent many students to study at the school officers, university and military school in Vietnam.




Laos army also organized special operations forces, or sapper called Laos with features similar to the characteristics of Vietnam.
On heavy weapons Lao Army is derived primarily from the Soviet Union. In it, the artillery is equipped with mortars (size 81, 82 or 120 mm). Shown is Brigadier Captain Info-dun-PHAC-hua Xon Battalion 414, Provincial Military Command U Dom Xay practicing firing mortar operations.




In addition to fire mortars, artillery Laos also export quantities than 100 kinds including 122 mm howitzer M-30, D-30 122 mm, 105mm M101; M-46 long-barreled guns 130mm (very small amounts). Shown is the gate 122 mm howitzer D-30 produced by the Soviet Union, aid to Laos.

D-30 122 mm howitzer firing angle 360 degrees, a range of 15,4km. ZIS achieve a range of 11.8 km.




Force increased - armored, automobiles of the Lao People's Army used mainly Soviet equipment including main battle tank T-54; light tank PT-76; BTR-60 armored personnel / BTR-152.
Shown is the tanker belonging to Battalion 614, Division 2 Lao People's Army. Battalion 614 armored unit of the Army tradition Laos, has fought border guard in 1982-1988. 
PT-76 tanks of the Army of Laos under the first generation of this legendary line increase, equipped with rifled gun D-56T 76,2mm no hood in 2/3 belly gun body.




The Lao People's Liberation Army Air Force (LPLAAF) is the 2nd largest force in the Lao People's Army troops standing with about 3,000 people, equipped with nearly 50 aircraft primarily transport missions, fire support when necessary. Despite equipped with several dozen MiG-21, but this number is virtually no activity.
Shown is the helicopter Mi-17-1V multipurpose transport of Regiment 703, the Air Force of the Lao People's Liberation.
In 1997, Laos signed the purchase of 12 Russian Mi-17 and the transfer completed in 1999. The aircraft are mainly transport missions, reconnaissance, when necessary, to support the armed rocket fire ground forces.




In addition to helicopter Russia, Laos also purchased 4 transport helicopter Z-9 versatile of China.
Regarding the transport aircraft with wings, Laos has the equipment for 10 An-2, An-26 and one An-74 a (purchase of Ukraine).
Shown is a modern transport aircraft of the Air Force Laos - An-74 purchase of Ukraine, serving the VIP and the government of Laos.
(KienThuc)


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Cambodia’s Military Ties With China Strengthening *




Cambodia has bought 12 Chinese Z-9 military helicopter (photos : Michael Hergott)

PHNOM PENH—Cambodian Defense Minister Tea Banh made a five-day trip to China last week, meeting with high-ranking military officials and receiving pledges of assistance from the Chinese military.

In an interview last week, Tea Banh, a trusted member of Prime Minister Hun Sen’s administration, told VOA Khmer the visit was successful in bringing military cooperation between the countries even closer. That relationship is closer than Cambodia’s with the US, he said.

Analysts say Cambodia is likely to look more and more to China for support, with tensions growing with its old patron, Vietnam, over border issues. Cambodia and China have enjoyed traditionally strong ties, through late King Norodom Sihanouk in the 1960s.

Those ties noticeably improved after 2012, when as host of an Asean summit, Cambodia sided with China over the contentious South China Sea issue. The following year, China provided Cambodia with a $195 million loan, which bought 12 Chinese Z-9 military helicopters. In May this year, China pledged military trucks, spare parts, equipment and unspecified chemicals.

Prime Minister Hun Sen has often touted the relationship. During the inauguration of a Chinese-funded road in Kampong Som province last month, he told a group of farmers that Cambodian-Chinese relations were at an all-time high, and that the two were moving toward a “comprehensive” partnership. China’s development fund for Cambodia for 2015 was $140 million, up from $100 million the year before, he said.

Tea Banh defended the bilateral relationship, saying Chinese aid comes with no strings, while China has never interfered in Cambodian affairs. He declined to disclose how much aid Cambodia would receive from the latest trip.




Yet analysts warn that China is getting more out of the deal than Cambodia. Chheang Vannnarith, a visiting professor at the University of Leeds, said China needs Cambodia as a partner in Southeast Asia, where competition is rising. Cambodia needs Chinese partnership, as Vietnam moves closer to the US.

“The region is full of complicated competition,” he said: China and Japan, China and the US. “China takes Cambodia in Indochina and the Mekong region to strengthen its sphere of influence in the Asia Pacific.”

In the end, Cambodia is playing a riskier game than China, Chheang Vannarith said. “Once we rely on China so much, we will lose what is called self-determination in foreign policy,” he said.

Paul Chambers, a professor at Chiang Mai University, said China, “a growing super power,” uses Cambodia for influence within Asean, in what he called a “growing cold war” between China and the US. China also hopes to split up Asean, he said.

“I believe that Hun Sen has shown himself in the past and present to be a very good balancer among allies,” he said. “Hun Sen will increasingly welcome Chinese defense sector assistance to Cambodia.”

Hugh White, a professor of strategic studies at Australian National University, told VOA Khmer that the growing military cooperation between Cambodia and China will counter US influence in the region, while bolstering Cambodia’s military capabilities.

“We see America trying to develop closer ties with Vietnam, for example, with last week’s senior Vietnamese visit to Washington,” he said. “China’s willingness to develop stronger defense links with Cambodia is part of this process. However, I doubt that this will go so far as to fundamentally transform Cambodia’s defense posture or sector.”

Last week’s trip by Tea Banh to China comes amid an ongoing diplomatic row with Vietnam over alleged border encroachment. The Beijing visit could signal to Vietnam that “China may be willing to support Cambodia in a border dispute with Vietnam,” White said.

(VoA Cambodia)


----------



## Aepsilons

*Cambodia sends delegation to China to discuss border conflict with Vietnam*

Facing a border conflict with Vietnam, a Cambodian military delegation consisting of 23 high-ranking military and security officials led by the nation's defense minister, Tea Banh began a five-day visit to Beijing on July 8, reported Prashanth Parameswaran, associate editor of the Diplomat, a Tokyo-based online current affairs magazine.

While China said very little about the event and Defense Minister Banh describe it as an "annual exchange visit," Parameswaran said that the 23 members of the delegation includes the commanders of all three branches of the Royal Cambodian Armed Forces as well as the national military police. He said that such large and high-powered delegation makes the visit look "big" despite Banh's denial. Also, Paramenswaran noticed that the visit came just days after violent border clashes between Cambodia and Vietnam.

Hundreds of troops from both nations were involved in the territorial conflict which took place in late June. Noone was killed in the confrontation, however, and few were injured. Cambodian prime minister Hun Sen was accused by the Cambodian opposition of using maps drawn by Vietnam to assess the country's borders with its easternn neighbor. Hun later wrote a letter to UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon on July 6 requesting a map prepared by former colonial ruler France so it could use their demarcation.

A meeting was held by Vietnamese and Cambodian officials in Phnom Penh this week to discuss the border issue. Yet as Cambodia is unable to reach a final solution with Vietnam, it has turned its attention to China for military support. Cambodia was once invaded and occupied by Vietnam between 1979 and 1991. During the occupation, China remained one of Cambodia's most important allies against Hanoi. Beijing is still Cambodia's primary arms supplier today.

China also currently has a territorial conflict with Vietnam over islands in the disputed South China Sea. Parameswaran said Hanoi has moved relatively closer to Washington in recent years due to its unsolved issues with Beijing. Following the meeting between Banh and his Chinese counterpart, Chang Wanquan as well as Xu Qiliang, the deputy chairman of the Central Military Commission, both sided vowed to continue supporting each other on major issues regarding core interests, the article said.

Parameswaran added that China has excessively and contentiously used the term "core interests" to describe its position regarding the territorial dispute over the South China Sea. Cambodia largely supports China's claims over the Spratly islands. In return, Banh seems to request his Chinese counterpart to support his country's "core interests" when it comes up to Cambodia's border conflict with Vietnam.


Cambodia sends delegation to China to discuss border conflict with Vietnam｜WCT


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> * Cambodia’s Military Ties With China Strengthening *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambodia has bought 12 Chinese Z-9 military helicopter (photos : Michael Hergott)
> 
> PHNOM PENH—Cambodian Defense Minister Tea Banh made a five-day trip to China last week, meeting with high-ranking military officials and receiving pledges of assistance from the Chinese military.
> 
> In an interview last week, Tea Banh, a trusted member of Prime Minister Hun Sen’s administration, told VOA Khmer the visit was successful in bringing military cooperation between the countries even closer. That relationship is closer than Cambodia’s with the US, he said.
> 
> Analysts say Cambodia is likely to look more and more to China for support, with tensions growing with its old patron, Vietnam, over border issues. Cambodia and China have enjoyed traditionally strong ties, through late King Norodom Sihanouk in the 1960s.
> 
> Those ties noticeably improved after 2012, when as host of an Asean summit, Cambodia sided with China over the contentious South China Sea issue. The following year, China provided Cambodia with a $195 million loan, which bought 12 Chinese Z-9 military helicopters. In May this year, China pledged military trucks, spare parts, equipment and unspecified chemicals.
> 
> Prime Minister Hun Sen has often touted the relationship. During the inauguration of a Chinese-funded road in Kampong Som province last month, he told a group of farmers that Cambodian-Chinese relations were at an all-time high, and that the two were moving toward a “comprehensive” partnership. China’s development fund for Cambodia for 2015 was $140 million, up from $100 million the year before, he said.
> 
> Tea Banh defended the bilateral relationship, saying Chinese aid comes with no strings, while China has never interfered in Cambodian affairs. He declined to disclose how much aid Cambodia would receive from the latest trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet analysts warn that China is getting more out of the deal than Cambodia. Chheang Vannnarith, a visiting professor at the University of Leeds, said China needs Cambodia as a partner in Southeast Asia, where competition is rising. Cambodia needs Chinese partnership, as Vietnam moves closer to the US.
> 
> “The region is full of complicated competition,” he said: China and Japan, China and the US. “China takes Cambodia in Indochina and the Mekong region to strengthen its sphere of influence in the Asia Pacific.”
> 
> In the end, Cambodia is playing a riskier game than China, Chheang Vannarith said. “Once we rely on China so much, we will lose what is called self-determination in foreign policy,” he said.
> 
> Paul Chambers, a professor at Chiang Mai University, said China, “a growing super power,” uses Cambodia for influence within Asean, in what he called a “growing cold war” between China and the US. China also hopes to split up Asean, he said.
> 
> “I believe that Hun Sen has shown himself in the past and present to be a very good balancer among allies,” he said. “Hun Sen will increasingly welcome Chinese defense sector assistance to Cambodia.”
> 
> Hugh White, a professor of strategic studies at Australian National University, told VOA Khmer that the growing military cooperation between Cambodia and China will counter US influence in the region, while bolstering Cambodia’s military capabilities.
> 
> “We see America trying to develop closer ties with Vietnam, for example, with last week’s senior Vietnamese visit to Washington,” he said. “China’s willingness to develop stronger defense links with Cambodia is part of this process. However, I doubt that this will go so far as to fundamentally transform Cambodia’s defense posture or sector.”
> 
> Last week’s trip by Tea Banh to China comes amid an ongoing diplomatic row with Vietnam over alleged border encroachment. The Beijing visit could signal to Vietnam that “China may be willing to support Cambodia in a border dispute with Vietnam,” White said.
> 
> (VoA Cambodia)





I wonder if Cambodia will consider purchasing the J-10. Any news on this?


----------



## LeslieEngel

Good Developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* China Supplies Cambodia with Anti-Aircraft Hardware in New Military Aid *




_ China has provided Cambodia with shoulder-fired anti-aircraft missiles, add FN-6 currently operated (photo : militaryphotos)_

China have provided Cambodia with shoulder-fired anti-aircraft missiles, Cambodia's defense minister said on Friday, as the two countries agreed on new military aid to boost close ties.

Cambodia is one of China's most stalwart allies in Asia, routinely backing China's position at international forums in a region where China and United States vie for influence.

"The visit of the defense minister of the People's Republic of China has achieved good results," Defense Minister Tea Banh told reporters after a signing ceremony with his visiting Chinese counterpart, Chang Wanquan.

Tea Banh attended a meeting of defense ministers from the region this week where they scrapped plans for a joint statement because they failed to agree on whether to include a reference to the disputed South China Sea, which China had objected to.

Tea Banh made no mention of those negotiations but said China had recently delivered shoulder-fired missiles.
"We don't need warplanes because in the current situation, we have already set up anti-aircraft system to defend our airspace," he said.

He gave no details about the type of missiles but said Cambodia was seeking longer-range hardware.
"We need to be additionally equipped to fire long range or even fast planes can't escape," he said.

He said China would also help with training and would build military academies.

Chang told Tea Banh that China would continue to help Cambodia develop and modernize its armed forces, deepening cooperation on every level, the Chinese Defense Ministry said in a statement.

"China and Cambodia are friendly neighbors, with a traditional friendship and that is long-standing and well established," Chang said.

Cambodia has border disputes with neighboring Vietnam and Thailand and one dispute with Thailand has in recent years occasionally resulted in brief exchanges of fire.

In 2013, Cambodia took delivery of 12 Harbin Z-9 helicopters using a $195 million Chinese loan. The next year, it received a donation of 26 Chinese trucks and 30,000 military uniforms.

China is also Cambodia's biggest foreign investor and a big buyer of its natural resource exports.

(Reuters)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Well i will not surprised if Cambodia goes to war against Vietnam once morer


----------



## Nike

*Sritex Secures $50m Cambodia Uniform Contracti
Jakarta.* Indonesian textile manufacturer Sri Rejeki Isman, better known as Sritex, has secured a $50 million contract for selling police and armed forces uniforms to Cambodia next year, an official said on Wednesday.

The contract is part of the company's push to expand its export market. Skritex is eyeing four other markets next year including Spain, France, Hong Kong and Peru.

Finance director Allan Moran said the contract typically lasts for one year, and the company plans to establish a joint venture in Cambodia next year to facilitate the transaction.

The company targets between $680 million to $715 million in sales next year, rising from this year targets of $630 million to $650 million, Moran said.

Sritex is confident it will achieve up to $58 million in net income this year.
Sritex Secures $50m Cambodia Uniform Contract | Jakarta Globe


----------



## dichoi

.
*Dak Nong, Vietnam - Cambodian province strengthen bond*
VNA Wednesday, November 18, 2015 - 10:38:20







Scene at the congress (Photo: VNA) *Dak Nong (VNA) –* The Vietnam-Cambodia Friendship Association’s chapter in Dak Nong will continue serving as a bridge to foster the ties between the Central Highlands province and Cambodia’s Mundulkiri province.

The statement was heard during the chapter’s second congress held on November 17, which re-elected Tran Thi Thao as Chairwoman of the 2025-2020 tenure.

In the past five years, the organisation worked to disseminate information on border-related policies, as well as to organise free medical treatment and medicine distribution programmes, benefiting more than 1,000 residents of Mundulkiri’s Sen Monorum city and communes of O’rang district.

It also visited and presented gifts to needy households living along the border in Mundulkiri province.

In the new tenure, these activities will be maintained. The organisation will boost exchanges with its Mundulkiri counterpart and consult local authorities in assisting fund for its counterpart to build a headquarters.

On this occasion, the Mundulkiri governor presented a certificate of merit to Dak Nong chapter’s Chairwoman TranThi Thao in recognition of her contributions to the cooperation programme on socio-economic development for the 2010-2015 period between Dak Nong and Mundulkiri.-VNA



madokafc said:


> Well i will not surprised if Cambodia goes to war against Vietnam once morer



Cambodian dóes not go to find the dead for your troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Discover Naval Power of Laos *




A river patrol boat of the Lao People's Navy (photo : Soha)

Although there is no sea but Laos has organized a force "Navy" to make operational management tasks boats on the Mekong River.

Lao People's Navy (Lao People's Navy - LPN) was founded in 1975 based on the remaining ruins of the Royal Navy Laos . Scale at the time of 1994 included 20 river patrol boats and 16 canoes landed, total troop numbers to around 500 people.

Despite its title, "navy", but this is just a unit specialized border activity on the Mekong River, is responsible for managing borders neighboring countries bordering Thailand and no combat troops on set as Marines.




Canoe river patrol on the Lao People's Navy (photo : Soha)

According to reports, the current time in Laos Navy payroll all 12 coastal patrol vessels are Vietnam aid, this may be the class patrol boats stationed in Soviet Shmel. Besides the four mechanized landing craft used by Vietnam also transferred.

Occupying the largest number in the "Fleet" Navy Laos is 40-50 Chinese patrol boats produced and some of them stretch boat provided by the US in the decade period from 1960 to 1970.

Similarly the other armed forces, most of the officers, Navy officers are trained Laos Naval Academy in Vietnam specialized in advising commanders tactical as well as maintenance, technical maintenance.

Sang to the second decade of the 21st century, has not recorded any significant changes are made to the equipment or the structure of the Navy Laos, this is still a small force in component 's Army Lao People.

Combat forces of Laos Navy already sparse under-evaluated today declining capacity, because their vehicles have very high life span and are increasingly degraded, while additional alternative sources still not forthcoming.

(Soha)


----------



## Viet

one of the best days we have ever seen: the most anti-VN cambodian politician Sam Rainsy has overplayed his cards. ha ha ha even chinese media report the case, knowing they lost an ally.



*Cambodian opposition leader faces new charges of conspiracy to forgery, incitement *
English.news.cn 2015-11-20 20:00:13


















_Cambodian FM explains arrest warrant for opposition leader to foreign diplomats._


PHNOM PENH, Nov. 20 (Xinhua) -- Cambodian opposition leader *Sam Rainsy* is facing the new charges of "conspiring to falsify public documents, use fake documents and incite chaos", according to a summons issued by Questioning Judge Kor Vandy on Friday.

The summons ordered Sam Rainsy, president of the Cambodia National Rescue Party (CNRP), to appear at the Phnom Penh Municipal Court on Dec. 4, 2015 for an inquiry.

It warned that if he does not show up at the court on the schedule, an arrest warrant will be issued.

The summons came after Sam Rainsy had opposition senator Hong Sok Hour post a fake version of a Cambodia-Vietnam border treaty on his Facebook page in August this year.

Hong Sok Hour was arrested on Aug. 15 in Phnom Penh on the charges of falsifying public documents, using fake documents, and inciting chaos to social security. He could face up to 17 years in jail if convicted.

It is another blow to Sam Rainsy, who is currently in self-imposed exile to avoid a 2-year prison sentence over the charge of defamation.

On Monday, National Assembly President Heng Samrin said in a statement that Sam Rainsy had completely lost his "right, privilege and membership as a lawmaker" after the court last week issued an arrest warrant for him over the defamation conviction.

Sam Rainsy, who also holds French citizenship, returned to Cambodia ahead of the July 2013 national election after receiving a royal pardon from King Norodom Sihamoni.* He had fled the country in 2009 to avoid an 11-year prison sentence over the charges of removing border poles and publishing a false map of the border with Vietnam.* The pardon at that time was not included the defamation conviction.

In the 2013 election, his CNRP received 55 seats against 68 seats for the Prime Minister Hun Sen's Cambodian People's Party (CPP) in the 123-seat parliament.


----------



## Viet

another Vietnam-hater, the cambodian politician Hong Sok Hour was arrested, on charges of forgery and treason. he once posted a fake version of a 1979 border treaty between Cambodia and Vietnam. who´s next?


----------



## somsak

U.S. Navy and Royal Cambodian Navies Kick-off CARAT Cambodia 2015

*SIHANOUKVILLE, Cambodia (NNS) --* The U.S. Navy and Royal Cambodian Navy (RCN) commenced the 6th annual Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia exercise Nov 16, with an opening ceremony held at the Royal Cambodian Ream Navy Base. 

In its sixth consecutive year, the bilateral CARAT Cambodia exercise continues to be a tangible venue for increasing maritime security cooperation with the Royal Cambodian Navy. 

"CARAT enables us to develop strong relationships with our Cambodian Navy partners," said Rear Adm. Charlie Williams, commander, Task Force 73. "Through persistent presence and relationships, we continue to make steady progress in increasing the complexity of our training and enhancing cooperation between our navies." 

CARAT Cambodia will include five days of events in port and at sea concluding Nov 20. Ashore, personnel will conduct hands-on training in damage control, navigation, tactical combat casualty care (TCCC), force protection and visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) techniques. Symposia will bring together professionals from both navies to discuss best practices in military law, military medicine and aviation search and rescue. The U.S. 7th Fleet band will also perform during community relations engagements around Sihanoukville.

At sea, USS Fort Worth (LCS 3) embarked with Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7 staff and an MH-60R helicopter will train with a flotilla consisting of two RCN Stenka-class patrol boats (Stenka 1143 and 1141) and one Coastal Patrol vessel (PC 1108). In addition to maneuvering and surface gunnery drills, highlights include maritime boarding scenarios and a search and rescue exercise.

"We're looking forward to getting underway during the sea-phase of CARAT with our partners in the Royal Cambodian Navy" said Capt. H. B. Le, commodore, DESRON-7. "This year USS Fort Worth will participate in CARAT Cambodia for the first time, presenting a unique opportunity for us to train hull-to-hull with the RCN on one of the navy's newest and most agile ships."

Approximately 200 U.S. Sailors and 300 Royal Cambodian sailors are participating in CARAT Cambodia 2015. U.S. Navy ships participating include the Littoral Combat Ship USS Fort Worth and USNS Safeguard (T-ARS 50). Other participants include divers from Mobile Dive and Salvage Unit (MDSU), a Coastal Riverine detachment, U.S. Navy Seabees and the U.S. 7th Fleet band.

CARAT is a series of annual, bilateral maritime exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste.

Task Force 73 and DESRON-7 conduct advanced planning, organize resources and directly support the execution of maritime exercises such as the bilateral CARAT series, the Naval Engagement Activity (NEA) with Vietnam, and the multilateral Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT) with Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore and Thailand.


----------



## dichoi

photos for Cambodia US navy cooperation.

US Navy 101025-N-6770T-295 Royal Cambodian Navy officers depart





CARAT Cambodia 2011 (Oct. 20, 2011)







Royal Cambodian Navy officers observe flight quarters during the Cambodia-US Maritime Exercise 2011.





KAMPONG SPEU PROVINCE, Cambodia - Members of the 18th Medical Command Group conducted a four-day, medical first responder exercise for soldiers from the Royal Cambodian Armed Forces, March 11, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Military Budget up 8 Years in Row *

02 Desember 2015 




The 2016 defence budget about 2% of GDP and 9% of total government expenditure. (photo : rmvvision)

For the eighth consecutive year, Cambodia’s defence spending is set to grow in 2016 after ruling party lawmakers yesterday approved the year’s budget.

The Ministry of National Defence will get some $382 million, a 17.3 per cent rise on this year’s defense expenditure.
According to the Australian Defence Force’s Defence Economic Trends 2015 report, the Kingdom’s military budget increased yearly from just $100 million in 2008 to about $277 million in 2014.

Jon Grevatt, Asia-Pacific industry reporter for defence analyst IHS Jane’s, said much of the allocated budget would go to personnel costs for the armed forces, often criticised for a lack of transparency in how it spends its cash.

“This would include pensions, if indeed pensions are included in the defence budget, military salaries and operations,” Grevatt said. “I can’t see how in a $382 million budget there could be any money for anything other than the most basic procurement requirements i.e. ammunition and perhaps some firearms.”

“But that doesn’t matter, and the reason why is the Cambodian military is able to secure loans from China to be able to support military procurement.”

Grevatt also noted RCAF’s increased focus on maintaining old equipment, which he said was part of efforts to ensure military capability at its borders.

(PhnomPenhPost)


----------



## biendong

King Norodom Sihamoni visited Vietnam. He visited Hue Citadel of Nguyen Dynasty Vietnam.












Quốc vương Campuchia Norodom Sihamoni thăm và nghỉ dưỡng tại Việt Nam | Thời sự | Thanh Niên

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

biendong said:


>




The Emperor of Viet Nam, and the King of Cambodia.


----------



## biendong

Emperor is called President now in Vietnam SR. 

Our last Emperor Baodai is dead 30 July 1997 (aged 83).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Cambodia Marks Milestone in UN Peacekeeping Contributions*

On January 2, Cambodia dispatched a new batch of peacekeepers to Lebanon as the nation marks its decade-long involvement in United Nations (UN) peacekeeping, _Khmer Times_ reported.

According to Gen. Sem Sovanny, director-general of the Cambodian National Center for Peacekeeping Forces, Mines, and ERW Clearance, the sixth batch of 184 peacekeepers being deployed to Lebanon would replace the fifth batch, whose one-year mission had concluded.

“It marks the tenth year that Cambodia has sent peacekeepers to war-torn countries,” he said during a sending-off ceremony at the Phnom Penh International Airport.

Multirole Engineering Unit 936, the Cambodian military engineering group to be deployed in Lebanon, is a demining unit that can remove landmines manually and with mechanical instruments. Lieutenant General Phal Samorn, Gen. Sem Sovanny’s deputy, said that the group would also bring with it extra military equipment, spare parts, and medicine that will allow it to construct basic infrastructure and provide treatment to civilians where needed.

“It’s really a significant achievement that has been accomplished by our brave troops in the international arena,” Samorn added.

According to Cambodian government estimates, since 2006, Cambodia has dispatched 3,372 troops, 108 of whom were female, to join UN peacekeeping operations in Chad, the Central African Republic, Cyprus, Lebanon, Mali, Sudan, South Sudan, and Syria. The country currently has a total of 869 personnel deployed globally, with 853 troops and 16 military experts, according to UN contributor statistics.

Like many other contributing states, Cambodia’s involvement in peacekeeping is shaped by various factors, including the pursuit of regional and international recognition. While Phnom Penh is fairly new to peacekeeping, it is also a country where the United Nations previously had a peacekeeping mission – the controversial United Nations Transitional Authority in Cambodia (UNTAC) – in the early 1990s to help end decades of civil war following the Paris Peace Accords.


http://thediplomat.com/2016/01/cambodia-marks-milestone-in-un-peacekeeping-contributions/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Indonesia Offers N219 Aircraft to Laos*





N219 transport aircraft (photo: PKSNews)

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Indonesia and Laos have agreed to continue to enhance cooperation in the field of transportation.

Indonesia through the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Retno Marsudi has delivered products offer aircraft N219 Light Transport Aircraft made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

The offer came as Secretary held a bilateral meeting with Foreign Minister Sisoulith Thoungloun Laos in Vientiane, 01/27/2016.

"This aircraft with a capacity of 19 passengers and graded according to the geography of Laos. The initial contact has been made through the Ministry of Transport and Lao Airlines," said foreign ministry spokesman, Arrmanatha Nasir, at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs office, Jakarta, Thursday (01/28/2016).

According Arrmanatha, Laos are still learning more about the proposed offer. He is still not sure how many aircraft that will be purchased by Laos.

"This is just the start, Laos are still studying the deal. There are already some ASEAN countries who have purchased aircraft from Indonesia. I hope they buy a lot," he said.

In the bilateral meeting Minister of Foreign Affairs Retno also addressed related to maritime cooperation in the form of the development of the handling of illegal fishing, implementation of maritime cooperation in the context of the EAS.

In addition it also discussed cooperation on the establishment of legal instruments for the protection of migrant workers' rights, counter-terrorism, radicalism and extremism.

In addition to discussing efforts to increase bilateral cooperation, the meeting was also used Retno Foreign Minister to convey Indonesia's full support for Laos at the ASEAN chairmanship.

(http://nasional.kompas.com/read/201...esia.Tawarkan.Pesawat.Terbang.N219.untuk.Laos)

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesi...omegrown-aircraft.412811/page-3#ixzz3ydHIT91M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

* Laos Interested in Yak-130 Aircraft *




Yak-130 aircraft (photo : engineeringrussia)

Laos Air Force interested in acquiring Yak-130 Russian-made aircraft. Double function jet training and combat vehicles will be used for pilot training and combat missions. The correspondent "Lenta" at the Singapore Airshow 2016 Airshow said a source in the defense industry.

"Laos interested in this machine, it makes it relatively inexpensive to close a failure, formed after the failure of their MiG-21 aircraft, derived from the Soviet Union in 1970", - said the interlocutor "Lenta".

The source said that Laos could receive 16-20 aircraft, the contract will include supply of additional equipment, weapons and spare parts, as well as the organization of training of pilots and technicians.

Currently, the Air Force of Laos are registered about 25 MiG-21 fighters, but the vast majority of them are airworthy.

Yak-130 - double engine jet combat training a new generation of aircraft developed by the Yakovlev Design Bureau (now the Engineering center named after AS Yakovlev composed of NPK "Irkut"). It is intended for training and combat training of flight personnel, as well as to combat air and ground targets in simple and adverse weather conditions. Its flight characteristics and advanced management capabilities make it easy to adapt the system Yak-130 flight training on various types of modern aircraft, including the 5th generation fighter.

(Lenta)


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Indonesian Firm Lands Deal to Supply Uniforms*
BY ZSOMBOR PETER | FEBRUARY 22, 2016






Indonesian firm Sri Rejeki signed a $50 million deal with the Ministry of Interior last week to supply Cambodia’s police and armed forces with new uniforms, according to the Indonesian Embassy and media reports.

A representative for Sri Rejeki, also known by the name Sritex, signed off on the deal in Phnom Penh on Wednesday with General Mao Bunarin, the Interior Ministry’s director-general of logistics and finance, according to Merati Irawati, the Indonesian Embassy’s head of economic affairs.

“They have an agreement. Sritex, they will start a new company here under the name Sritex Cambodia, and this company will buy the uniforms from Sritex Indonesia. And in the meantime they will build a factory here,” she said on Sunday.

Ms. Irawati said the company planned to build the factory in Kandal province by the end of the year, and that it would employ 400 people and supply uniforms to police and armed forces once it was up and running.

On Saturday, the Jakarta Globe reported that the deal was worth $50 million.

Sritex could not be reached for comment, but a statement posted to its website in September said the firm expected Cambodia to buy about 100,000 uniforms for the military alone. The company claims to make military uniforms for more than 30 countries.

Currently, many of the uniforms worn by Royal Cambodian Armed Forces, as well as other equipment, are donated by China. Beijing donated some 50,000 uniforms in 2011 and another 30,000 in 2014.

Ministry of Interior spokesman Khieu Sopheak said he knew nothing about the deal with Sritex. He said police currently received their uniforms from a local manufacturer but he did not know which firm and referred further questions to Gen. Bunarin, who could not be reached.






The Garment Manufacturers Association in Cambodia, which represents most of the country’s garment factories, said it knew nothing of the deal, either. Spokesmen for the National Police and army could not be reached.

_peter@cambodiadaily.com_

Indonesian Firm Lands Deal to Supply Uniforms - The Cambodia Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Cambodia in talks to buy warships from China*
Thu, 25 February 2016
Vong Sokheng

The commander of the Royal Cambodian Navy yesterday revealed that Cambodia was in negotiations to buy two 140-metre heavy warships armed with modern weapon systems from China.

Admiral Tea Vinh made the revelation during a meeting with Chinese Rear Admiral Yu Manjiang at the Navy’s headquarters in Phnom Penh.

“The Royal Cambodian Navy needs two warships but communication is in process between the two defence ministries,” he said. “We will not use them for war – we will only use them to protect our territorial sovereignty. Cambodia should not be looked down on by its neighbours.”

During the meeting, Vinh also reminded Manjiang that Cambodia stayed on China’s side in the South China Sea dispute. He said he didn’t talk about such issues because “the Royal Cambodian Navy has close ties to China and respects One China”.

Three Chinese warships carrying 737 sailors docked in Preah Sihanouk province on Monday and are scheduled to leave on Friday. The Chinese navy personnel are undertaking joint exercises with the Cambodian Navy during the visit.
Cambodia in talks to buy warships from China, National, Phnom Penh Post


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Russia, Laos Ink New Military Helicopter Deal




Moscow reaches new after-sale maintenance contract with Vientiane. Laos agreed to buy 12 Mi-17s from Russia in 1997, only a fraction of which seems to remain in service. (photo : helicopter-database)

*Russia has inked a new deal with Laos for the repair of military equipment*
According to media reports, Russian Helicopters, which is part of the state firm Rostec, signed the contract with the Laotian defense ministry. Under the four-year deal, experts from the firm will carry out helicopter repairs. Among the equipment to be serviced are two Mil Mi-17-1B and two Mi-17 multipurpose helicopters, the latter of which will be upgraded to Mi-17-1B during repair.

Laos had initially gotten the helicopters from Russia in the 1990s, with a contract signed for 12 Mil Mi-17s in 1996 and delivered over the next few years.

Russia and Laos have been discussing the possibility of new repair arrangements for a while now. At the Dubai Airshow last year, RIA Novosti deputy general director Alexander Scherbinin had said that the possibility of repairing two Lao Mil Mi-17s at Sevastopol repair plant was under discussion.

The Mil Mi-17 helicopter made headlines in Laos last year when one of them carrying 23 people – 19 passengers and four crew members – was declared missing after losing contact with air traffic control in the capital city of Vientiane.

Russia has after-sale maintenance helicopter contracts with other countries as well. With respect to Laos’ neighbor Vietnam, for instance, Moscow and Hanoi had even undertaken a joint venture to set up helicopter company HELITECHCO which was founded in 1994. HELITECHCO has since repaired more than 80 civil helicopters belonging to government and commercial operators from several Asian countries, including Vietnam, Laos, India, Australia and New Zealand.

Earlier this year, Russian Helicopters had said at the 2016 Singapore Airshow that it was performing a scheduled technical audit to check on the possibility of conducting Mi-8/17 military helicopter repairs there. Necessary boosts for operations were said to include more training for specialists as well as additional equipment and infrastructure.

(The Diplomat)


----------



## Nike

http://thediplomat.com/2017/09/will-laos-buy-new-weapons-from-indonesia/

*Will Laos Buy New Weapons from Indonesia?*
Jakarta continues to look for regional opportunities for its state-owned defense companies.


By Prashanth Parameswaran
September 26, 2017


On September 24, reports surfaced that one of Indonesia’s state-owned defense companies had received interest from Laos for some new arms sales. The reports are part of a broader development where Jakarta is seeking to strengthen its defense industry, including through selling more products to regional countries like Laos with which it is commemorating 60 years of relations this year.

As I have noted before, Indonesia, not unlike some other major Asian states, has been trying to get its state-owned defense firms, including shipbuilder PT PAL, weapons and land systems maker PT PINDAD, and aircraft maker PT DI, to sell more products abroad and to boost their level of expertise. Though some advances have been made, familiar challenges remain (See: “An Indonesian Defense Revolution Under Jokowi?”).

A case in point is PT PAL. Though it has seen some advances – from a contract to deliver Strategic Sealift Vessels (SSVs) to the Philippines to other reported orders from other ASEAN and African nations – the picture is not quite as sunny as Indonesian officials portray it to be (See: “Indonesia: A New Shipbuilding Magnet from ASEAN to Africa?”).

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Indonesia continues to market the products of its state-owned defense firms, and the recent Laos story that made the headlines is a case in point. As state-owned media outlet ANTARA News reported, the interest from Laos came after PT PINDAD had promoted its products to the Laos defense ministry as one of the companies participating in the Trade and Tourism Fair 2017 held by the Indonesian Embassy in Vientiane to mark the 60th anniversary of Indonesia-Laos relations. PT PINDAD’s vice president for export Ridi Djajakusuma was quoted as saying that the ministry had expressed “keen interest” in buying weapons such as short rifles and ammunition.

Laos is no stranger to Indonesian weapons, having previously purchased weapons such as pistols, rifles, and ammunition. Djajakusuma said the interest expressed this time by the ministry during their meeting on September 21 was roughly along the same lines product-wise, specifically in buying G2 elite pistols, SPR sniper rifles, and ammunition.

It will be interesting to see how this progresses as the two countries continue commemorating their 60th anniversary this year, which has already seen a flurry of activity. Security cooperation has factored into broader bilateral discussions, including at the fifth iteration of the Indonesia-Laos Joint Commission on Bilateral Cooperation held in Jakarta in July led by their two foreign ministers Retno Marsudi and Saleumzay Kommasith. Laos Prime Minister Thongloun Sisoulith is due to visit Indonesia later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Legacies...

***

PHNOM PENH -- About 800 Cambodian villagers were evacuated to a safe refuge on Tuesday, as experts began an operation to remove two U.S. tear gas barrel bombs left from the Vietnam war era, an operation leader said.

*The two chemical bombs, containing 2-chlorobenzalmalononitrile (CS), a type of tear gas*, were dropped from a U.S. warplane during the Vietnam war a half-century ago, Lt. Gen. Ke Da, deputy secretary general of the Cambodian Defense Ministry's anti-chemical weapons authority, said. (Cambodia-Security) 

http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2017-10/04/content_41683819.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

The Royal Cambodian Navy will receive as a gift the Chinese frigate Type 053H2 铜陵 / Tongling optical number 542, fourth and last unit of this version,





that therefore will not follow the sisters modified to perform tasks within the Chinese Coast Guard,





The ship is currently undergoing maintenance work and, as photos, all the weapon systems have been disembarked. Operations to remove sensitive equipment are also under way.









At the moment it is not known which weapon systems will be on board.
This unit will become the largest war ship in Cambodia.


----------



## sahureka2

The official ceremony for the transfer of four Yak-130 combat training aircraft from Russia to Laos


----------

